# smep rainbow babies



## jrowenj

Group for smep rainbow babies


----------



## threemakefive

I am so glad you started this thread Jaime, I think it will be helpful to our Smepers still trying :)


----------



## jrowenj

Yeah!! Sometimes I feel bad complaining about lack of symptoms or worrying. I am sure they still want our input on things while they are still ttc and maybe some updates still... but now we can rant on this thread hehehe


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Yeah!! Sometimes I feel bad complaining about lack of symptoms or worrying. I am sure they still want our input on things while they are still ttc and maybe some updates still... but now we can rant on this thread hehehe

I agree...well here is my update...called the dr this morning he wants to see me this week, even though I wanted to wait til next so...looks like Weds at 330 I will be at the dr, and probalby get a peek at my baby or babies hahahha :)


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime, have you guys started thinking of names?

Oh and a friend of mine called this morning she got a positive test on friday she is about 6 weeks, that makes her me and my sister all due around the same time :)


----------



## jrowenj

omg... babIES.... eeeeekk!!!! My appt is wednesday too!! It's gonna be a great day!


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Jaime, have you guys started thinking of names?
> 
> Oh and a friend of mine called this morning she got a positive test on friday she is about 6 weeks, that makes her me and my sister all due around the same time :)

OMG! That is awesome!!!!!! My 2 close friends are ttc and I really hope they get their BFP soon so I can be preggo with them!

I honestly haven't thought of names :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Jaime, have you guys started thinking of names?
> 
> Oh and a friend of mine called this morning she got a positive test on friday she is about 6 weeks, that makes her me and my sister all due around the same time :)
> 
> OMG! That is awesome!!!!!! My 2 close friends are ttc and I really hope they get their BFP soon so I can be preggo with them!
> 
> I honestly haven't thought of names :dohh::dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

oh i hope they get theirs too :) 

lol No names yet aye, so do you guys want a boy or a girl? (I know we all want healthy but lets pretend its healthy and you get to pick the sex lol)


----------



## jrowenj

Well.... i really want a girl because I suppose as a girl myself it just would be fun to have a daughter... BUUUUT... I really like the thought of the oldest child in the family to be a boy... so, I would love a boy first if I can be guaranteed a girl at some point! hahaha!!! So, really either sex would be perfect... the 2nd baby will prob be more of a desire to have the opposite sex! My husband has 4 brothers and no sisters... and I have 2 brothers and I am the only girl... so, i would think boys are more dominant!

What about you????


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Well.... i really want a girl because I suppose as a girl myself it just would be fun to have a daughter... BUUUUT... I really like the thought of the oldest child in the family to be a boy... so, I would love a boy first if I can be guaranteed a girl at some point! hahaha!!! So, really either sex would be perfect... the 2nd baby will prob be more of a desire to have the opposite sex! My husband has 4 brothers and no sisters... and I have 2 brothers and I am the only girl... so, i would think boys are more dominant!
> 
> What about you????

Idk lol I have my daughter whose the oldest, then my son, so really I don't mind either way, but I like the idea of another boy...my family was all girls, so I know how annoying sisters are lol and OH has a sister, so....idk I really like our boy name so maybe a boy. I know my daughter would disagree lol she wants a baby sister and has asked for years lol


----------



## jrowenj

I guess since I grew up with no sisters, I kind of am partial to boys hahahaha!! My mom always asks me if I was sad not growing up with a sister and I said Hell NO... girls are annoying and would prob steal my clothes! hahaha!


----------



## Hayaddie

Heyyyyyy! 

Three, what is your boy?! I think my hubby is afraid he will jinx us into not having a boy if he discusses boy names with me so he always just says "it's alright".. ugh! I am loving Sawyer for a boy and I am pretty sure we are set on Lucy for a girl... but who knows! I hope you are having twins... Hehehehe

I ahve an appointment tomorrow at 4, and I am honestly still scared to death that I will find out bad news or something... I wonder if I will ever not be scared?!


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie said:


> Heyyyyyy!
> 
> Three, what is your boy?! I think my hubby is afraid he will jinx us into not having a boy if he discusses boy names with me so he always just says "it's alright".. ugh! I am loving Sawyer for a boy and I am pretty sure we are set on Lucy for a girl... but who knows! I hope you are having twins... Hehehehe
> 
> I ahve an appointment tomorrow at 4, and I am honestly still scared to death that I will find out bad news or something... I wonder if I will ever not be scared?!

lol OH and I LOVE Fawkes Phineus(spelling might be different on middle name havent decided yet) I love Sawyer and Lucy, OH says no way to both lol For a girl, I like boy names lol like Fisher, Billie, Blayke,Levi...but we will see what OH says as I havent ran those by him yet lol 

Everything will be great :) I don't think any of us will ever fully relax but I hope Weds. I can get a bit of relief at the dr, but I feel pretty pregnant, indigestion, naseous, sore nips...but during the day when I feel good I get super nervous and start pokin my tatas lol


----------



## Hayaddie

threemakefive said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyy!
> 
> Three, what is your boy?! I think my hubby is afraid he will jinx us into not having a boy if he discusses boy names with me so he always just says "it's alright".. ugh! I am loving Sawyer for a boy and I am pretty sure we are set on Lucy for a girl... but who knows! I hope you are having twins... Hehehehe
> 
> I ahve an appointment tomorrow at 4, and I am honestly still scared to death that I will find out bad news or something... I wonder if I will ever not be scared?!
> 
> lol OH and I LOVE Fawkes Phineus(spelling might be different on middle name havent decided yet) I love Sawyer and Lucy, OH says no way to both lol For a girl, I like boy names lol like Fisher, Billie, Blayke,Levi...but we will see what OH says as I havent ran those by him yet lol
> 
> Everything will be great :) I don't think any of us will ever fully relax but I hope Weds. I can get a bit of relief at the dr, but I feel pretty pregnant, indigestion, naseous, sore nips...but during the day when I feel good I get super nervous and start pokin my tatas lolClick to expand...

Oh ya! I remember Fawkes Phineus now! I like Fisher and Blayke too! My hubby doesnt like anything uncommon and those are the names I am drawn to! I like Finn, Tuck, Emerson, Tate.. He is sooo boring! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Love the names, girls!!! Kev and i are sooooo indecisive i dont know how we are gonna pick a name!


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyy!
> 
> Three, what is your boy?! I think my hubby is afraid he will jinx us into not having a boy if he discusses boy names with me so he always just says "it's alright".. ugh! I am loving Sawyer for a boy and I am pretty sure we are set on Lucy for a girl... but who knows! I hope you are having twins... Hehehehe
> 
> I ahve an appointment tomorrow at 4, and I am honestly still scared to death that I will find out bad news or something... I wonder if I will ever not be scared?!
> 
> lol OH and I LOVE Fawkes Phineus(spelling might be different on middle name havent decided yet) I love Sawyer and Lucy, OH says no way to both lol For a girl, I like boy names lol like Fisher, Billie, Blayke,Levi...but we will see what OH says as I havent ran those by him yet lol
> 
> Everything will be great :) I don't think any of us will ever fully relax but I hope Weds. I can get a bit of relief at the dr, but I feel pretty pregnant, indigestion, naseous, sore nips...but during the day when I feel good I get super nervous and start pokin my tatas lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oh ya! I remember Fawkes Phineus now! I like Fisher and Blayke too! My hubby doesnt like anything uncommon and those are the names I am drawn to! I like Finn, Tuck, Emerson, Tate.. He is sooo boring! :)Click to expand...

You and I have similar boy name taste lol My DS is Henry :)


----------



## jrowenj

Scan day tomorrow!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Heyyyyyy!
> 
> Three, what is your boy?! I think my hubby is afraid he will jinx us into not having a boy if he discusses boy names with me so he always just says "it's alright".. ugh! I am loving Sawyer for a boy and I am pretty sure we are set on Lucy for a girl... but who knows! I hope you are having twins... Hehehehe
> 
> I ahve an appointment tomorrow at 4, and I am honestly still scared to death that I will find out bad news or something... I wonder if I will ever not be scared?!

Youre still nervous??? Ughhhh. Baby making is stressful!


----------



## Hayaddie

I'm sitting at the doctor's office right now about to pee myself! I'll probably be nervous until I'm home with baby smep and then I'll have a whole new reason for worries!! This shit is hard! Lol! Rant for the day... :)


----------



## Hayaddie

What time is your scan?!? I cannot wait! Ahhhhhh!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Hayley (is that how you spell it? My daughter is Haelee so I never know if I spell yours right lol) ---How was your appt?

Jaime--what time tomorrow??

I have my appt tomorrow at...omg exactly 24 hours from now!!!! I know he will probably scan and I know only a few see anything more than a yolk sac at just a bit over 5 and half weeks but I hope I am a lucky one who sees some hb action..I havent seen a first hb on sono since may 30 2007(DS) so either way hoping it shows all is well for both of us tomorrow, I can't wait to hear the bpm on yours jaime, then I can make my guess of your babies sex :)


----------



## jrowenj

10am east coast time! Ahhhhhh


----------



## Hayaddie

Ahhh tomorrow is going to be so exciting!!! 

I spell it Haley but I answer to anything! lol 

So 10 East Coast is what... 8 am Central time?!?! Yay!!!

Well all went great for me!! Baby's hb was still 172! and we scheduled our gender scan for June 4th!!!! Less than 2 weeks!!! I cannot wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and she scheduled my c-section for October 29th for sure unless my sono puts me at a different due date! Holy Toledos this is starting to feel real!


----------



## jrowenj

Haley - AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sooooooo exciting!!!!! So, according to the heart rate, can you guess what the gender is???

I am soooo excited for you! You got our C-sec date set too?! OMG! Baby is gonna be here before you know it!


----------



## Hayaddie

I think Girl! But as soon as I told my hubby that, he sent me like 90 Internet links that proved the heart rate thing isn't always right so who knows! Lol!


----------



## jrowenj

Hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

What was the heartrate the first time you heard it?


----------



## jrowenj

Ur hubby is gonna be stuck in the house wih 3 ladies!!!!! Hes panicking!


----------



## mammaspath

sheesh! i finally found you guys!
i seriously cant wait for you girls tomarrow..........im like freakiing out for you guys right now!
my appt is thursday 9am............just bloods.....ill get a scan in 2 weeks.....im nervous

haley.........i so think its a girl!


----------



## Hayaddie

Ya everyone is having a good week!!!

I think it's a girl too and I secretly hope I'm right! Last time we heard the heartbeat it was 172 also so I'm pretty certain it's girl... Although I thought for sure my daughter was going to be a boy! Bahahahaha I'm clueless!


----------



## threemakefive

By those high rates sounds like a girl but I base it off the first heartrate and it has worked for everyone I know :) 

Is everyone doing bloods? I am opting not to unless the sono shows a reason that we would need to :)


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> By those high rates sounds like a girl but I base it off the first heartrate and it has worked for everyone I know :)
> 
> Is everyone doing bloods? I am opting not to unless the sono shows a reason that we would need to :)

What do you mean by doin bloods? For what?


----------



## jrowenj

90 more minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am gonna shit myself!


----------



## Hayaddie

Ahhhhhh I can't wait to hear how your appointment goes!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Everyone keeps talking abt labs and checking levels....Jaime
That's what I meant by bloods.
Goodness...15 mins...I.bet ur in the waiting room now


----------



## mammaspath

So i have to have bloods taken for hcg levels.......since i had a tubal reversal im high high risk for ectopic so i have to get them done twice and a sono at 6 8 12 and 20weeks.......um im totally not against it


----------



## jrowenj

Emily youre next!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Amy whens ur appt?!!


----------



## mammaspath

my appt is at 9am tomarrow...........im just getting a pap and blood work.....then i go back on monday for more bloods for hcg.........i should have my sono in two weeks......eek

are you so excited????!!


----------



## mammaspath

i totally took a digi today...........27 seconds.........bfp! haha
hey....i took it apart the line cloesest to the pee stick was huge thick.......the other one dark and thin........any ideas?


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> i totally took a digi today...........27 seconds.........bfp! haha
> hey....i took it apart the line cloesest to the pee stick was huge thick.......the other one dark and thin........any ideas?

Thats how mine was...the line closest to pee stick is the test line so thats great that it was darker!!!! Gl tomorrow!!!!!! And yesss i am soooo excited to finally have baby number 1 crying and keeping me up all night!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Amyyyyyyy... I hope you update us ASAP!


----------



## threemakefive

Well, I am nervously awaiting my progesterone results, thats how I knew my mmc would happen.....oh I just know it has to be good I am trying the positive thoughts thing lol.,..it will be perfect it will be perfect lol Hope it works, but I will say they saw my corpus leutuem(sp?) so that should be a good sign since its the one that makes the prog, at this point...

Amy How did your stuff go??


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Well, I am nervously awaiting my progesterone results, thats how I knew my mmc would happen.....oh I just know it has to be good I am trying the positive thoughts thing lol.,..it will be perfect it will be perfect lol Hope it works, but I will say they saw my corpus leutuem(sp?) so that should be a good sign since its the one that makes the prog, at this point...
> 
> Amy How did your stuff go??

im sure results will be great! Can't wait til you can relax and enjoy!!!

I just ordered a doppler today!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Well, I am nervously awaiting my progesterone results, thats how I knew my mmc would happen.....oh I just know it has to be good I am trying the positive thoughts thing lol.,..it will be perfect it will be perfect lol Hope it works, but I will say they saw my corpus leutuem(sp?) so that should be a good sign since its the one that makes the prog, at this point...
> 
> Amy How did your stuff go??
> 
> im sure results will be great! Can't wait til you can relax and enjoy!!!
> 
> I just ordered a doppler today!Click to expand...

Thanks, I know if they come back as great as I know they will(positive thoughts lol ) that I can stop worrying :) I will call at like 12 if she hasnt called :) 

And yay!! A doppler....have you ever had a pregnancy get to the hb stage?


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Well, I am nervously awaiting my progesterone results, thats how I knew my mmc would happen.....oh I just know it has to be good I am trying the positive thoughts thing lol.,..it will be perfect it will be perfect lol Hope it works, but I will say they saw my corpus leutuem(sp?) so that should be a good sign since its the one that makes the prog, at this point...
> 
> Amy How did your stuff go??
> 
> im sure results will be great! Can't wait til you can relax and enjoy!!!
> 
> I just ordered a doppler today!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I know if they come back as great as I know they will(positive thoughts lol ) that I can stop worrying :) I will call at like 12 if she hasnt called :)
> 
> And yay!! A doppler....have you ever had a pregnancy get to the hb stage?Click to expand...

nope! The first pregnancy, I went for my first scan at 8 weeks and there was no hb... then I got pregnant right away after the mc but it was a chemical pregnancy... i guess my body wasn't ready for a baby so soon... omg... it was so exciting hearing the heartbeat yesterday! It was soooo loud! I was shocked!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Well, I am nervously awaiting my progesterone results, thats how I knew my mmc would happen.....oh I just know it has to be good I am trying the positive thoughts thing lol.,..it will be perfect it will be perfect lol Hope it works, but I will say they saw my corpus leutuem(sp?) so that should be a good sign since its the one that makes the prog, at this point...
> 
> Amy How did your stuff go??
> 
> im sure results will be great! Can't wait til you can relax and enjoy!!!
> 
> I just ordered a doppler today!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I know if they come back as great as I know they will(positive thoughts lol ) that I can stop worrying :) I will call at like 12 if she hasnt called :)
> 
> And yay!! A doppler....have you ever had a pregnancy get to the hb stage?Click to expand...
> 
> nope! The first pregnancy, I went for my first scan at 8 weeks and there was no hb... then I got pregnant right away after the mc but it was a chemical pregnancy... i guess my body wasn't ready for a baby so soon... omg... it was so exciting hearing the heartbeat yesterday! It was soooo loud! I was shocked!Click to expand...

That is great, you know hearing the HB means you are in the clear and can finally stop worrying :) I am so excited for you!!! And you are an "OLIVE" today :) YAY!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Ok, well... I am on a "january baby" thread now and I was saying how I am so happy because once they hear a strong heartbeat at 9 weeks you are pretty safe and this girl replies that her friend had a hb at 8 weeks and yesterday at her 12 week scan the baby was dead... I was like THANKS FOR KILLING MY JOY! WT?!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Ok, well... I am on a "january baby" thread now and I was saying how I am so happy because once they hear a strong heartbeat at 9 weeks you are pretty safe and this girl replies that her friend had a hb at 8 weeks and yesterday at her 12 week scan the baby was dead... I was like THANKS FOR KILLING MY JOY! WT?!

Girls are bitches, that rarely ever happens. Now if you had other issues with previous pregnancies or medical issues then maybe you should worry but you dont so...ignore stupid twits :) That would be like someone saying oh i know someone who had a stillborn, well ya that happens but not often and not something a person who has a perfect pregnancy going should worry about ya know


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Ok, well... I am on a "january baby" thread now and I was saying how I am so happy because once they hear a strong heartbeat at 9 weeks you are pretty safe and this girl replies that her friend had a hb at 8 weeks and yesterday at her 12 week scan the baby was dead... I was like THANKS FOR KILLING MY JOY! WT?!
> 
> Girls are bitches, that rarely ever happens. Now if you had other issues with previous pregnancies or medical issues then maybe you should worry but you dont so...ignore stupid twits :) That would be like someone saying oh i know someone who had a stillborn, well ya that happens but not often and not something a person who has a perfect pregnancy going should worry about ya knowClick to expand...

yeah! I feel pretty damn good about everything!! I am online looking at furniture hehehehe!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Ok, well... I am on a "january baby" thread now and I was saying how I am so happy because once they hear a strong heartbeat at 9 weeks you are pretty safe and this girl replies that her friend had a hb at 8 weeks and yesterday at her 12 week scan the baby was dead... I was like THANKS FOR KILLING MY JOY! WT?!
> 
> Girls are bitches, that rarely ever happens. Now if you had other issues with previous pregnancies or medical issues then maybe you should worry but you dont so...ignore stupid twits :) That would be like someone saying oh i know someone who had a stillborn, well ya that happens but not often and not something a person who has a perfect pregnancy going should worry about ya knowClick to expand...
> 
> yeah! I feel pretty damn good about everything!! I am online looking at furniture hehehehe!Click to expand...

Yeah, I am trying to find a girl name that OH will like lol


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Ok, well... I am on a "january baby" thread now and I was saying how I am so happy because once they hear a strong heartbeat at 9 weeks you are pretty safe and this girl replies that her friend had a hb at 8 weeks and yesterday at her 12 week scan the baby was dead... I was like THANKS FOR KILLING MY JOY! WT?!
> 
> Girls are bitches, that rarely ever happens. Now if you had other issues with previous pregnancies or medical issues then maybe you should worry but you dont so...ignore stupid twits :) That would be like someone saying oh i know someone who had a stillborn, well ya that happens but not often and not something a person who has a perfect pregnancy going should worry about ya knowClick to expand...
> 
> yeah! I feel pretty damn good about everything!! I am online looking at furniture hehehehe!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I am trying to find a girl name that OH will like lolClick to expand...

HAHAHA! At least you have 8 months to convince him, right?!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Ok, well... I am on a "january baby" thread now and I was saying how I am so happy because once they hear a strong heartbeat at 9 weeks you are pretty safe and this girl replies that her friend had a hb at 8 weeks and yesterday at her 12 week scan the baby was dead... I was like THANKS FOR KILLING MY JOY! WT?!
> 
> Girls are bitches, that rarely ever happens. Now if you had other issues with previous pregnancies or medical issues then maybe you should worry but you dont so...ignore stupid twits :) That would be like someone saying oh i know someone who had a stillborn, well ya that happens but not often and not something a person who has a perfect pregnancy going should worry about ya knowClick to expand...
> 
> yeah! I feel pretty damn good about everything!! I am online looking at furniture hehehehe!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I am trying to find a girl name that OH will like lolClick to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA! At least you have 8 months to convince him, right?!Click to expand...

ya maybe lol but we both kinda think its a boy :)


----------



## jrowenj

will you find out at gender scan or wait?


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> will you find out at gender scan or wait?

He wants to find out, so I guess we will lol


----------



## mammaspath

just in! i only got my blood drawn today.........the results will be in today.......nervous!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> just in! i only got my blood drawn today.........the results will be in today.......nervous!

Yeaaa!!!! TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> just in! i only got my blood drawn today.........the results will be in today.......nervous!

We can wait together, I called my dr they havent got it back yet but my nurse said she is watching for it and will call as sooon as it gets in!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Is it normal to have a bump at 9 weeks?! Oh, boyyy... im gonna be a big girl


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Is it normal to have a bump at 9 weeks?! Oh, boyyy... im gonna be a big girl

hahhah its bc you so skinny :) and yes you just might have a large olive inside lol


----------



## jrowenj

oh Lorrrrddyyy.... girl, that picture in my profile is a year old... I have gained back my 20 lbs.... i already have a gut, but now I can't hold it in anymore!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> oh Lorrrrddyyy.... girl, that picture in my profile is a year old... I have gained back my 20 lbs.... i already have a gut, but now I can't hold it in anymore!!!!!!!

hahahaha join the club, I just strted losing, lost 16 lbs before I found out...havent gotten on the scale since hahahahaha i still had 15 more to go before I was at my FIRST goal lol now I have a better goal :)


----------



## jrowenj

me tooooo... i really wanted to lose the weight before I got pregnant but OH well... also, my husband is one of those back-handed compliments type and yesterday I said "hunnnnyyyy i am getting soooo fat" and he says "you're not getting fat.... I mean.... you can tell you gained about 15 lbs.... but.... " hahahahahaahaha


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> me tooooo... i really wanted to lose the weight before I got pregnant but OH well... also, my husband is one of those back-handed compliments type and yesterday I said "hunnnnyyyy i am getting soooo fat" and he says "you're not getting fat.... I mean.... you can tell you gained about 15 lbs.... but.... " hahahahahaahaha

My OH is the SAME way...actually thats how we got back together (we dated when we were kids) I had just had my son(with my ex-husband) and my now OH saw a picture on facebook and told me "You look hot without all that baby fat"---nicest thing Id heard all day hahahahah


----------



## jrowenj

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You must be like me then because I just laugh at it! I think when friends here this go on they think its weird, but I think it's hilarious!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You must be like me then because I just laugh at it! I think when friends here this go on they think its weird, but I think it's hilarious!

yeah me too,..

Dr called :( Progesterone is low...thats how it was with my mc...Starting supplements today against my better judgement but thats what he wants me to do....I hope it works this time but now I don't have my hopes set too high....


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You must be like me then because I just laugh at it! I think when friends here this go on they think its weird, but I think it's hilarious!
> 
> yeah me too,..
> 
> Dr called :( Progesterone is low...thats how it was with my mc...Starting supplements today against my better judgement but thats what he wants me to do....I hope it works this time but now I don't have my hopes set too high....Click to expand...

ohhhh noooo......... I don't know much about it.... what does this mean :cry:

Will the supps help??? Do they not want you to take them?? ughhhh


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You must be like me then because I just laugh at it! I think when friends here this go on they think its weird, but I think it's hilarious!
> 
> yeah me too,..
> 
> Dr called :( Progesterone is low...thats how it was with my mc...Starting supplements today against my better judgement but thats what he wants me to do....I hope it works this time but now I don't have my hopes set too high....Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhh noooo......... I don't know much about it.... what does this mean :cry:
> 
> Will the supps help??? Do they not want you to take them?? ughhhhClick to expand...

They didn't help last time which my thouughts meant the baby wasn't ok .... but they say it will help this time, as everythign looks normal, but I didn't really want to go that route agian...and OH says he doesnt like the idea only bc if its not ok he doesnt want to prolonge and me be in pain agian...but I can't help but think it can't possibly be something wrong with baby again, it must be me...so I really think I will take them for 2 weeks then do sono, and pray it will all work out.,..if not, this is it for me in terms of more kids, I can't deal with all the stress anymore if I were to lose this one!


----------



## jrowenj

oh, emily.... I really hope that everything works out.... This is gonna be such a stressful 2 weeks, I am sure... I really hope it works out :sad:


----------



## Hayaddie

Emily I have a good feeling about this one especially if the docs say it will help this time.. They must know something we don't! Lol keep your thoughts positive!! 

Jaime I had to get maternity pants and a belly band at 8 weeks! I'm secretly glad I am not the only one getting fat! Bahahahahaha!

Amy! I have been checking all day to see how your appointment went and I totally forgot about our new page!! Sheesh!


----------



## jrowenj

Thank you, haley for wanting me to get fat hahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!! I am scared to go on the scale.... i am going shopping tomorrow because none of my summer clothes fit!


----------



## Hayaddie

Sorry lady, no one wants to be a beast alone! Bahahahahah!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Sorry lady, no one wants to be a beast alone! Bahahahahah!!

ughhhhhh i need to know if your having a boy or a girl... i can't take this anymore!

I am about to pee on some cabbage and see what I am having.


----------



## Hayaddie

10 days!!!! Ahhhhhhh! I'm about to try the baking soda thing! I can't wait anymore!!!


----------



## jrowenj

whats the baking soda one?!


----------



## Hayaddie

I'll have to look it up again but something about peeing in a cup and adding baking soda... If it fizzes then it's one sex and if it doesn't it's the other!


----------



## jrowenj

Im gonna do it!


----------



## Hayaddie

I'm going to get some baking soda after I stuff my face with Mexican!!


----------



## jrowenj

Rotfllll im having italian!


----------



## mammaspath

Just in ladies!
the doctor called me..........oh wait i called them.......hcg is 200......withing the range......my first sono is june1st 1040 am........put it on your calendars ladies!!!!

um my right side is off and on dull crampy........wierd???


----------



## Hayaddie

Woot woot! Are they gonna test the hcg again to see if it's doubling?! You are marked in my calendar! Lol

On my way home with my baking soda!!


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaaaaa amy!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

Doctor said there wasn't a need.........um nervous!

idk what do you guys think?


----------



## Hayaddie

Baking soda says its a girl! String test says its a boy! It's official... My child is confused. Ughhhhh


----------



## Hayaddie

Amy I googled it and it says 200 is perfectly normal for the beginning of 4 weeks! I think you are sooooo good to go!


----------



## mammaspath

Hayaddie said:


> Baking soda says its a girl! String test says its a boy! It's official... My child is confused. Ughhhhh

hilarious! im ready to start nicknaming everyones babies!


----------



## jrowenj

Maybe its a he/she!!!!!!!!!!

Amy, sounds like everything is good!


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Maybe its a he/she!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Amy, sounds like everything is good!

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

a shim? a goy? oh dear!!! lol


----------



## mammaspath

wait did you say you were naming a girl lucy?????

"i love Lucy" omg it would be perfect............ Oh Miss Lucy


----------



## Hayaddie

Lol!!! I hope they don't tell us it's a he/she... I suppose that would be interesting! Oh dear!!

Yep a girl is Miss Lucy!!!


----------



## jrowenj

I jus love the name lucy. I've never met a lucy either! I may steal that name from shim. Hahahaha shim/goy 

And why the fuck does this baby give me morning sickness startin at 10pm?! I can't fucking sleep!


----------



## Hayaddie

Bahahahahahaha I will forever nickname this baby Shim or Goy! I can't decide which is funnier! You have my permission to steal Lucy.... Well the name, not the baby! Lol!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

P.s. I only got sick at night too! It could have something to do with when you take your prenatal! When do you take it? Now I just get nauseous when I brush my teeth... Or think about brushing teeth! Ughhhhhh


----------



## jrowenj

Shim... hahahahahahahahaha I like Goy... hahahaha!!!!

I take my prenatals at lunch time... i think it may be the lay down position that makes me feel sick


----------



## Hayaddie

Ohhhh good thinking! I bought one of those boppy body pillows and that's the only way I can sleep now


----------



## mammaspath

im kinda nauseous after i eat.........but mostly fucking tire.......but i can't sleep past 5am.........j i think we are gonna have morning babies.

im okay with that......well at least i will be when i can have some motherfn caffeine...

thats it im changing my status to bitchy for today........ahahahaha


----------



## jrowenj

Hahahahahahaha!!! I am super bitchy today!


----------



## Hayaddie

I've been a super bitch the past 16 weeks! My poor hubster!


----------



## mammaspath

so when can i do the cabbage test? tomarrow? haahahaha


----------



## jrowenj

I wonder how many wks u have to be?????


----------



## mammaspath

im gna google it


----------



## mammaspath

so someone did it at 8 weeks and it was right.........uh jaime get on it!


----------



## jrowenj

I gotta get cabbage!


----------



## jrowenj

Ok... so, I have issues... why did i just google ultrasound pics for 9 weeks and compare to mine and i feel like mine looks abnormal??? Now I am all stressed out...

idiot!


----------



## mammaspath

omygoodness jaime! outa control
everything is fine..........go get some cabbage!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> omygoodness jaime! outa control
> everything is fine..........go get some cabbage!

:rofl: I need some serious help... you should have seen me analyzing all the ultrasound pics... I feel like my babys head wasn't big enough LMAOOOO... :wacko::wacko::wacko:

I am getting ready for a wedding. My friend wants to come over on Tuesday and try EVERY gender test known to man... So, I will update on Tuesday! hahahahaha!


----------



## mammaspath

is your friend a psychic??? sure hope so........you have good luck with those!
i still vote girl! .........and i am the psychic!

have fun at the wedding! 

p.s. a little head will be a blessing when you pushing it out your nana!


----------



## jrowenj

HAHAHA! She is not psychic, but my husbands psychic said a girl!

OMG... I have to push it out of my nana?!?!?! Nobody told me that! OUCH! hahahahahahahahaa


----------



## threemakefive

lol JAime,....It is a girl, I have spoken lol

So today, I feel like I have no pregnancy symptoms and am really bummed about it...I havent gotten sick in days...nips feel less sensitive....Im bummed!!! Can't keep waiting....grrrr....Not feeling so hopeful today, but have began to prepare for the negative just so it wont be so hard....This is my last pregnancy...lets just hope I get a baby from it :)


----------



## jrowenj

Don't worry, emily!!! Maybe ur just having a "good day" as far as sx!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

emily! quit freaking out........says the girl who is constantly evaluating her symptoms! lol

hey remind me how your last appt went.

j - how was the wedding?


----------



## jrowenj

Houston, we have a problem!


----------



## Hayaddie

Holy bump, Batman!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## mammaspath

wow jaime! that is incredible!


----------



## threemakefive

Love it haha no one will ever know haha


----------



## jrowenj

I think I'm having sextuplets


----------



## Hayaddie

Eww Im an ugly onion this week!? Lol


----------



## mammaspath

i want to be an onion! ugh......this 12 week wait thing is not so good for me........im a nervous wreck today!


----------



## jrowenj

Why are u nervous?!?! Relax!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Trust me, it will start flying by!!! You're already 5 weeks tomorrow! Yay!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Onion!!!!!! Woooooot!! Gender scan soon! Double woop


----------



## Hayaddie

One week from today!! Woot woot!!!! How was everyone's weekend?!


----------



## mammaspath

did jaime just say relax????

bahahahaha


----------



## jrowenj

Lmaoooooooooo


----------



## Hayaddie

Guys baby smep started kicking this morning?!? Is that crazy or what! I can barely see it on the outside and man can I feel it inside.. And hubby felt it too! Must be all the Christian Grey getting baby crazyyyyyy ;)


----------



## jrowenj

Thats awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

speaking of relaxing... guess who woke up feeling good and has no sore bbs?!?!

grrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

haley!!!! that is so awesome - i seriously cant wait for that!!!!

jaime - oh dear........i wish i could give you my sore boobies!!!! don't worry you are fine!!!

scan in t-minus 4 days!!!! SERIOUSLY........im so freaking nervous!


----------



## jrowenj

So, last week at my ultrasound I didn't get to meet with the Dr just the u/s tech. The baby was measuring 9 weeks even though I knew I could only be 8 weeks... So, she changed my due date to Dec 27th... so, Today I had my appt with Dr to discuss the u/s and she said she is keeping me at the original Jan 3rd due date bc when you get scans this early sometimes the measurements are off slightly... so, now I am only 8weeks 4 days. BOO!!!


----------



## auntylolo

Just popping in and subscribing, haven't even got time to read the first 13 pages atm, but I will be back :wave:


----------



## jrowenj

Amy - your scan is gonna go great!!!!! You're so early though so don't freak out if they only see a yolk sac!


----------



## jf1414

Hello Ladies!! Thank you Jamie for inviting me to join this thread! I am still in shock over the whole BFP! I called my doctor today and they wont see me until I am 8 weeks!!! Seems soooo far away. I believe I am in my 3rd week. My appt is June 27th. Ahhh. I am SO HAPPY I have you girls to talk to because this is TORTURE not being able to tell anyone! Yesterday I had to fake drink and it was so hard!! I felt like everyone was watching me even though it was all in my head lol. I am so nervous about so many things I just want to make it to June 27th to make sure everything is ok. My bbs arnt that sore today either anymore. I have some heartburn but that's about it. 

mamaspath your appointment will be amazing! 

Hope all of you are feeling great xoxo


----------



## BeverleyLN

Fantastic Idea Jaime!!! Currently loading bump and scan pics will upload here x


----------



## BeverleyLN

Here are the pics ladies!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF6055.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5









DSCF6056.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jrowenj

Ahhhhhh bev!! U reeeaaalllyyy popped!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Thankyou!


----------



## threemakefive

Bev LOVE the bump!!! :) 

Amy only 4 more days wooohoo!! 

I go for scan June 6th so one week from tomorrow :)


----------



## jrowenj

Emily.... i have been thinking about you! HOw are you feeling???


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Emily.... i have been thinking about you! HOw are you feeling???

No more spotting or cramping just that one day, but I still am a bit concerned they didnt see anything in the sac..but dr said its just too soon, and the dates were like over 1 week different in just a few days so he thinks its just mis measuring, so we will wait a week and pray for a baby!! :) According to the first ultrasound I would have only been like 5 weeks but according to the sono measurements that day he said almost 6...the dr said the sonographer isnt supposed to say anything bc he isnt the dr lol so...now we wait :)


----------



## jrowenj

I am sure that your little peanut is fine! You are so early yet!

AFM - my at home doppler came in the mail today! I can't wait to use it... I am only 8 weeks 5 days so I prob can't use it yet.. .booooo


----------



## shellideaks

Bloody hell you lot have been chatty! Just spent like 30 minutes reading all of this lol.

Jaime, love your little bump. It's so cute! Bev yours is mighty impressive too. I wish I was less fat so I had a more pronounced bump and not just a ginormous belly :rofl:

I forgot all about doig the cabbage thing :dohh: I'll pick one up tomorrow and do it once Max is at school. Although I have never even seen a red cabbage in the supermarket before (not that I've ever looked :p).

If I've missed anything out, I'm sorry. I have major baby brain going on these days, you're lucky if I still remember your names :p


----------



## Hayaddie

Bev you're soooo cute!! And Emily stay positive! I'm sure everything is great, you're just too early to see it :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

Emily don't worry early scans are terrible! Everything is just so so tiny.... The next US will show a growing bean!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Oh yeah, Haley awesome news about baby kicking too! My OH still hasn't felt Parker move even though I've been feeling her for a good few weeks now. She's very stubborn and stops kicking as soon as he touches me lol.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Shelli you need to not tell him just get his hand and don't say anything I swear my one stops as soon as I say anything about her kicking!! She was having a party this morning DH couldn't believe how much she was moving and she's also found a special spot to kick me.... Right in the hooha!!!


----------



## shellideaks

I'll give it a try tonight when I go to bed, she usually gives me a good kicking then! I get kicked in the bladder a lot, spend half my time trying not to pee myself haha. In the hooha sounds bizarre :wacko:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Very, very strange! She's kicked me so hard tonight I jumped!


----------



## jf1414

I cannot even imagine a baby kicking inside of me!! Must feel so strange! Did it startle you when it first started happening?? Your bumps are all so freakin cute! 

Emily I know it is sooo hard not to worry but I am sending you lots of positive thoughts. I know your little bean will be just fine.

When did your doctors first see you all? How long did you have cramps for? I have a little cramping here and there. My expected period date still hasnt come yet. I think once I get through that milestone it may feel a little more real??? 

Hubby is literally melting my freakin heart how excited he is. Then we will both be like well lets not get toooooo excited. I just cannot wait until my first appointmenttttttt


----------



## jrowenj

Boooooo i cant find baby with doppler! Im gettin pissed


----------



## mammaspath

bev - your bump is so cute!

emily - im just as nervous as you! ugh......well 4 days......here we go!

Jaime - you are so funny! but.........i want a doppler! haha

jf - good to see you here!

um.....not to get ahead of myself but i picked out my names.......girl: Kataleya Annalise and boy: um um im having a girl..........hahaha


----------



## jf1414

Thanks! Haha I like that name!!! I love Trey for a boy. My top girls names at the moment are Brynn and Avery. My mothers name was Janet so I was thinking of using her name as a middle name but with a little twist like- Brynn Janae or Avery Janae. lol


----------



## jrowenj

Amy... i am funny?!?!?! Youuu are funny too!! Hahahahahaha i love the name!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

jf1414 said:


> Thanks! Haha I like that name!!! I love Trey for a boy. My top girls names at the moment are Brynn and Avery. My mothers name was Janet so I was thinking of using her name as a middle name but with a little twist like- Brynn Janae or Avery Janae. lol

Omg i wanted avery!! A friend just had a baby2 days ago and named it avery. Boooo!


----------



## jf1414

Oh booooo that stinks!! I would be so mad!


----------



## jf1414

I am like so stressing about what to eat during pregnancy. I dont want to gain crazy weight but want to eat lots for the bean. 

Jamie how long did you have cramping for??


----------



## jrowenj

jf1414 said:


> I am like so stressing about what to eat during pregnancy. I dont want to gain crazy weight but want to eat lots for the bean.
> 
> Jamie how long did you have cramping for??

Mostly until about 6 wks and now its off and on


----------



## jf1414

Ok thanks . Every little cramp freaks me out hehe. I dont know how I am going to wait so long for my appt!! I didnt even "miss" my period yet I wonder how far along I am then


----------



## Hayaddie

I wanted Avery too!!! But a friend found out she is having a girl last month and already called dibs on the name! Poop!


----------



## threemakefive

Amy How would one pronounce Kataleya, I can think of a couple ways lol 

I have my girl name I love but OH doesnt but he agreed anyhow, It's Josie, dont have a middle name yet but I like Josie Bryn or Josie Kate....but its probably a boy lol 

Jaime you and that doppler hahahahahahahahaha

Anyone else having hot flashes this early lol I am hot one second fine the next lol


----------



## BeverleyLN

First movements were so strange kind of like how your tummy feel on a rollercoaster but in your uterus then it was gentle popping then she gained strength and it is AMAZING!!! 

Up early today was hoping to catch some rays but the forecast has the clouds rolling in booooo! looks like we'll be back to our regular shitty english summer in to time :(

i totally cleaned out one of my kitchen cupboards yesterday and filled it with bubbas sterilizer and bottles i am soooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> First movements were so strange kind of like how your tummy feel on a rollercoaster but in your uterus then it was gentle popping then she gained strength and it is AMAZING!!!
> 
> Up early today was hoping to catch some rays but the forecast has the clouds rolling in booooo! looks like we'll be back to our regular shitty english summer in to time :(
> 
> i totally cleaned out one of my kitchen cupboards yesterday and filled it with bubbas sterilizer and bottles i am soooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

awwwwww how exciting!!!! I can't wait to start shopping for stuff! My mother in law text me last night and said she bought baby's first book!


----------



## jrowenj

Emily - leave me and my doppler alone!!!!! hahahahahaha!! I can't wait to have my mom over so she can hear the heart beat!!!! I also can't wait to pee in a pot of boiling cabbage


----------



## jrowenj

jf1414 said:


> Ok thanks . Every little cramp freaks me out hehe. I dont know how I am going to wait so long for my appt!! I didnt even "miss" my period yet I wonder how far along I am then

I forget when is your appointment??? Do you have any idea when you ovulated???

How are you feeling?? The cramps are scary, but once I learned that they are normal they actually give me some comfort knowing that baby is growing! Sometimes I have cramps so tight if I got from sitting to standing too quickly it doubles me over!


----------



## jf1414

jrowenj said:


> jf1414 said:
> 
> 
> Ok thanks . Every little cramp freaks me out hehe. I dont know how I am going to wait so long for my appt!! I didnt even "miss" my period yet I wonder how far along I am then
> 
> I forget when is your appointment??? Do you have any idea when you ovulated???
> 
> How are you feeling?? The cramps are scary, but once I learned that they are normal they actually give me some comfort knowing that baby is growing! Sometimes I have cramps so tight if I got from sitting to standing too quickly it doubles me over!Click to expand...

Ouch! My appointment is June 27th! I ovulated on either the 16th or the 17th of May. The fatigue is starting to set in as well. I have such a hard time waking up for work in the morning and all day yesterday my eyes were so heavy lol


----------



## jrowenj

stupid doppler... i can't tell if it is my heart beat or baby's...


----------



## auntylolo

jrowenj said:


> stupid doppler... i can't tell if it is my heart beat or baby's...

It's probably yours! While you're holding the probe on your belly use your other hand and find your pulse in your wrist and that way you can double check. Yours will only be around 70bpm, and baby's will be at least twice that but I really don't think you'll be able to find out this early:shrug: Also, if you hear something like whooshing, rather than a galloping horse, that's the placenta - it's the galloping sound you're looking for:thumbup:
One more thing, you're probably looking for it too high. Start right down at your pubic bone and very slowly come up and check each side. The first time I found Midget, it was only about an inch up off my pubic bone and slightly to the left. Good luck but don't worry if you can't find it:dohh:


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks laura. I found it last night but wanted to record it today and cant find it.... i then found it for only 9 seconds then lost it! It was about 140 bpm so i know it wasnt my hb


----------



## mammaspath

threemakefive said:


> Amy How would one pronounce Kataleya, I can think of a couple ways lol
> 
> I have my girl name I love but OH doesnt but he agreed anyhow, It's Josie, dont have a middle name yet but I like Josie Bryn or Josie Kate....but its probably a boy lol
> 
> Jaime you and that doppler hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Anyone else having hot flashes this early lol I am hot one second fine the next lol

its pronounced cat-ah-lay-uh ............like the flower........

morning girls!

jamie - im ordering a doppler.......dammit!

bev - im so excited with you!!!

I like avery for a girl - its so little women - cute!


----------



## jrowenj

I have video of what i think is peanut but its too large to post. Booooo


----------



## Hayaddie

Jaime I think it's a boy!! Start thinking of boy names! :)


----------



## jrowenj

I think boy too!


----------



## jf1414

If my lil bean sticks we are not finding out!


----------



## jrowenj

omg... i don't know how you can be that patient!!!!!! I wish I was able to be surprised, but no way!!!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

My private us tech really turned me off getting a dopler she had 2 ladies come in on the same day emergency because they couldn't find babies HB and they were fine... 

Oh ladies I am so EXCITED!!!! SIL has asked me to take care of her new 6 week old puppy whilst she is at a photoshoot and busy with her Miss England prepping.... She is gorgeous she's half mini brown poodle, quarter yorkie and quarter jack russel


----------



## jrowenj

Bev - trust me that I bought the doppler just for fun and realize that it won't always pick up baby's hb... i am just frustrated that I can't find it... i know it's there though! I can see why Dr's wouldn't want women to have it!

Awwww have fun with puppy!!!!!!

So, I finally started thinking about names... i am online right now checking out boy names first!


----------



## jf1414

jrowenj said:


> omg... i don't know how you can be that patient!!!!!! I wish I was able to be surprised, but no way!!!!!!

LOL Im not really but its a tradition in Hubbys fam and now I feel like it will be so fun to be surprised like ITS A BOYYY or ITS A GIRL!!! lol but the other maniac part of me is like OMG how am I gonna decorate the room and get clothes?!

Bev thats so fun! I love lil pups! 

This is so crazy how you can not feel pregnant at all.. i just want to know whats going on inside of there!! Its terrifying


----------



## jrowenj

So far i found 18 boy names i like


----------



## jrowenj

just had a freak out moment! Went to pee and there was a LONG STRING of stretchy cm with dark brown globs in it!!!! Called Dr and spoke with the nurse and she said it was probably old blood... pheww


----------



## Hayaddie

18 names!? Please share! I can't find one!


----------



## jrowenj

I think one of my top names is bryson...

Also like jayce, blake, logan, levi, xander, jordan, austin, dylan, connor, sean, spencer


----------



## shellideaks

We were set on both our names before we even got pregnant lol. Although the girl one did change :p

So here's some 'bump' pics ladies. First one is from 2 weeks ago and second one is today. I feel like I'm slowly starting to look pregnant but still, I want a proper bump! 

The black on the bottom of the second pic is where I coloured in my arse. No one wants to see that :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC05690.JPG
File size: 44 KB
Views: 6









DSC05721.JPG
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## shellideaks

Logan was our boy name Jaime! With Blake being a close second. Great choices ;)


----------



## jrowenj

First of all ur not fat! Second of all u look cute!!! Thats a teeny bump!


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Logan was our boy name Jaime! With Blake being a close second. Great choices ;)

:happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Dh likes kyle


----------



## shellideaks

Aw I think Kyle is pretty cute, I know a baby called Kyle and he's adorable!

I thought with this being my second I'd show sooner but I guess not. I remember having a proper bump with Max around 24 weeks. I best have one by then :dohh:


----------



## jrowenj

I do like kyle..

Awww u have a dainty lil girl in there


----------



## Pattypea

Hi Girls,

Jaime- Thanks for adding me to this thread! It's so good to have somewhere to come and have a chat. So frustrating not being able to tell anyone!

All the bump pics are lovely. I can't wait to get a bump!

Loving all the names! We haven't thought of any names yet but will def be finding out the gender at the 20 week scan so will prob start thinking then!

Amy- Our babies are now the same size of an apple seed ha ha!

I have my first appointment with midwife on 28 June. I'll be 9 weeks by then. I have sore boobs, on and off nausea and major tiredness!


----------



## Hayaddie

I love Brysen!!! I can't figure out how to get my bump pic on here! Lol


----------



## jrowenj

Ladies, baby is still measuring a week ahead!!! So, does that make me 10 weeks pregnant????? Im so confused!


----------



## shellideaks

I'd think yes. I mean I get that your husband is of a bigger build but at that stage, I wouldn't think it would affect the growth of the baby? The first 12 weeks are all about actual development, not growth. So yeah, I'd go with 10 weeks!


----------



## jrowenj

Im with you!!!! Even though there is no way i got pregnant a week earlier but id loooove to be 10 wks instead of 9! My dr is still saying 9 but what does she know?! Lol!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Shelli your bump is cute! 

Jaime over here they won't go by anything but your LMP until your 12 week scan and I was placed 5 days forward then


----------



## jrowenj

Oh booooo


----------



## jf1414

Whats up chickies?? How is everyone feeling today?

I wake up STARVING! What do you ladies do for food?? I dont know what to eat for lunch since every day I had deli meat or tuna!


----------



## jrowenj

I havent been eating very healthy. Sometimes i have salad or soup or if i dont feel well i have grilled cheese. Yesterday, i had pizza


----------



## jf1414

jrowenj said:


> I havent been eating very healthy. Sometimes i have salad or soup or if i dont feel well i have grilled cheese. Yesterday, i had pizza

Mmmm grilled cheese sounds good! I put weight on really easily so I always ate a pretty strict diet , but I have just been so hungry I am afraid I am not eating enough and then also afraid to eat too much lol


----------



## jf1414

or maybe I am just way too early in to be worrying about these things :wacko:


----------



## jrowenj

Im very sensitive with weight gain too.... im not worrying too much about it though. I fig after baby is born i will kick my diet and exercise in high gear!


----------



## Pattypea

I've been trying to eat healthy but have the occasional unhealthy meal. I feel hungry all the time. Tend to start feeling sick when I'm hungry, It's so hard to find healthy snacks other than fruit!


----------



## jrowenj

I hear ya, Patty!!! I cut up celery and broccoli and carrots and have been munching on them, but they give me horrible gas pains!


----------



## Pattypea

Yeah I've been trying to snack on carrot sticks but they are giving me terrible heartburn! Will have to think of some more healthy snacks that are low in fat!


----------



## jrowenj

Pattypea said:


> Yeah I've been trying to snack on carrot sticks but they are giving me terrible heartburn! Will have to think of some more healthy snacks that are low in fat!

How about almonds? I was snacking on those yesterday and they are good for baby!


----------



## Pattypea

Yes-Good idea. I'll get some tomorrow when I go food shopping!


----------



## jf1414

I am worried because I ate before and now I am starving again? I went to the vending machine and got a snack but the hunger pains are still there. Does this mean I need to eat. I feel like if I dont eat immediately then I am hurting the bean??


----------



## threemakefive

My dr told me for the first few weeks eat whatever my body tells me it wants even if its nothing but junk, he says healthy eating isnt what matter the first few weeks its getting food into your belly that matters...so I havnet been eating all that healthy but at least i am keeping some of it down lol I just really dont think anything sounds good and if it does I eat a bite and its not good...OH is always laughing at me bc eveyrthing taste funny and Ill have him try and he says it taste fine hahaha


----------



## threemakefive

jf1414 said:


> I am worried because I ate before and now I am starving again? I went to the vending machine and got a snack but the hunger pains are still there. Does this mean I need to eat. I feel like if I dont eat immediately then I am hurting the bean??

naw if you dont eat your body will use your reserve to feed baby if need be....baby always gets nutrients before you so no worries :)


----------



## jf1414

threemakefive said:


> My dr told me for the first few weeks eat whatever my body tells me it wants even if its nothing but junk, he says healthy eating isnt what matter the first few weeks its getting food into your belly that matters...so I havnet been eating all that healthy but at least i am keeping some of it down lol I just really dont think anything sounds good and if it does I eat a bite and its not good...OH is always laughing at me bc eveyrthing taste funny and Ill have him try and he says it taste fine hahaha

Hahaha I mean this is ridiculous!! I not only feel hungry but I feel like I havent eaten in days.. but I did before!! I had a granola bar to see if it would help but.. still hungry lol. I guess I may need to go out and get something.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Morning Girls! i went to bed at 12 last night and woke at 10.30! OMG i am still tired!
Our beautiful weather has now gone :( looks like i'll be going to get some maternity jeans very soon.... hope to bring the maxi dresses out again soon CMON SUN!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Bev - booooo for ugly weather!! I love maxi dresses!! I need to stock up as summer has just hit over here!


----------



## shellideaks

I've bought 2 maxi dresses and 2 knee length ones for work. Find dresses soooo much comfier than jeans these days!

On a sad note, off to my great grandma's funeral today :( Just waiting for OH to come back from the barbers and then we're setting off.


----------



## jrowenj

awww so sorry to hear that, Shelli :hugs:


----------



## jf1414

So sorry Shelli! 

Bev I loooove Maxi Dresses they are the best!! 

I still haven't "missed" my period... I am so petrified it will show up! Makes me want to pee on a stick again lol I am crazy


----------



## jrowenj

When is you pd due?


----------



## jf1414

According to my phone app its due tomorrow lol


----------



## mammaspath

so sorry to hear your news shelli

i didn't hear very good news at the doctor..........my ultrasound showed a sace but nothing in it :(


----------



## BeverleyLN

Amy so so so early! Don't stress too much your next scan should show something :hugs:


----------



## threemakefive

Totally just about barfed in the grocery store hahha darn those smelly and bloody meats hahah


----------



## jrowenj

Emily - yea for puking!!


----------



## jrowenj

omg haley is tomorrow the day?! What time?!


----------



## mammaspath

haley - cant wait for tomarrow!!

emily - um im just praying to god for good news on tuesday..........dear lord we need good news!!!


----------



## mammaspath

emily = what time is your appt?


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> emily = what time is your appt?

Tomorrow at 2....22 hours from now!!!! And I'm so naseous I just keep thinking I hope I'm sick for a good reason if not that will suck as I've been miserable for weeks!!


----------



## mammaspath

how many weeks were you at the first ultrasound????? sorry if you told me already im still a mess!

oh and im praying hard for you!


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> how many weeks were you at the first ultrasound????? sorry if you told me already im still a mess!
> 
> oh and im praying hard for you!

Did one the measurments said 4 w 4 d(at Dr office) then 4 days later at er he said measured 5w6d and said something should be seen but if not in the next two days then its bad( my Dr said sono guy was an idiot that it was ok not to see anything as those measurements could be off) so I will be either 6w3d or 7w2d....lmp was 7w2d ago but I know I didn't ovulate exactly 2 w after it was later than that at most 1 week later...so I'm guessing I'd be like 6w5d or so....when was ur lmp?


----------



## mammaspath

april 24th........didn't test ovualation or anything so who the hell knows!!!!!
there are so many success stories tho.......im just praying hard!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Dont worry, girls!!! Xoxo


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> april 24th........didn't test ovualation or anything so who the hell knows!!!!!
> there are so many success stories tho.......im just praying hard!!!

You have nothing to worry abt urs was so early :) u will be fine!! 

18 hours....nervous!!!


----------



## mammaspath

i actually just got off the phone with a girl i know...........i remember she had the same thing go on with her last year and she has a beautiful little girl now........she was diagnonsed with endometriosis and told she would never have kids.......at 6 weeks they could not see a baby.........after 7 weeks they finally saw a baby and she even bled thru her first month.......the doctor then even told her she wouldn't have a healthy baby......her baby is so freaking cute it's ridiculous!
all ive been doing is praying and for the first time in days ive found a bit of peace.......

i seriously was asking god for peace or a sign on my way home from work and i got my nightly scripture from my friend that sends out nightly scripture...i got it an hour early and it was deutoeronomy 32:4 the rock, his work is perfect, for all his ways are justice. A god of faithfulness and without iniquity, just and upright is he.

how weird is that?!? either way my heart is content.....


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> i actually just got off the phone with a girl i know...........i remember she had the same thing go on with her last year and she has a beautiful little girl now........she was diagnonsed with endometriosis and told she would never have kids.......at 6 weeks they could not see a baby.........after 7 weeks they finally saw a baby and she even bled thru her first month.......the doctor then even told her she wouldn't have a healthy baby......her baby is so freaking cute it's ridiculous!
> all ive been doing is praying and for the first time in days ive found a bit of peace.......
> 
> i seriously was asking god for peace or a sign on my way home from work and i got my nightly scripture from my friend that sends out nightly scripture...i got it an hour early and it was deutoeronomy 32:4 the rock, his work is perfect, for all his ways are justice. A god of faithfulness and without iniquity, just and upright is he.
> 
> how weird is that?!? either way my heart is content.....

Love ur sign :) and now I know u won't think I'm crazy I will tell u abt mine lol so...I picked the name Fawkes as soon as we found out...the next day after an evening of fishing we drove home and out the window were 3 baby fox just sitting there we were able to sit and see them (its rare to see them out here especially right by the road) I told oh that was my sign he said that's stretching it babe just bc u saw a baby animal I said no lol that's my sign I will bring home a baby fox :) then after the last sono I asked for another sign and nothing came...I told oh baby just has to grow!!! Then out of nowhere I told oh I loved the name josie..he didn't like it but I said it had to be the one, out of curiousity I looked up the meaning..'he will enlarge' I was like no way I just said that's what I needed to happen lol so I looked Ib another site and there it was...'Gods addition to the family' :). 

I pray those were my good signs and know that u got ur I think we will get through it well...still a smidge nervous...but I think ill survive :)


----------



## jrowenj

Amy and emily isnt it amazing when weget signs like that???? I totally believe in it! Wheni had my mc i asked for a sign andi kept getting bad signs andwiththis pregnancy iasked for signs and kept getting good signs. I have somuch hope and faith that your babies are growing.


----------



## jf1414

Love Love Love Loving the signs ladies!! I totally believe in signs too!!!

:angel::angel::angel:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## threemakefive

T-minus...1 hour 45 minutes...leaving in 45 minutes....NERVOUS!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Hey ladies, great idea...I think our origional smep thread has become over run by pregnant ladies! Will have to read back on this thread and see whats occurring!


----------



## jf1414

Welcome!! Yay. So many preggos!

Emily hope you are getting good news right now!


----------



## Bride2b

Jaime can you feel which side miss piggy is on? Trying to remember when I started to feel a lump of where baby was,must have been about 10-12 weeks I think!x


----------



## jrowenj

I cant feel anything but bloat : (


----------



## Bride2b

You will soon!you will feel like a tennis ball in your lower abdomen! Dreading the bloat coz of my wedding dress!!! Wanna start feeling preggers soon!


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> You will soon!you will feel like a tennis ball in your lower abdomen! Dreading the bloat coz of my wedding dress!!! Wanna start feeling preggers soon!

Iwanna feel it!!!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

I only ever seem to have a hard left side, she never lies on my right side for some reason.


----------



## jrowenj

Awwww i cant wait to feel that


----------



## shellideaks

It feels weird, one side is rock hard and the other is all soft and jiggly haha.


----------



## jrowenj

Lol!


----------



## Hayaddie

I always forget we have this thread! How is everyone feeling?? Jaime when is your next appointment?


----------



## threemakefive

I'm good :) another sono in 2 weeks for me :)


----------



## mammaspath

fucking sick as hell!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

That's good Amy and I know how u feel I had a fairly good day in that department but I just feel uncomfortable today just can't explain it lol


----------



## jrowenj

I puked my brains out for 3 hours straight yesterday. I haven't thrown up once during this pregnancy and I am now 11 weeks so I feel it's strange that I was puking so much... I wonder if it was something I ate or pregnancy related :cry: 

Now, I am wide awake at 3am because I have an empty stomach. THe only thing I was able to keep down was a bowl of soup.

I don't have any sono appts set up yet... boooo!!!! I was a 12 week appt next week with the obgyn but not a sono. Not sure what happens at that appt. I hope not a pelvic exam... i hate that shit!

Amy - glad you're feeling sick as hell!!!!!!! ARe you really canceling your appt???


----------



## Pattypea

I've pretty much been in bed since Sunday. I have felt so crap! Have been sick all day every day since Sun and have felt so weak. Have woken up feeling a bit better today so I'm hoping I can last a whole day without having to get back into bed. I have so much to do. 
Amy- It's a good sign that you are so sick!
Jaime- Hope you're feeling better now.
Emily- Whoop whoop for another sono. I wont get one until 12 weeks and I know I'll be worried sick until then! :-( My first midwife appointment is in 3 weeks! x


----------



## jrowenj

Pattypea said:


> I've pretty much been in bed since Sunday. I have felt so crap! Have been sick all day every day since Sun and have felt so weak. Have woken up feeling a bit better today so I'm hoping I can last a whole day without having to get back into bed. I have so much to do.
> Amy- It's a good sign that you are so sick!
> Jaime- Hope you're feeling better now.
> Emily- Whoop whoop for another sono. I wont get one until 12 weeks and I know I'll be worried sick until then! :-( My first midwife appointment is in 3 weeks! x

awww hope you feel better!!!

Hope that 12 week scan comes quickly!! Time seems to go sooo slowly in the beginning!!!


----------



## Pattypea

Thanks Jaime. 
Tell me about it! Another 6 weeks to wait for a sono!
Is it normal to worry so much?? I am constantly worrying about going for my first scan and seeing no heartbeat like last time :nope:


----------



## jrowenj

OMG... I am a lime!!!! Sure doesn't feel like there is a lime in my tummy though!


----------



## jrowenj

Pattypea said:


> Thanks Jaime.
> Tell me about it! Another 6 weeks to wait for a sono!
> Is it normal to worry so much?? I am constantly worrying about going for my first scan and seeing no heartbeat like last time :nope:

I really really tried not to worry until the day of the sono! The day of the sono I was sweating like a pig and soooo nervous, but strangely deep inside I knew that everything was OK this time...It's so normal to worry...


----------



## Pattypea

Yeah I suppose when you've been through it before it's so hard not to worry. Just don't wanna go through all that heart ache again. Must think positive!
Wow a lime. That's quite big! I'm a sweet pea. Ha ha! Amazing how much our little beans grow in a matter of weeks!


----------



## jrowenj

Yeah. Its horrible bc we can't enjoy the beginning of pregnancy because we are always worried. Must think posotive, yes!


----------



## Hayaddie

Awwww a cute lime! I can't believe how fast it's going now!


----------



## jrowenj

I know! I'm catching up to you, haley!


----------



## mammaspath

jaime - i made myself go to bed cuz all i wanted to do is throw up! ewww i didn't even try to eat.

sweatpea! nice to hear from you! sorry your so sick

haley -your a hot potato - how awesome! what did you decide the name is?

i decided not to cancel my appt........if in fact there is no baby i'd just like to know either way.......and i'd like not be so sick for another month.....sorry if that sounds rude but im just kind of in a bad mood about it and rather just get on with it.

jaime - tell me again........did you have very many symptoms with you blighted ovum??


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jaime - i made myself go to bed cuz all i wanted to do is throw up! ewww i didn't even try to eat.
> 
> sweatpea! nice to hear from you! sorry your so sick
> 
> haley -your a hot potato - how awesome! what did you decide the name is?
> 
> i decided not to cancel my appt........if in fact there is no baby i'd just like to know either way.......and i'd like not be so sick for another month.....sorry if that sounds rude but im just kind of in a bad mood about it and rather just get on with it.
> 
> jaime - tell me again........did you have very many symptoms with you blighted ovum??

I had very slight nausea when i was hungry and my bbs were sore until 6 weeks or so


----------



## BeverleyLN

Completely forgot about the rainbow thread till i logged on with the laptop! 

Yay for being a lime jaime! i've gone up a box too so exciting!

Sending out some love for you Amy and :hugs: when is the next appointment?


----------



## mammaspath

my next appt. is June 15th.


----------



## jf1414

Yay for a lime Jamie!!

Patty this is my first ever pregnancy and I am sooo nervous for the 8 week appt! 

I dont have any morning sickness so I am starting to worry. Although I am beginning to think I am a narcoleptic I am SO TIRED! My sister didnt have Morning sickness with either of her pregnancies so maybe it is not a big deal?? 

Positive thoughts!


----------



## Pattypea

I didn't start actually being sick until Sun so just before 6 weeks. Had a few nauseous moments before then but nothing major. It's natural to worry! We will all be fine. How many weeks are you JF?


----------



## jrowenj

I think i started feelig sick and pregnant around 7 weeks

Ps. Is it ok to take non aspirin for headaches? I have a bad headache


----------



## shellideaks

I got morning sickness just after 6 weeks and I'm still being sick now. Not as much but often enough!

Jaime I take paracetamol all the time for headaches, my midwife said those are fine.


----------



## jrowenj

Is that the same as tylenol???


----------



## shellideaks

"The best known brand today for paracetamol in the United States, Tylenol, was established in 1955 when McNeil Laboratories started selling paracetamol as a pain and fever reliever for children, under the brand name Tylenol Children's Elixirthe word "tylenol" was a contraction of para-acetylaminophenol"

So yeah, it's the same thing :thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks shellli!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

LOL! Shelli you crack me up with your United States definition of Tylenol! bahaha

Amy I cannot wait for your scan so you can be at ease and enjoy your pregnancy! 
We havent picked a name and I am getting sooo frustrated.. My hubs likes Tucker and I like Sawyer... and of course my mother hates both names! Not that her opinion matters... but still!


----------



## jrowenj

I love both names! I like sawyer!!!!!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Google is my friend ;)

And I like Tucker best, sorry :p


----------



## Hayaddie

Lol! Well Chris says "He just isnt in love with Sawyer" so who know what we will end up with! I like Tuck better than Tucker!


----------



## jf1414

Pattypea said:


> I didn't start actually being sick until Sun so just before 6 weeks. Had a few nauseous moments before then but nothing major. It's natural to worry! We will all be fine. How many weeks are you JF?

My ticker on The Bump says 5 wks 3 days.. waiting impatiently to see the doctor at 8 weeks! Ahhhhh so excited/nervous


----------



## jf1414

Does anyone know if it is safe to use sunless tanning lotions and sprays during pregnancy?? I have 5 weddings this summer and don't usually like to lay out in the sun.


----------



## mammaspath

i actually have a side spray tanning business..........you are totally fine!
im actually gna spray for vegas in acouple weeks :)


----------



## jrowenj

Im glad you asked that because I am looking pastey and i can't be hitting the tanning booth!!! Plus, I stopped tanning booths when I turned 30 bc I was starting to get wrinkles!


----------



## jf1414

Thanks Amy! Yeah I hate getting sunburn and need a little color over here! ALso, is it ok to lift some light dumb bells and squats stuff like that? I feel HUGE already without being active like I usually am. I have just been so tired and too afraid to keep running.


----------



## jf1414

This is why I wish I could see the doctor before 8 weeks I have sooo many questions lol


----------



## Hayaddie

AMY! I am flying out to you so I can get a spray! I heard that its completly safe as long as you spray in a ventilated area or outside... I need to look into this... what do you guys think about me going on a float trip? I will be in a raft instead of canoe and ill stay hydrated! :)


----------



## mammaspath

what i know is that if you have already been lifting weights and have normal workout schedule it's fine

however i know a girl who started overdoing it and she just delivered at 32 weeks.....scary!!!!


----------



## jf1414

I was planning to use a lotion... but I dont know if thats safe or not! Something about it being absorbed into your skin. Amy do you ever use lotions?


----------



## jf1414

I think you should be fine if you stay hydrated and you are not in the sun too long right?


----------



## jrowenj

jf1414 said:


> I think you should be fine if you stay hydrated and you are not in the sun too long right?

yes, sun bathing I have done but I am talking about the tanning beds at salons hahahahahaha! I don't wanna cook my baby!


----------



## jf1414

Hahaha oh no Jamie I was talking about Haleys float trip lolol I totally agree with not cooking your baby!


----------



## jrowenj

jf1414 said:


> Hahaha oh no Jamie I was talking about Haleys float trip lolol I totally agree with not cooking your baby!

HAHAHA!!! Opps!!!!

Actually, my friends want to go tubing in 2 weeks and I was wondering if it was OK to do that too!!


----------



## mammaspath

tanning isn't actually bad for pregnant women.......its the heat that you should worry about

uv rays only penetrate about 2 inches deep..........you can't cook a baby!

tanning lotions are completely fine!


----------



## threemakefive

Ok let's see what I remmeber lol 

Amy I felt the same way told OH not worth being sick unless healthy baby...so pleased u r going soon I just know all will be great :) 

Jaime ya baby won't cook lol but don't overheat..and tubing like on the back of a boat or in snow?? I wouldn't do it pregnant but I know some who have early on(on a boat we don't get snow lol)

Ummm...Idk what else was said...oh ya Haley love Tuck and Sawyer (Finn, Oliver, Huck, Henry--few others as I know we have similar boy tastes lol)


----------



## jrowenj

Tubing down a lazy river


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Tubing down a lazy river

Lol well of course that's ok :) I was thinking at fast speeds lol


----------



## Hayaddie

threemakefive said:


> Ok let's see what I remmeber lol
> 
> Amy I felt the same way told OH not worth being sick unless healthy baby...so pleased u r going soon I just know all will be great :)
> 
> Jaime ya baby won't cook lol but don't overheat..and tubing like on the back of a boat or in snow?? I wouldn't do it pregnant but I know some who have early on(on a boat we don't get snow lol)
> 
> Ummm...Idk what else was said...oh ya Haley love Tuck and Sawyer (Finn, Oliver, Huck, Henry--few others as I know we have similar boy tastes lol)

All of those names are on our list!!! Lol


----------



## Bride2b

Hey girls, awwww all those names are really American, very cute but I know if they were used here people would be like :saywhat: hehe! 

Jaime the lazy river sounds like a nice idea! Yeah I'd stay away from high speed activities.

I'd also say be careful with sunbeds (UV type) not because of the UV but because you have to make sure you dont overheat during pregnancy - as Amy says.

Amy I am pleased you are keeping your appointment, as you say its better to know either way. Lets keep everything crossed that your little bean is all ok in there....and it sounds like you have some mental symptoms (FX thats a good sign) I know you would just keep on worrying if you didnt go.

JF I have little symptoms either I think a am a few days behind you. 5 weeks 1 day today! I just feel nauseous when I start to feel hungry, its not too bad yet though. I did notice this morning that there is a weird smell in my kitchen....this smell was there last time and honestly struggled to go in the kitchen last time as it made me want to puke! I searched high and low last time, scrubbing EVERYTHING a million times over and would get really annoyed that Andy couldnt smell it! Well that fucking smell is back!!!! I think my symptoms are not as strong yet as I think they developed a bit later on for me, also this time I am taking 200mg of vitamin B6 & have been for a few months...they say B6 helps with MS, last time I only took 50mg and it made no difference. So maybe that is helping me?IDK?

I am making an appointment with my doctor today as quite frankly waiting to hear at 9 weeks from the midwife is not on & I am feel like I need evidence to show the midwife that I am under the consultant. I feel a total lack of interest with the fact that I am now pregnant again after losing my last baby just shy of 20 weeks......so I am going to KICK ARSE!!!

Totally off topic, I really want to eat garlic bread (the flat italian type) with melted mozzerella! I might buy some for dinner & have it with my home made yellow pepper soup that I am going to make tonight....is that a funny combo?


----------



## mammaspath

gemma - wth is yellow pepper soup?!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Amy your scan is gonna show a growing bubba for sure! so weird the 15th is also my sisters wedding day! shes a total bridezilla quite happy that i live 120 miles away lol 

Ordered DH and dad-to-be fathers day card from the new website The Dogs Doodahs today i'm so excited to give it to him!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, Just wanted to stop in and say hi as have just looked through your thread. I got pregnant using SMEP too and was on a SMEP TTC thread but not sure if it was the same one you all met on? I recognise some of the names.

Amy best of luck at the scan, I am glad you are going and keeping fingers and toes crossed your lovely bean baby is well and healthy.

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## jrowenj

Awww hi mrs w!!! Ur baby is almost here!!!


----------



## Bride2b

BeverleyLN said:


> Amy your scan is gonna show a growing bubba for sure! so weird the 15th is also my sisters wedding day! shes a total bridezilla quite happy that i live 120 miles away lol
> 
> Ordered DH and dad-to-be fathers day card from the new website The Dogs Doodahs today i'm so excited to give it to him!

OMG so gotta look at that site! Was looking for a dad to be card in Asda today....couldnt immediately see one (but didnt look very hard as was dying for a wee!!!!)


----------



## Bride2b

Amy - yellow pepper soup i actually really yummy. Its made with 6 roasted yellow peppers, a handful of roasted plum tomatoes, roasted garic, basil, salt & pepper. Its a slimming world recipe (like weight watchers) and its all free from points ....... but just ate it with a whole flat bread garlic bread with pesto & cheese!!! oops! but so yummy!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

jrowenj said:


> Awww hi mrs w!!! Ur baby is almost here!!!

Thanks hun, I know, I honestly cant believe it! Have finished work today. Cant wait!

Mmmm that soup sounds nice!! Might have to try that. x


----------



## Bride2b

Congrats on finishing work Mrs W! I bet that milestone feels so great! The soup is great! infact it would probably freeze quite nicely so you could make a batch and defrost it as you need it.....very handy when bubba is here and you dont get time to cook & eat! I think I will def be doing that!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Bride2b said:


> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> Amy your scan is gonna show a growing bubba for sure! so weird the 15th is also my sisters wedding day! shes a total bridezilla quite happy that i live 120 miles away lol
> 
> Ordered DH and dad-to-be fathers day card from the new website The Dogs Doodahs today i'm so excited to give it to him!
> 
> OMG so gotta look at that site! Was looking for a dad to be card in Asda today....couldnt immediately see one (but didnt look very hard as was dying for a wee!!!!)Click to expand...

Moonpig and Funk Pigeon also have them i'm gonna make him feel guilty for not getting me a mothers day card although we weren't tempting fate back in March...

Hi Mrs W!! you got PG waaay before our SMEP thread i got my BFP the first month but you've probably looked at it and though wow these girls are crazy :haha:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks bride2b I was planning on making up a load of meals to freeze so a batch of soup would work well! When's your wedding? 

Oh it must have been another smep thread I was on then bev, it worked for me the first month so will def be doing again for any future baby making ha ha! 

When is fathers day? Is it next Sunday? X


----------



## shellideaks

Yep, Sunday 17th June :) I got my OH a card from 'the bump' and it only cost my 79p. That shall do :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

HAHAHA! I am with Bev on this one... hubby didn't even mention anything on mother's day to me and i was like "uhhh I am gonna be a mother, ya jerk!"


----------



## mammaspath

hi ms W!! 

nice to see you here!!!!

hows everyone doing????


----------



## threemakefive

Hey girls...see all of u preparing for fathers day :) oh hates any holiday so ill be sure to make a fuss hahha 

Afm I don't feel like death today hahha...I found taking my prenatal makes me sick in the momebt but keeps the ms at a functional level the following day so I haven't been too sick today yet lol 

How is everyone?


----------



## jrowenj

Hiiiii. Wheres everyone been?!


----------



## Pattypea

Hi Ladies,

I've been feeling awful today. After having a few days of feeling 'ok' I feel like shit again! Been sooooooo sick today. Can't seem to keep anything down. Can't find any motivation to do anything. Sorry for the rant.........
How is everyone else?


----------



## Bride2b

I get married in 6 weeks 6 days!!!

I got Andy a card from the dogsdoodahs in the end, one a daddy to be and one from Bertie. He didnt even think of me on Mothers day and it did hurt a bit. I'm not getting him these to feel guilty but make him feel good as its gonna be his first fathers day without his dad (and it should be his first with his son!)

Still plodding along, these early weeks are boring, just waiting for symptoms, I am looking forward to getting these early weeks done & I am ready for some ms!! I have my hen do in London on Saturday so I bet it rears its ugly head then!!!!! I will be 6 weeks 2 days by then which seems to be about the time most people have started feeling rough- am I right?


----------



## Pattypea

Yeah a lot of people say around the 6 week mark. I had my first bout of sickness at 5 + 5 so just before. I was wishing for it to come so much! I didn't have any with mmc so I'm hoping it's a good sign this time around. I agree- The early weeks are boring!! Hope time speeds up for us!
How exciting. Not long now until you are a bride. x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi Amy, how are you doing hun? 

Wow not long till your wedding bride, that's so exciting, are you all ready?

I wasn't sick but hang over like nausea and I think it started around 6 weeks and went away about 11 weeks. The early days do feel slow but time soon passes xx


----------



## Bride2b

Nearly all ready! Just a few bits left really! Its getting exciting, these next few weekends are going to be packed full, as I have my Hen in London, then a week off, my friends Hen in Brighton, a week off, then my local hen, then a week off then my wedding! eek!

Feeling tired to day!


----------



## Hayaddie

Awwwww Bride it's almost here!!!! Make sure you enjoy it! The day goes by soooo fast! How is everyone feeling? I am FINALLY getting my appetite back.. About time! I feel like I've been starving... And I haven't gained any weight so my doctor is getting irritated with me lol


----------



## mammaspath

hay - 19 weeks and no weight gain!!!! im impressed!

gemma - an ms yet? the wedding stuff on track???

my scan is friday..............im nervous! but being optomistic


----------



## Hayaddie

I know, I've actually lost! In sure the pounds will come a packin' soon! I am sooooo excited for your scan! I hope it's in the morning! I can't take waiting for anymore afternoon appointments! Lol


----------



## jrowenj

Damn, haley. Im hating u rigt now. Oooo mango!

Amy cant wait for the scan!!!


----------



## jf1414

Ahhh Amy your scan is so soon!!

Very exciting time for you right now. So many good positive things! Congrats! I wish I could go back to my wedding day!!

Patty sorry you are feeling so crappy! I have zero MS at allll. My only symptoms are fatigue (lots of it) and big full sore bbs! I dont feel pregnant at all! Just entered my 6th week today and still patiently waiting for my 8 week appt!!!! TAKING FOREVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## jf1414

Meant to put Bride2b in front of what I said lol sorry!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Aww Bride2b like the others have said, the weeks before can feel a bit stressful but as soon as the weddings over you want to do it all again, it goes so fast! Treasure and savour every moment and have the most amazing day! Hope we might get to see a few pics!!

Good luck for Friday Amy, stay positive. Will be thinking of you and cant wait to hear!

I am stuck in doors due to all the flooding on the southcoast in england today. I wanted sunshine for my maternity leave as wanted to wash and dry all babies stuff! Plus I had pregnancy pilates and a meal for a friends birthday tonight and its all cancelled. Boo hoo :-(


----------



## Bride2b

Mrs W I've seen the flooding on the news! My god its bad. I'd be really annoyed, getting mat leave in June and we get this shitty weather!!!!!

Still no ms or full boobs for me. I feel a bit nauseous when I feel hungry but then I eat and am ok again. I assume my symptoms will be here soon (I hope) either that or this pregnancy is just different to the last ..... maybe its a pink jelly bean and thats why I dont feel so ill (yet!) I just hope thats why and not that there is anything wrong!

Amy I cant wait for some good news for you - there has to be! I just want Friday here so your mind is put at ease!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Ladies! Well the weather is truly miserable hope it picks up for my sisters wedding on friday...

Had a midwife app today everything's perfect she was using the doppler and said that sounds great doesn't it then bang baby was not impressed and kicked it away she said I like that nice responsive baby.. Time to start counting the kicks too must feel 10 in 24 hours


----------



## threemakefive

Glad all is going well for everyone....

Mrs. W sorry about the terrible weather, hope it clears up for you to enjoy...

Bride wedding is coming so soon!! How exciting :) and with each sex of kid I had different symptoms so that is probably how you wil be too, do you want a girl?

Amy can't wait for your sono, I am 100 percent sure all will be just fine!!! :) heartbeat will be beating away :)

afm...taking my prenatals makes me sick in the moment but have helped my morning sickness greatly, I can actually function the last few days lol makes me nervous not to be as sick but greatful too lol Anyone else nervous about having a new baby? I've done it twice but am finding I am far more nervous as it will be 5 years since I had a newborn when this baby is born...crazy!


----------



## Bride2b

Emily I'll take any sex as long as it gets here safely! I thought before I was destined for boys, at the moment I am thinking girl, I think due to the lack of symptoms?? I dont know!

I am terrified about bringing a baby into the world, its such a permanent change to my life (our life) I think OH will have a shock that he cant just go off willy nilly and do his own thing as a baby is a joint venture! I have no idea what to do with a baby either!!!!!!!


----------



## jf1414

I cant take this constant hunger any more!! I literally feel like i need to eat or snack every hour and nothing satisfies me!! I constantly have a growling belly and it makes me scared the baby isnt getting enough food or something! When I say that to hubby he is just like how could that be possible all you do is eat!!!! ahhhh!


----------



## threemakefive

jf1414 said:


> I cant take this constant hunger any more!! I literally feel like i need to eat or snack every hour and nothing satisfies me!! I constantly have a growling belly and it makes me scared the baby isnt getting enough food or something! When I say that to hubby he is just like how could that be possible all you do is eat!!!! ahhhh!

Lol baby is fine....I have the same hunger in the middle of the night but my naseousness hasn't helped with being able to eat..I hate a cheeseburger in 7hours today lol had to eat a little at a time so as not to get sick lol but I had my first craving....and was able to eat the whole thing lol 

Anyone else have weird combo cravings....I just ate a ham and cheese sandwich with....sour cream and salsa on it lol I can't do condiments makes me sick lol so that must be why I.craved it that way lol


----------



## jrowenj

Ewww ham and cheese with sour cream and salsa?! I have been craving melted mozzarella cheese for weeks!


----------



## mammaspath

i tried to eat a cheeseburger on saturday..........uh my stomach hated me all night..........and i love a cheeseburger!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Ewww ham and cheese with sour cream and salsa?! I have been craving melted mozzarella cheese for weeks!

Hahhaha I know right lol OH was like u want what?!??!?! Hahhah he tried a bite and said ok its not too bad lol bit today I feel rather well in the ms department which makes me worry lol grrrr drive me crazy lol


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> i tried to eat a cheeseburger on saturday..........uh my stomach hated me all night..........and i love a cheeseburger!!!!

That's a good sign :) two more days :) what time of day do u go on Friday?


----------



## Bride2b

I went to the gym last night and was starving, all I could think of was cheeseburgers!!! I went to McDonalds after the gym!!!! talk about a pointless workout!!!


----------



## jf1414

Hahaahahah Bride!! That is too funny!

Sorry about my rant! I shouldnt be complaining because so far I have no felt any sickness, just extremely tired and HUNGRY. I cant keep my eyes open at work lol. I cant wait until I can tell everyone here so that they dont think that I am some sort of narcoleptic! I honestly dont mind any of it though as long as I have a healthy little bean cooking in there!! I cant wait to finally see it on the big screen :)

Hope all are feeling well.

Amy your appt is so close!! What time is the appt? I think Haley said it, but I cant take the suspense either of the late appts lol


----------



## jf1414

ps Jamie has your bump grown at all?


----------



## mammaspath

my appt is at ten am


----------



## jrowenj

My belly is big! It may be that i just ordered italian food to be deliveered for lunch lolol ol l


----------



## mammaspath

i can't really hide mine either........i look 4 months preggo.........maybe it has somthing to do with being pregnant 7 times!!!! HAHAH
I HOPE ITS WORTH IT!


----------



## jrowenj

Amy - Whats MY excuse?! hahahahahahaha!! italian food!


----------



## jf1414

Hahaha 7 times wow! I am not sure of your background , how many kiddies do you have?


----------



## jrowenj




----------



## Bride2b

OMG Jaime you have such a cute bump going on!!!!!!!! I'm jealous!!!

Amy I want to see a bump picture from you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Jaime does everyone know you are preggers yet? How about that bitch of a girl who was harassing you by text message?


----------



## mammaspath

jf1414 said:


> Hahaha 7 times wow! I am not sure of your background , how many kiddies do you have?

I Have 4 living children........i lost my first at 20 weeks a boy another in december 2011 and im pregnant now.


----------



## mammaspath

jaime your bump is so cute!!!!

um im not sharing til after friday!


----------



## jrowenj

Amy - can't wait to see yours!

How about that its 4pm and I am STILL in my pjs?!


----------



## Bride2b

I thought you might say that! I am keeping everything crossed we get to see your bump Friday xxxx


----------



## Bride2b

My ticker says 5 weeks 3 days.....I'm sure its not moving!! My iphone app says 5 weeks 6 days, so I am sticking with that!!! I feel like I got my BFP ages ago!!!!!!! Ugh these weeks are going so slow!!!!

Jaime do you work from home?


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> Jaime does everyone know you are preggers yet? How about that bitch of a girl who was harassing you by text message?

I told my close friends and family yesterday! I am not telling that bitch or any of those bitches that I don't talk to anymore. They are all so nosey and annoying so I want them to randomly find out when I am like 6 months pregnant just so they can feel completely left out! hahahahahahaha


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> My ticker says 5 weeks 3 days.....I'm sure its not moving!! My iphone app says 5 weeks 6 days, so I am sticking with that!!! I feel like I got my BFP ages ago!!!!!!! Ugh these weeks are going so slow!!!!
> 
> Jaime do you work from home?

your ticker on here says 5+6 :thumbup:

I don't work from home... i WISH i did!! I had the day off :happydance:


----------



## Bride2b

Does it really say 5w 6d? On my computer its stuck on 5w 3d!! Ugh!!! Hope thats not a bad omen!!!

How did everyone react when you told them? Yeah those bitch can go stick their rude comments right up their arses! So glad you were preggo when they said all that shit as that could be really hurtful!
I think I am going to have to tell my best friend as she is a nightmare and will try and force me to drink on saturday when we go to London & because its my Hen Do I cant really divert the attention away from me. She will be the worst about not drinking if I dont tell her. I really dont want to tell anyone yet but feel I have no choice!


----------



## Bride2b

Just redid my ticker!


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> Does it really say 5w 6d? On my computer its stuck on 5w 3d!! Ugh!!! Hope thats not a bad omen!!!
> 
> How did everyone react when you told them? Yeah those bitch can go stick their rude comments right up their arses! So glad you were preggo when they said all that shit as that could be really hurtful!
> I think I am going to have to tell my best friend as she is a nightmare and will try and force me to drink on saturday when we go to London & because its my Hen Do I cant really divert the attention away from me. She will be the worst about not drinking if I dont tell her. I really dont want to tell anyone yet but feel I have no choice!

Everyone is so excited!!!!!!!!

You should tell your BFF because then she can help you FAKE drink all night!!! I told my one close friend as soon as I found out and when we would go to the bar, she would order me gingerale and pretend it had vodka in it!


----------



## jrowenj

Now your wedding ticker is gone!


----------



## Bride2b

Oh yeah!!! I didnt notice that!! It gave me two pregnancy tickers so I deleted one and it must have deleted the wedding one! Ugh I liked that disney one....gonna have to find it again!


----------



## jrowenj

I can't believe you are gonna be a sweet pea tomorrow!


----------



## Bride2b

I was just trying to see what was next! wow a sweetpea!!


----------



## Bride2b

Your a lime....whats next for you?


----------



## jrowenj

tomorrow I will be a plum!


----------



## Bride2b

I was trying to zoom in and see what was next but couldnt work it out! I cant believe how fast the weeks have gone since you got your BFP. I'm sure its not felt that quick for you though!


----------



## jrowenj

at first it was slow, but the past few weeks have FLOWN!


----------



## threemakefive

Let's see what I recall from u chatter boxes hah

Bride do tell bff she can help hide it :) 
Jaime belly is cute!! 
Amy I bet urs is too and baby is fine :)
Ummm seems I'm forgetting someone sorry if I did
Afm the prog. Has made me gain like 7 lbs which is awful bc I had just lost 15 when I found out I was preggo..can't wait til second tri when I can eat healthy and feel good all that jazz and stop the darn prog. It puts weight on quickly avcording to my Dr...I feel 6 mos with the 7 lbs and all the bloat haha FYI u will never see a baby bump pic of nine as I'm fat anyhow lol so when I'm preggo I look huge hahh I swear with my son looking back at pics I have no idea how I didn't fall over face first my belly was out for a mile haha


----------



## threemakefive

Oh ya and what am I on ur nifty tickers I'm at...almost 8 weeks?


----------



## jrowenj

8 weeks is raspberry!


----------



## jrowenj

I'm a plum! Im gonna try my doppler out today before work!


----------



## shellideaks

I wonder what fruit I am, I'm gonna nosey and look :D


----------



## jrowenj

Shelli - You're a pomegranate!


----------



## jf1414

Jamie your bump is soo cute!! YAy for a plum!

Are you ladies still :sex: ??

I know its dumb and crazy but I am afraid to! Im a first timer in the pregnancy dept and just afraid something will go wrong. Am I crazy? I just wanted to wait till the 27th to talk to my doctor and make sure everything looks good.


----------



## jrowenj

Listened to baby's heartbeat today!! Peanut moved up!!! I used to have to put the doppler very low right above my pubic bone, but now peanut it right below my belly button!!


----------



## jrowenj

jf1414 said:


> Jamie your bump is soo cute!! YAy for a plum!
> 
> Are you ladies still :sex: ??
> 
> I know its dumb and crazy but I am afraid to! Im a first timer in the pregnancy dept and just afraid something will go wrong. Am I crazy? I just wanted to wait till the 27th to talk to my doctor and make sure everything looks good.

I was scared to have sex too... I KNOW nothing bad will happen from having sex while pregnant, but like you I waited until I had a good ultrasound before I had sex!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Really? It says I'm a banana when I check it?!

I've had sex the whole way through but not as often. At the moment it really weirds me out cos I can feel the baby moving whilst Mark is going at it and it's just odd. Not sexy at all lol.


----------



## jrowenj

How many weeks are you??


----------



## shellideaks

Me? I'm 21+2 today :)


----------



## shellideaks

And if not me then sorry haha.


----------



## jrowenj

Hmmm thats weird. I went on thebump.com and it says banana is 20 weeks and pom is 21?


----------



## shellideaks

No idea. Oh well lol.


----------



## mammaspath

morning girls!!!

interesting subject this morning........was actually gonna ask a silly question?
so last two times ive had sex it seems like when hubby lays on top of me he is squishing my uterus and when he is done my uterus its like a hard ball? It's been along time since ive been pregnant so i can't remember alot.

is this normal.........is it my uterus? what the hell am I crazy?


----------



## jrowenj

Dunno... i got flub on my belly and still dont feel a hard uterus so i cant relate lol


----------



## shellideaks

I think it's normal Amy. Mine gets squashed too, really uncomfortable now so we've had to resort to different positions lol.

And try not to worry too much about tomorrow hun. I'm sure you were just too early on your last scan :)


----------



## jf1414

Thanks ladies!

I think I am gonna try to hold out till the 27th for my appt so I can just make sure all looks good. Time is moving so slow!


----------



## mammaspath

so my boobs arent as sore today and the ms is not bad either today.........extremely tired..........

im i overreacting???? or am i crazy?????


----------



## jrowenj

Amy don't stress. Mine were off and onand made m nutssssss


----------



## mammaspath

like as in this pregnancy jrowe?


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> like as in this pregnancy jrowe?

yes ma'am!!! They would stop hurting for a day or two and I would FREAK and then they would hurt again! They finally stopped hurting this week!


----------



## threemakefive

Amy mine comes and goes also..I was so worries yesterday then bam sick as a dog told OH I should have enjoyed it and not worried hahah


----------



## Hayaddie

Jaime I LOVE the bump!!! Sooo stinkin cute!!

I totally agree with the sex thing! I just can't get into it when I've got someone kicking my insides and someone trying to get it in from the outside! Soooo not sexy! 

Amy I can't wait to see your cute bump! How are the rest of the prego ladies feeling??


----------



## mammaspath

morning ladies!!!

it's 730 am............doctor appt in 2 and a half hours!


----------



## jrowenj

Praying!!!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Good luck Amy, thinking of you!


----------



## mammaspath

fuck - i dont wanna go


----------



## shellideaks

It'll be okay, be brave! x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hope it went well Amy, thinking of you x


----------



## mammaspath

oh sorry i didn't update here!!!!

it went swell! hb 149 and measuring 7w1d...........best friday ever!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

YAY AMY!!!

Well girls iiiiitttttt's!! HAPPY V DAY FOR ME!!! yay!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Happy V day Bev!!!!!!

Amy the HB thing....what sex is what rate? I can never remember!!


----------



## threemakefive

Bride2b said:


> Happy V day Bev!!!!!!
> 
> Amy the HB thing....what sex is what rate? I can never remember!!

I've always heard 140 and under boy....145 and higher girl and toss up on the in between.


----------



## jrowenj

Well, the HB on my peanut was 176 at 9 weeks and 175 at 10 weeks and I just used my doppler 2 days ago at 12 weeks and it was around 160... so, I think it may be a girl then?!?!?!

I always thought I wanted a boy first, but now that I think it may be a girl I am all excited about it! DOes anyone know around what week do you get to find out?!

and... whats V day??????


----------



## shellideaks

You can tell from 16 weeks on a scan Jaime :)

V day is viability day. Once you hit 24 weeks that is when doctors will actively try and save your baby if you go in to premature labour.


----------



## jrowenj

Ahhh thanks for the info, shelli! I am sitting here thinking it's the day she lost her Virginity :rofl:

I have an OB appointment next Tuesday and they said that day they will set up my anatomical scan...I hope that means gender scan and I also hope that its not too damn far away! I can't take this anymore!


----------



## shellideaks

I didn't know what it was either! When I heard it, it was just after Valentines day so thought it was connected to that :haha:

Ooooh awesome, I hope they do it close to 16 weeks so you don't have to wait too long!


----------



## auntylolo

Hello ladies:flower: sorry I haven't been posting much (again!) but I really do prefer to just read everything you're all up to:haha:
Anyway I thought you might like to know, we've got our 20 week scan on Thursday and I also get to talk with the consultant about her getting in touch with the birthing centre to let them know I'm back to being a low risk pregnancy and can have a midwife led birth. I'm so nervous that they won't accept me, and they're the only place near us that has a birthing pool that I desperately want to use:wacko: I asked Kev if we could look at doing hypno-birthing classes if the birthing centre won't take me and he said yes, so that has calmed me a little - he's so lovely.
Which reminds me, are any of you absolute bitches with people around you? I've had to apologise in advance to people incase something I'm thinking slips out!

And lastly, I'm starting my aqua-natal classes on Wednesday! I'm really excited for this - any else doing them or done them before?


----------



## BeverleyLN

Had to laugh at the virginity comment jaime I was confused when I first saw it too, hitting another milestone feels great and princess has been so active lately I can feel her getting stronger everyday! I found out she was a she at 16 weeks but that was with a private scan not sure how many you get in the US but we only get 2 here on the NHS if they think that you are a healthy low risk pregnancy


----------



## Bride2b

I think the 12 weeks scan is just to make sure everything is where it should be, eg legs, arms, they check babys brain etc. 

Virginity day - I think that one passed a while ago!!!!!!!!! hahahaha

I dont think I'm in bitch stage yet Laura, but if this fatigue carries on it wont be long as I always get snappy when I am tired! I can just blame mine on being bridezilla for now!


----------



## Bride2b

Good luck for Thursday Laura xxx


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime your a hoot but I had no clue either lol I got lucky with my son they saw his thingy at 14 weeks and told me I had a stud on my hands bc they can never see that early lol male Drs and talking about boy parts is all they do hahha. You will typically find out between 16 and 20 weeks but I'm guessing girl :). 

Afm...feel like my symptoms have faded last few days making me nervous but have sono on weds :)--Make that sono on TUESDAY!! I love when they call and need to move my appt forward :)


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!!!

ooh im so excited for more gender scans!!!!! 

and jaime - if in fact you have a ms piggy.........i need to be paid in full by the due date on all my psychic predictions.......thanks ahead of time :)


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> hi girls!!!
> 
> ooh im so excited for more gender scans!!!!!
> 
> and jaime - if in fact you have a ms piggy.........i need to be paid in full by the due date on all my psychic predictions.......thanks ahead of time :)

Shit. How much are ur fees?!


----------



## mammaspath

it's quite expensive! ill let you know soon :)


----------



## threemakefive

Shit tell me my future girl? Is it a boy? tell me its a boy hahahahha


----------



## threemakefive

Had my sono...everything looked perfect, baby was soooo active, dr kept calling it my tadpole :) I kinda like that lol So my tadpole measured even bigger than expected...9 weeks 1 day :) he/she legs were moving all over the place dr said she/he had cute little legs...even saw her/him jump around it was amazing :) HR was 180 which is girl territiory, hoping for a boy(as OH's sister had a stilborn last year and she was a girl, might be a bit much for her ya know) but as long as baby healthy Ill take it :)


----------



## jrowenj

Wow, Emily! Such great news! Can't believe you are at 9weeks!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

my husband just sent me a picture of a 1-10 poster of kama sutra moves.......with a message that says lets try them all tonight........

i politely responded if we do them all i promise to try not to puke in his mouth when he kisses me....

he agreed number 10 would be most beneficial......its missionary style lolol


----------



## jrowenj

Rotflllllllll


----------



## BeverleyLN

Great news emily! These SMEP babies sure do grow fast! 

Karma sutra lmfao!!! I'm such a slow reader I'm still on Warm Bodies and DH keeps asking when I'm going to start 50 shades think he's getting a little frustrated with me lol 

So nothing new to report princess is very active her wardrobe is getting fuller and I'm currently obsessed with crocheting round socks and mitts to make them prettier will have to add pics of her wardrobe and socks and mitts soon.... Oh yes my belly button has popped! It looks so weird I don't like it


----------



## mammaspath

jaime - seriously 2nd trimester tomarrow???? am i really that much behind you? i feel like it's been centuries that i got preggo.......maybe cuz im sick? how cool is that?

so my next doctor appt is when im 12 weeks......getting another sono to test for downs and blood work........and my first pap.....so praying to god that the pregnancy goes well.......im gonna invest in a doppler. 

j - when did you first find the hb on your own?

i had a dream that i had a very tiny little girl.....she had green eyes and dark hair......i have high hopes! ahahaha

when is eveyones next scan?

bev are you gonna have another?


----------



## BeverleyLN

Yes DH wants 3 or 4 depending on what we get if I have both genders after 3 I'll stop but will go for no 4 if we have all the same.... TBH the MC was so so hard but I feel up to now my pregnancy has been a breeze aslong as the birth is OK I wouldn't wait too long for the next one maybe have a 2 year gap between princess and next baby


----------



## jrowenj

Amy - it's crazy how the first few weeks of pregnancy draaag along and then once you get to like 10 weeks it has been flyyyin! You're 8 weeks already!!! I think I found the peanut's HB with my doppler close to 9 weeks! It was SOOOO hard to find and when I found it I would lose it quickly! I got a sonoline B and it was only 45 bucks!


----------



## threemakefive

Bev, can't wait to see pics, I love crochet stuff my ex MIL did those for my daughter and they were adorable :) 4 kids lol your crazy hahah I am on my third and last :)

Afm...just hanging out MS has gotten lots better but still there, boobs were killing me last night after a day of them not hurting so it was terrible lol My next appt is in 4 weeks not sure if its a sono appt or not? He didnt even mention the scan for checking on stuff like that, and I forgot to ask in all the excitement...I got to record the sono for Oh as he was home with the kids, and he didn't act all that excited but I found on his twitter he posted all about it  He was stoked lol


----------



## mammaspath

Can you give me the website? 

oh and im getting worried.........my ms is really not bad today......i had a weird crazy jolt of pain today....for a split second.

i took vitamin b6 with my prenatal today........does anyone think that has anything to do with my lack of symptoms????

do i need a chill pill?


----------



## jrowenj

Chill pill!!!!! B6 helps with ms


----------



## jrowenj

https://www.fetaldoppler.net/sonoline-b-pink.html


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> https://www.fetaldoppler.net/sonoline-b-pink.html

thanks! im driving myseft nutso here!!! HAHA To think i want the ms back!! what an idiot!!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## jrowenj

now, don't freak if you can't find the HB!!! I JUST started getting good reads this week!


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> Can you give me the website?
> 
> oh and im getting worried.........my ms is really not bad today......i had a weird crazy jolt of pain today....for a split second.
> 
> i took vitamin b6 with my prenatal today........does anyone think that has anything to do with my lack of symptoms????
> 
> do i need a chill pill?

hahahha been there just last week hahahah B6 is so good with MS your fine...had all those say concerns


----------



## jrowenj

omg, emily... you are 9 weeks!!! WHere the hell have I been?!


----------



## mammaspath

im buying a doppler today..........um j did you get the gel too?


----------



## jrowenj

It came with alittle tube freebut u can use aloe Vera gel


----------



## threemakefive

Lol Jaime I know right??? I can't believe it either :)


----------



## mammaspath

i bought it :)


----------



## jrowenj

Yeeeaaa


----------



## mammaspath

nevermind.........ms hit me like a ton of red bricks......ugh!


----------



## auntylolo

Hi girls, just got back from our 20 week scan and we have a wriggly little girl in there!


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaaa, Laura!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Don't worry bout the MS coming and going mine did then I suffered from week 10 to 13 then after that I still gagged a lot at the sight or smell of something but now not a hint the only time I feel remotely nauseous is if I'm in a car with a empty stomach but I always felt nauseous then anyway...

Yay for 20 week scan shelli I was soooo interested in ours the tech was surprised with a was discussing it with her she said I had good mother intuition :) 

Getting a private 4D bonding scan at roughly 29 or 30 weeks so excited!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Congrats Laura for being team pink - thats lots of pink princess smeps we have!

I so want a doppler!! I might get one this time, I didnt last time as I was too scared to jinx anything by buying anything baby related. I just figure that if this one doesnt work out I will be pregnant at some point again & I will need one. I just need to cease the day and live every day like this is my take home rainbow. I think 7 weeks is a bit early for doppler shopping though! Especially if you (Jaime) has only really just started getting good readings from it.

I take 200 mg of B6 a day and my nausea is hideous! I thought the week before last that the lack of nausea was because I was taking more B6 this time, but to be honest - the nausea is setting in big time and I am struggling to get through work. Only 2 weeks left and I am on holiday for 8 1/2 weeks!!! So just going to keep pushing on!

Amy - where is your bump photo?

I felt like a right fat frump on the smep thread - everyone talking about exercise - I have hardly done any (not been to the gym this week) as I feel like crap. I feel my body turning to fat as we speak. All I want to eat is bad food, like crisps and white bread. I think because I never eat these things my body is craving it. I could pass on chocolate, which is strange as I usually have a sweet tooth. My last pregnancy I hardly ate any chocolate and turned to craving savory. I had to go and buy some coronation chicken sandwich filling and white bread earlier as I really wanted some!

Anyone elses eating habits changing?


----------



## mammaspath

Bride2b said:


> Congrats Laura for being team pink - thats lots of pink princess smeps we have!
> 
> I so want a doppler!! I might get one this time, I didnt last time as I was too scared to jinx anything by buying anything baby related. I just figure that if this one doesnt work out I will be pregnant at some point again & I will need one. I just need to cease the day and live every day like this is my take home rainbow. I think 7 weeks is a bit early for doppler shopping though! Especially if you (Jaime) has only really just started getting good readings from it.
> 
> I take 200 mg of B6 a day and my nausea is hideous! I thought the week before last that the lack of nausea was because I was taking more B6 this time, but to be honest - the nausea is setting in big time and I am struggling to get through work. Only 2 weeks left and I am on holiday for 8 1/2 weeks!!! So just going to keep pushing on!
> 
> Amy - where is your bump photo?
> 
> I felt like a right fat frump on the smep thread - everyone talking about exercise - I have hardly done any (not been to the gym this week) as I feel like crap. I feel my body turning to fat as we speak. All I want to eat is bad food, like crisps and white bread. I think because I never eat these things my body is craving it. I could pass on chocolate, which is strange as I usually have a sweet tooth. My last pregnancy I hardly ate any chocolate and turned to craving savory. I had to go and buy some coronation chicken sandwich filling and white bread earlier as I really wanted some!
> 
> Anyone elses eating habits changing?

i think i posted a picture on the smep thread will upload when i get home.....

as far as eating habits.......i really just eat what i can at the moment....food is more of a chore for me right now......im really into carrots right now

and cinnamon gum is helping with nausea.............

my doppler is coming today! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Ohhh Amy I can't wait til your doppler comes! Don;t get frustrated!! When I was about 8+5 it took FOREVER to find it and it was sooooooooo faint!!!! I think I bruised my belly too!


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> Ohhh Amy I can't wait til your doppler comes! Don;t get frustrated!! When I was about 8+5 it took FOREVER to find it and it was sooooooooo faint!!!! I think I bruised my belly too!

im gonna try to hold out using it til 10 weeks hahaha


----------



## threemakefive

Omg I feel like a cow too with all the excercise talk lol I eat whatever my bodies says to (per Dr orders) or else I get sick lol today was potatoes and I didn't do carbs before I was pregnant lol I feel. Like I've gained 10 lbs of the 15 I lost in the month before being pregnant...grrr I'm really want to minimize the gain while preggo as that progesterone.makes me gain regardless of eating....once I hit 12 weeks I get to eat healthier and get to stop progesterone so then ill feel better about this bloat lol just gotta get through the nasea lol


----------



## threemakefive

I'm a prune!!!! Few more weeks and I'm out of first tri!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Emily, is your time flying by or is it just me?!


----------



## Bride2b

It is flying by! I think the first trimester sucks, its so boring!!!! 

I now have a cold on top of the pregnancy nausea! I feel like death! I still havent heard from my midwife.....getting pissed off now! I should hear something this week or I will go mad!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Damn, gemma... what is she waiting for?!


----------



## jf1414

8 weeks here finally!! 2 more days till my appt! sooooo excited/nervous!!!!!

Hope everyone is feeling fab!!


----------



## jrowenj

jf1414 said:


> 8 weeks here finally!! 2 more days till my appt! sooooo excited/nervous!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling fab!!

how are you feeling?


----------



## Bride2b

JF congrats on 8 weeks, you are just days in front of me, really cant wait to get these early days done with!

I think the midwife is waiting until bloody christmas - it feels like it to me! There are some things that you shouldnt have to wait this long for!

Jaime how are you feeling these days?


----------



## jrowenj

I feel AMAZING... no nausea and all of my energy is back! The only thing is sometimes I get headaches, but I think it is because i don't drink enough water.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good to hear everyone is doing well over here! Jaime I started getting headaches around 13 weeks for 4 weeks or so. Think it can be normal due to hormones, I kept drinking lots too. 

Not long till your wedding bride! Are you feeling excited now? 

I'm just playing the waiting game now! 

X


----------



## jrowenj

Mrs W.... can't wait to see pics of your new baby!!!!! ANy day now!


----------



## threemakefive

Mrs w..do u have a baby name picked? 

Jaime yes it is flying by... the first Dr appt wait was the only slow time lol can't believe I'm 10 weeks and only have the occasional worry lol I still have stomach ache/ nasea but the only thing that helps is eating which in turn makes me feel like a cow lol

Can't believe everyone is getting so far.. seems like going fast for all of us :)


----------



## jrowenj

Emily, I am so glad that its speeding by and you have been pretty well worry free!


----------



## jf1414

jrowenj said:


> jf1414 said:
> 
> 
> 8 weeks here finally!! 2 more days till my appt! sooooo excited/nervous!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling fab!!
> 
> how are you feeling?Click to expand...

I feel good.. Just crazy tired all the time. I had no work today and literally slept till 4pm on and off. I'm still in bed actually at 7pm! Have zero energy to get up and clean my house!! I've been so hungry , but luckily no real nausea at all which is crazy! I get a little nauseous after I eat sometimes and I want nothing to do with meat lol. Just so excited to finally get to the doctor and confirm all of this is really happening! I feel like I have a small bump already tho I know that's impossible and just a lot of bloat and water retention. Also nervous for the appt bc I am already so in love with this baby an just want everything to be good !!

Jamie I cannot wait to get my energy back!! I have 5 weddings this summer (3 next week) and I'm exhausted just thinking about it!!!

Bride we are so close together!! Bump buddies! I'm sure your getting so excited for the wedding! Yay 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ahh thank you, I can't wait either!! Hurry up baby w!! We are team yellow and have changed our minds on names SO many times! It's really hard. We have a couple of choices for each now. Will probably decide when we see the baby. 

Have any of you got names chosen? Who is finding out gender, will anyone be team yellow? 

Xx


----------



## jrowenj

I am gonna find out gender. I haven't picked names. I wanna wait til I know gender first. I have dr appt today and have no clue what they're doing at this appt???


----------



## shellideaks

I didn't have the patience to stay team yellow, I found out what I was having as early as I could and her name has been picked since then. Everyone already refers to her as Parker. It's crazy to think that you could go at any time Mrs W, I'm so looking forward to getting to that stage!

Picked up a bargain for Parker today. Was out shopping with the OH and found a brand new moses basket in the clearance aisle for £17! He doesn't appreciate my money saving so I wanted to share with someone haha. Also got her a dinosaur blanket solely cos it's my favourite type of dinosaur :D
 



Attached Files:







DSC05792.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 3









DSC05791.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 4









DSC05794.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jrowenj

soooooo adorable, shelli!!!!!!!! Good deal!


----------



## jrowenj

had dr appointment today. Got to hear baby on doppler... heart rate has slowed to about 138... so, now I think it may be a boy???


----------



## shellideaks

Ooooh possibly, when are you next having a scan?


----------



## jrowenj

In 5 weeks booooooo!


----------



## shellideaks

Man that's ages away! Have you done the red cabbage test yet lol?


----------



## jrowenj

No but i may have to!


----------



## Bride2b

Omg has miss piggy turned into piglet? 5 weeks!!! thats ages for us to wait!! how will we cope!!

Shelli - what a bloody bargain! £17!!! wow! Its so cute too!

Mrs w - eeek, any signs of your yellow jellybaby arriving? 

We are going to find out, I never got to my gender scan last time so I want to find over via a scan rather than at birth (as that was a bad experience for us). I am 100% positive this is a boy, and I was sure last time too. My OH thinks girl....not sure why!

Yes getting excited for my wedding, I just hope I feel ok for it! I feel a bit run down and sorry for myself at the moment, I have a horrible cold (and obviously cant take anything for it!!!!!) so coupled with the nausea and tiredness I am so over this feeling! I will settle for just preggo symptoms!!!
So hopefully once I finish work I will start to feel better as I can take my time over things and rest as much as I need. I just cant wait to finish work next Fri lunch time!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Guess it depends on the hb rate accuracy?!

Ur almost 8 weeks ! Wooohoooo! I sure hope u feelbetter for the big day!


----------



## jrowenj

When do i get to start registering for baby stuff?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## threemakefive

Mrs W 11 said:


> Ahh thank you, I can't wait either!! Hurry up baby w!! We are team yellow and have changed our minds on names SO many times! It's really hard. We have a couple of choices for each now. Will probably decide when we see the baby.
> 
> Have any of you got names chosen? Who is finding out gender, will anyone be team yellow?
> 
> Xx

I want to stay team yellow but OH wants to find out..so I guess we will be finding out :)

We have a boy name picked, Fawkes Phinneus(or Finneus)(not sure which spelling)
but have NO CLUE for a girls name lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

Aww the Moses basket is gorgeous!! What a bargain too, love it! 

Jaime I think maybe the heartbeat is also a bit different depending on if baby is awake or asleep as my friend is monitored for gestational diabetes and said it takes ages as they need to read both types. 

No signs yet no. It is exciting but up to this week time flew but now I know I'm close it's going slow!! I don't think it will be before the due date, just a feeling! 

Yes I completely see why you want to find out bride, hope the time passes quick for you. Yes it's awful having cold/flu isn't it. I had an awful one about 24 weeks and was so miserable. You'll feel much better soon hopefully. 

Becky xx


----------



## jf1414

Leaving for my first Appt in an hour! Ahhh sooo nervous/excited . FXED!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaaa jf!!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

How did it go JF?xx


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Ladies! Mrs W I can't wait to be where you are you're getting so close!!!

JF how was the app?

How is everyone doing!

AFM so so so so so so tired! Actually napped these last 3 days... Think I need to take it slow didn't get back till 3am from the Miss England after party


----------



## jf1414

Hey Ladies!! Here is the little bean! We saw and heard the heartbeat! So cool! The doctor said all looks good so far and I am measuring 8w 2 days. The heartbeat was 160. Such an amazing experience.. I go back in 4 weeks so FXed everything stays good because I am already so in love with the little kidney bean. We are team yellow as well so we will not be finding out which is going to be hard!!

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Hayaddie

Helllllllo ladies! I feel like I have been on BnB vacation! Im so glad eveyone is doing sooooo good! Yay for Laura and team pink! Jaime, the hb accuracy was WAY wrong on my bean... so I am still guessing girl for you!

I LOVE the Moses basket! I totally want one but they arent as common on this side of the pond! lol


----------



## jrowenj

Bev- u better rest!

Jf- soooo excited for you!! Congrats!!

Haley- I really started out wanting a boy and now I reallywant a girl!! Other side of th pond hahaha!!


----------



## Bride2b

Jaime your a lemon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JF I bet it was great to see little kidney bean and its heartbeat! 4 weeks isnt long to see it again!

Hey Haley, your a banana!!!!!!!!!

I think I'm a raspberry today!!!!

I am going to see if I get a letter from the midwife today...last time my booking in appointment was at 9 weeks, and had the appointment letter at least 10 days before. I'm starting to get a bit annoyed that I havent had any contact yet! 
If the letter doesnt come today I am going to phone the consultant and ask for an appointment. He did say when I saw him in January that if I needed to go and see him to discuss anything it would be fine to make an appointment. So I've just got to get through his secretary! I have been reading some of the research into Pprom I did and it says about having a transvaginal US at 9 weeks for a base measurement - so I will take all the info I have along & try and get a scan earlier than 12 weeks, as I am 99.9% sure it was my cervix that gave way last time, and I am not prepared to take any risks this time, given that I had a major warning last time that being pregnant may not be a breeze for me. So thats where I am today - I'm going to get assertive and see what happens!


----------



## Bride2b

Its lucky I am off work as the midwife just arrived at my door!! I was going to chase up the fact I had not heard anything today. She said she sent me a letter on 8th June. She is coming back next Fri to collect all my forms. I told her I am getting anxious we are getting married in 4 weeks then going away after, which means if I dont get a scan before we are married then I'll be almost 14 weeks before I get one - which isnt any good as they are supposed to be measuring my cervix. She said she'll put an urgent request in explaining the circumstances! Phew feel totally relieved that I've seen someone - even though it was for 5 minutes just to give me forms, but I feel the process is now starting!


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma - that's great she showed up today!!!! I have a question. If your cervix was the problem last time, what do they do to strengthen it?? I hope they get you a scan before your damn wedding!

I can't believe I am a lemon!!!!!


----------



## jf1414

Awesome stuff Gemma!! 

Jamie your pregnancy is FLYINGG by I feel like!!


----------



## jf1414

P.S. Pregnancy dreams are CRAZY and scary!!!


----------



## jrowenj

yes, JF! I feel like its flying by! 

So, I have a confession... I got overwhelmed last night and cried a bit... My husband and I had a great night out and on the way home I started crying because I realized that in less than 6 months, I will never be alone with him ever again. Don't get me wrong... I am sooooo ready and excited for my first baby but it just made me a little sad that our relationship is going to change and it will never be just the two of us... at least not for another like 20 years! I guess I don't want to share him!


----------



## jf1414

Awwww thats totally normal to have those feelings! I totally hear ya.. I said that to my hubby last night too like we need to soak up all the time we have of being a family of just 2. Alot of people say they cant even remember what it was like to just be with their hubbys after they have kids. 

Although how excited are you to see your hubs with the babe! It will just melt my lil heart lol


----------



## jrowenj

Yesss i cant wait. My husband had never been round babies so im so excited. Hes the biggest mush too so im gonna love it!


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime that is totally normal, but let me give you a piece of advice, after baby is born, ALWAYS do date night at least once a month! It will help with the change of things, as the change will seem crazy sometimes :) 
I can't believe how far you are either, you will know the gender soon!!!

Bride, can't wait til you get your scan! Will they have to do a cervical cerclage? 

JF so happy about your little bean :) Looks great!


----------



## jrowenj

Emily, luckily we have tons of fam nearby so we will def have to do date nights!


----------



## Bride2b

Jaime I think the feeling is very normal, it freaked me out last time that we were going to lose our 'freedom' and its never going to be the same again - that we will always have to worry about and consider the kids. Then I felt guilty when we lost him. But again I have had feelings of this is it, never will we be the same again. I think its totally normal. Yes date nights sound like they are a must!!!!!

Well the doctors dont think it was my cervix - but I do, I had contractions leading up to Pprom so my guess is it was my cervix that gave way. I just have to convince them to closely monitor every 2 weeks at least after the 12 weeks scan (if I can get a base line reading before - then even better) If it does look like my cervix is funnelling then than can place a cerclage (a stitch) to keep it closed. I cant see why if I feel so strongly why they wouldnt monitor it. Because they didnt see me until after my waters broke they cant say if it was or wasnt. So my argument is that it could be and I'm not risking it again!


----------



## mammaspath

Hi girls! Back from Vegas.........its a wonder how everytime i leave that place i loathe it......but i cant wait to get there.

just catching up here!

nice pic jf!!!! how awesome

im using doppler daily........and baby is much easier to find and has moved over and up.......how wierd.......can't wait to feel movements!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Amy your an olive!!!!!!!! almost 10 weeks!!!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yay Olive is so exciting, that went quick Amy! Hope you had fun in Vegas xx


----------



## jrowenj

Damn, Amy! An olive already?!

Glad your doppler is working well!


----------



## Hayaddie

So I read on Facebook that K-mary had a misprint in their add for Huggies diapers in a BOX for $5.99 and Rey are honoring it til tomorrow!! Find an ad and stock up!!! :)


----------



## mammaspath

Hayaddie said:


> So I read on Facebook that K-mary had a misprint in their add for Huggies diapers in a BOX for $5.99 and Rey are honoring it til tomorrow!! Find an ad and stock up!!! :)

OMG im all over this!


----------



## jrowenj

OK, i was just about to ask what the hell K-Mary is and we don't have that in new jersey! hahahahahaha!


----------



## jrowenj

how do you get the ad?!


----------



## Hayaddie

Bahahaha K-Mart!


----------



## mammaspath

i cant find the ad anywhere!!! help!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Girls on my Facebook say that one time they check the Internet ad it's gone and 5 minutes later it's back on there.. Our Wal marts here are honoring the price match!


----------



## jf1414

Ok I am freaking out because Hubby and I ended up telling a butt load of people about our news. Do you think its way too early to tell people?? Or whatever will be will be


----------



## caggimedicine

Sorry, but what does smep mean?


----------



## shellideaks

It's 'Sperm meets egg plan' it's the method we were all using (or aiming to use lol) to get pregnant :)

Also, happy birthday Jess! Hope you're having a fab day :D


----------



## jrowenj

Don't worry jf!!


----------



## Bride2b

JF what will be will be, it wont make a difference to the outcome. If the worst was to happen at least you would have a support network. People are also more likely to look after you too if they know you are preggers! So if it felt right to tell people then embrace it - its so much easier when people know as you dont feel like you are sneaking around.

I think I would have told parents and siblings (and best friend) if I wasnt getting married, as we want it to be a surprise if everything is on the wedding day.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Are you announcing it at the wedding bride? Exciting!!

Don't worry jf, exactly as bride said what will be will be and it must have felt right, enjoy!! I told close family at 9 weeks, rest of family & friends at 12 weeks and work at 14 weeks 

X


----------



## BeverleyLN

JF we told our parents at 6 weeks don't worry all we be fine!


----------



## jf1414

Thanks Ladies. Yeah we told close family and friends around 6 weeks, then yesterday ended up telling alot of extended family and friends! Oh well, like you said whatever will be will be. xoxo


----------



## Bride2b

Yep Mrs W, Andy is going to announce it in his speech! Eeeeek! I just want this to be perfect and for it all to be going well so we can - that way everyone we want to know about it will be there with us!
I'm excited but getting nervous! So glad its down to Andy to actually say it!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

JF I think your an olive tomorrow!!!


----------



## caggimedicine

shellideaks said:


> It's 'Sperm meets egg plan' it's the method we were all using (or aiming to use lol) to get pregnant :)

Thought that was the only way to get pregnant lol?!


----------



## threemakefive

hahaha cag that is true but this is like an actual method of what days you should BD and when lol 
Bride that will be the best suprise ever...
JF I hear ya on the worrying but it wont make a difference ya know, as some tell instantly and some dont tell til far along!

Well, update on me...still a bit naseous here and there, sore bbs still, and I know its a bit soon but I made my first baby purchase--an old friend had a baby swing for sale, it was the exact kind I wanted and she wanted about 1/4 of the new price for it!!!! Couldn't pass up that deal but kinda makes me nervous buying stuff lol


----------



## Bride2b

Yay for first baby purchase!!!! Thats great! I think if you are positive then things will go fine. If you start planning and prepping for bubbas arrival it makes it more likely to happen!

I havent brought anything yet, but I dont think I will be so reserved this time, as ultimately I will have a baby at some point in my life if this doesnt work out, so why not get some bits I like? I dont mean that to be negative, I mean it like I just said about. I am not going to be too cautious this time, I want to look at stuff and think I am buying it because its gonna happen! 

I probably wont buy much until I know the gender as I get really annoyed with all the yellow/cream gender neutral stuff! Thats great if you are staying team yellow, but I fully intend to know the gender and dress it accordingly!

Getting excited / scared about my scan on Thursday - never expected to get an early scan, just hoping all is ok! Then have the midwife on Friday for booking in, after that I know my next scan will be in about 3 weeks time (if everything is ok)! I just want to get this show on the road!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Bride2b said:


> Yay for first baby purchase!!!! Thats great! I think if you are positive then things will go fine. If you start planning and prepping for bubbas arrival it makes it more likely to happen!
> 
> I havent brought anything yet, but I dont think I will be so reserved this time, as ultimately I will have a baby at some point in my life if this doesnt work out, so why not get some bits I like? I dont mean that to be negative, I mean it like I just said about. I am not going to be too cautious this time, I want to look at stuff and think I am buying it because its gonna happen!
> 
> I probably wont buy much until I know the gender as I get really annoyed with all the yellow/cream gender neutral stuff! Thats great if you are staying team yellow, but I fully intend to know the gender and dress it accordingly!
> 
> Getting excited / scared about my scan on Thursday - never expected to get an early scan, just hoping all is ok! Then have the midwife on Friday for booking in, after that I know my next scan will be in about 3 weeks time (if everything is ok)! I just want to get this show on the road!!!

I am sure all will go fine :) Can't wait til your scan!!!!

Thanks!!! Yeah i kinda think the same that all will go well so I might as well buy lol I plan on my other stuff being gender specific but for my swing(no one will see lol) I always bought a gender neutral one, this one is brown and green :) with little baby animals! :) and it swings side to side or front to back which is my favorite kind!! It looks so comfy lol

I think you should buy exactly what you want, I just know all will go wel and you will be glad you bought it all when you did instead of waiting to late to get what you want!! :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh bride how lovely, I love the idea of your hubby announcing it in his speech, I bet there will be a few tears in the room as weddings & speeches are so emotional anyway and this is the ultimate icing on the cake!!

I didn't want to buy things before 20 weeks but ended up seeing a few bargains I'd have been silly not to go for. I can see why people want to be cautious but it's important to embrace and enjoy your pregnancy too so you should go for it when you want to.

Hope you are all feeling ok. Xx


----------



## Bride2b

Any signs of movement mrs w?
x


----------



## Hayaddie

Awwww Bride that is going to be soooo exciting!! 

Is anyone going to breastfeed?? I feel like I'm at a baby plateau. My weeks are going super slow lol


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie said:


> Awwww Bride that is going to be soooo exciting!!
> 
> Is anyone going to breastfeed?? I feel like I'm at a baby plateau. My weeks are going super slow lol

I really want to. I didn't with my first two bc I was blood pressure Meds and didn't like the thought of continued exposure to it....I really want to try this time since I'm not on them now and OH is sure it will make baby super smart lol (although my bottle feds are well above avg for their age, I think he thinks it will make it a genius hahahha)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Bride2b said:


> Any signs of movement mrs w?
> x

No nothing yet, only a few days till due date so guess baby may be late! 

I'm planning to breastfeed if all goes well!

Thanks for letting me gate crash your thread girls, if you don't mind I kinda like popping in as you are all so lovely and it's a really friendly place!

Will let you know of any news baby wise.

Xx


----------



## jrowenj

Hi! I've missed a lot today! I was at the beach alllll day. I then fell asleep at like 8pm and now its 4am and I'm wide awake. I have to be up at 7 for work. I'm gonna dieee!!

Gemma- announcing the baby at your wedding is sooooo sweet. I can't wait to hear how wonderful that day went. 

Emily - good deal on the swing! I've been dying to buy something but haven't found much great deals!

Haley- I'm gonna attempt the breastfeeding. I heard it a lot of work though : (

Mrd w - wetotally don't mind u poopin in!!

Ughhh I am in a pregnancy lull also, haley. I need this gender scan to hurry up and arrive already!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Gemma there isn't going to be a dry eye in the whole place!

Mrs w feel free to stick around I'm excited to know when bubba is gonna arrive!!! 

Hayley I feel like I haven't gotten any further along at all! 14 weeks left and they are draaaaging!

Jaime lucky girl getting to crash out on the beach all day its been the wettest june on record here in england! July looks no better and its really getting me down :( I'm a summer girl and I want my summer!!!!

Afm no change gained 11 pounds so far so think I'm doing OK have a very active girl and a mountain of ironing so better crack on!


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Gemma there isn't going to be a dry eye in the whole place!
> 
> Mrs w feel free to stick around I'm excited to know when bubba is gonna arrive!!!
> 
> Hayley I feel like I haven't gotten any further along at all! 14 weeks left and they are draaaaging!
> 
> Jaime lucky girl getting to crash out on the beach all day its been the wettest june on record here in england! July looks no better and its really getting me down :( I'm a summer girl and I want my summer!!!!
> 
> Afm no change gained 11 pounds so far so think I'm doing OK have a very active girl and a mountain of ironing so better crack on!

omg... only 14 more weeks?!?!?!?

I forget if you picked any names out???

I am a summer girl too! We live 5 minutes from the beach :thumbup:

I hate the winter. I hear we are supposed to have a TON of snow this winter and my baby is due during the snowy season! That will be stressful driving to the hospital if there is a ton of snow! Good thing the hospital is only about 5 miles awaY!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks girls


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh I hadnt finished that post - baby brain!! Meant to say thanks girls :happydance:

I love summer too - its horrible in UK isnt it Bev, rubbish today. Wanted to go for a long walk and try and get baby moving but no such luck I dont want to get soaked.

Becky
x


----------



## Bride2b

I intend to breast feed, but am fearful I wont be any good at it! Hopefully if I go to some workshops etc I might be ok!

Yep agree that this summer is crappy! I too LOVE the summer - I just wish it would start acting like summer here! Its just getting ridiculous with how much rain we have been getting!!!

Mrs W cant wait to hear of some news!

Yeah Bev 14 weeks left??? Holy moly!!! I think when it gets to 10 weeks it will fly by!


----------



## shellideaks

Looks like I'm the odd one out, I hate Summer lol. I would always rather be too cold than too hot (I think it's easier to warm up than to cool down :p).

When I was pregnant with Max, the Summer was hell. August was so hot and I was 37 weeks pregnant. Glad I won't be that far along this time. 

I can't wait for the babies to start coming, seeing the pictures of the little cuties :D


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!!!!

been so busy with two jobs right now......ugh i can't wait to just have one!!!!

mrs w - can't wait to see the little one!!


----------



## threemakefive

Mrs w we are glad to have ya...

Omg girls I hate summer lol we had towns in our state last week who had the hottest temps in the world for that day! It's Been crazy hot and humid hard to breathe out...send us the rain bride ...we need it!!! We can't even do fireworks for fourth of July bc its so dry it would start fires!!! Jaime I hope we get snow this winter we didn't get any last year!!! I love fall its my favorite and the fishing is great then :)


----------



## jrowenj

Ihopefor snow2! We didnt have any last year eitherand i was upset bc it was our first winter in our new house


----------



## mammaspath

THREE!!!! you are a lime today! wahoo!


----------



## threemakefive

I didn't even notice amy!!! Lol Woohoo...just wish a few more weeks would pass...I want to know if boy or girl so I can stop calling baby it lol but oh and I spoke of names he wants to use Fawkes weather it be a boy or a girl...now I am all for boy names Ib girls like I said before but that one might be a bit much lol. I hope its a boy bc I don't think u can change his.mind lol...u knew is regret telling him he could pick the first name hahah

All u who know the sex do you all have names picked?


----------



## jrowenj

ughhh i can't wait to find out the sex... this is taking FORRREEEEVVVEEERRRR


----------



## Hayaddie

I cannot believe how fast everyone's tickers are going! Jaime you are in the 2nd tri now! Holy cow!

And I feel ya on Summer... I love summer but not when it's SO hot out you can't even enjoy it! It's so humid here that as soon as you walk out the door you are drenched in sticky sweat. Gross.


----------



## jf1414

Bride2b said:


> JF I think your an olive tomorrow!!!

Yay an olive!! Everyones tickers really do look like they are moving so fast! I posted in the other thread but I had a dream last night that the doctors told me I was going to miscarry! I am so freaked out! I am trying not to worry but my dreams have been so vivid! Cannot wait till my next appt on the 25th! 

Jamie i cannot believe you are in the 2nd Tri!!!! So awesome

Hope everyone is feeling fab and staying cool in the summer heat!


----------



## mammaspath

omg jf!!! - that dream sounds scary!!!! dont ever do that again!!!

we are all just moving right along.......it's crazy we will all be in the second trimester soon! 

10 weeks for me today........and i feel like im huge already......ms is still kicking my butt:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

i just want it over!


----------



## shellideaks

V-Day today for me :happydance:


----------



## Bride2b

I am still the furthest behind you all! I want to get at least 12 weeks to get rid of this horrible nausea! I am just miserable all the time - think my OH is getting sick of me which isnt good as we are supposed to be getting married in 3 weeks. He just keeps telling me I am miserable! Which makes me angry!!! Yes I am miserable as I feel so bloody rough! I have been to the doctors to get something for it but she wont give me anything yet! I've also had a mega bad cold on top & he still hasnt even taken the initiative to cook the dinner once or do anything to help me - no wonder i am miserable!!!!!

Sorry rant over!

2 days until my scan!!!!!! terrified!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Yes Shelli I just saw your ticker and thought 'Happy V day!!!!' thats great news xxxxx


----------



## shellideaks

Thanks! 

Aw sorry you're feeling so bad, it's a shame the doctor won't give you anything for it. OH should totally be looking after you, not telling you that you're miserable. If that were my OH I'd tell him that maybe if he made more of an effort, I wouldn't feel so miserable lol. Make him feel guilty :p


----------



## threemakefive

You should ask your dr for some meds to help with naseousness bride...

Amy youre a prune!! woohoooo!!!

JF sure its just from your worry not a sign of bad things!!!

My MS has been very managable today And I am so glad.... so glad to be close to 12 weeks and on to second tri...I think on this site it says not til like 13 weeks but here they say 12 week :)
Hope all is well with everyone~


----------



## mammaspath

happy vday shelli!!!! wahoo!!!!

im a prune!!!! yay!

oh three so jealous i wanna be over this ms........like superbad!!!!

gemma - i honestly would just start eating out everday! screw it!


----------



## Bride2b

Well OH came home last night feeling unwell - he thinks he has gastro, but to be honest I dont think he has!!!! Is going round his work, he has a bit of a tummy ache but not what I thought gastro was. Anyway hes been moaning and groaning as if he is the only one in this household to feel unwell. I said "welcome to my world" try living with that for the last 3 weeks 24/7 and having a cold on top and having to cook every night and clean the kitchen and do the washing up with no help! i think he got it as I went to the gym and I came home and all the mess and dirty plates/cups he had left in the kitchen the night before had been cleared up! I actually almost fainted! He is a total lazy arse - and always says "you should tell me" I always say I shouldnt have to tell him he should just realise that he needs to clear up after himself or do stuff once in a while.

Anyway I think he gets the point now!!

I get to go back to the doctors in a week for nausea medication - she wanted to see if I could go without it for as long as possible, but said she'd give me something if in 2 weeks I was still suffering so I could at least function to do my wedding prep and to get married!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Gemma your doc should give you something to help with ms on your wedding day but I hope it subsides soon 

Shelli Happy V Day!!!!! It feels great to pass that milestone!

Jaime now I really am jealous! Snowy winters and hot summers! All we get here is rain rain rain! You know the funny thing is they announced a hosepipe ban about a month and a half ago and it hasn't stopped raining since! I swear mention anything to do with water here and it will rain non stop

Girls everyone is progressing so lovely! I'm excited that I have 13 1/2 weeks left but wish it would go a little quicker I want my princess here! Think we're naming her Sofia but we're gonna wait until she's here first


----------



## jrowenj

Bev - I love the name Sofia. I wanted that name, but my husband's cousin had a baby recently and named her sofia... booo!

Gemma - glad your fiance got the point! hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Happy V Day Shelli! That is so great! Seems like just last week you were getting your BFP! Lol

Bev, Sofia is such a cute name! My hub and I cannot pick a name if our lives depended on it! Boy names are tooooo hard!! Lol

Gemma, it's almost wedding time!! Can you please record your announcement so we can all watch it too?? Lol!!


----------



## jrowenj

I had a dream last night that i was holding and feeding baby and it was a BOY! Does this mean I am having a boy?!?!

Happy Vday, shelli!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh I dreamt I was having a boy early on and thinks that's why I still feel sure I am! We've stayed team yellow but ever since then I'm convinced it's a boy. I'm due tomorrow so hopefully we'll know soon!!

Happy v day shelli, great milestone to get to! 

Gemma I'm glad ur oh got the message in the end. You really need his support at the moment and pregnancy is hard, especially when you feel so ill. I so hope you feel well on the big day - how long now? 

Oh bev the name Sofia is gorgeous. Jaime could you have something similar like Sophie or is it too close?


----------



## threemakefive

Funny thing is girls I just read the most accurate way to know the sex (without sono etc)isn't wives tales but instead dreams of the mother, 30% more accurate than the avg wives tale....so maybe you are having boys :)

Haley not using tucker anymore?

Hmmm...my ticker isn't right anymore lol it lost a day or two...better check it lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh really!! That's interesting, we'll find out soon when my baby comes and jaime has scan xx


----------



## mammaspath

jamie im still voting girl.......

mrs w - i hope baby comes tomarrow.....i never made it to my due date.....2 weeks early is what i usually do......my third was exactly 3 weeks early and was my biggest baby of them all

happy 4th everyone!


----------



## shellideaks

Jaime I had a few dreams that I was having a boy, even after I found out it's a girl. I got told that you dream the opposite by a friend of mine!


----------



## jrowenj

Ughh my mind changes every damn day!


----------



## Hayaddie

I'm still Team Miss Piggy!


----------



## mammaspath

Hayaddie said:


> I'm still Team Miss Piggy!

me too!


----------



## mammaspath

i woke up at 10am and took a nap at one to 4..........sheesh this baby is making me so tired!

and i could go back to sleep.......hope i make it to the fireworks show!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hope you US ladies had a lovely 4th of July!


----------



## jrowenj

I'm team miss piggy today!

Amy- hope you gain ur energy back soon

Gemma - ughhh I hope ur sickness subsides soon!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

My ticker's gone up a box!!!! Only 2 left!


----------



## Pattypea

Hi Ladies,

I haven't posted much lately but have been lurking.

I have my first scan next Wed and I am both excited and nervous! 

Sickness is still here. Some days worse than others. I've been super tired. Can't wait to start feeling human again and get some energy back!

I'm a prune! xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

What's team miss piggy?! Xx


----------



## mammaspath

Mrs W 11 said:


> What's team miss piggy?! Xx

well its a funny story about jrowe.......she freaked out because she saw something in the potty before she flushed which she said resembled a piece of ham.......it was hilarious she was freaked out about it all day.......so i took the liberty of picking a nickename for the baby! hahahaha


----------



## jrowenj

Hahahahahahahaaajaahaha ham!

Going to look at a venue for my baby shower!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

saweet jaime!

mrs w - isn't it time for baby today!!!! i hope your in labor!!!

um.......i broke down and had a caffeinated coffee........wow the energy.....should i have not done that?


----------



## jf1414

I am soooooooOoooOOoooo TIRED!!! I am falling asleep at my desk!!! Maternity leave should start as soon as you get pregnant!!


----------



## mammaspath

jf1414 said:


> I am soooooooOoooOOoooo TIRED!!! I am falling asleep at my desk!!! Maternity leave should start as soon as you get pregnant!!

i agree......or at least a leave of absence for the 12 week hangover!!!! i totally fell asleep on tuesday!


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> Hahahahahahahaaajaahaha ham!
> 
> Going to look at a venue for my baby shower!!!!

i think i saw a piece of ham in the toilet........omfg!!! ham.....lett.......still i laugh about this!

and everyone's suggestions..............hilarious!!!


----------



## mammaspath

im an ugly prune.......it's making me nauseous

what's my next fruit???????


----------



## jrowenj

Amy, a cup of coffee once a day uis ok. I bought a brand that has half caff half decaff. U should get it!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ham ha ha ha!! That's put me off my usual lunch!!

Yeh due date today sooo fed up as I have no patience. Midwife came to do a sweep but couldn't - the doors are tightly closed lol!! 

One cup of coffee will be fine, sounds like you need it, hope the tiredness stage passes soon.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ps isn't lime after prune? I loved being the shiny lime after the prune stage!! X


----------



## Hayaddie

Mrs. W I think we need a belly pic! :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

It's big!! Will see what I can do tomorrow!! X


----------



## jf1414

I agree they need to think of something a little more glamorous than a prune. Although I cant wait to be a prune! I hate how long they make you wait in between scans! Would be nice to have some reassurance that everything is going good. 

My sister just found out she is expecting her 3rd and we are only a month apart. Going to be so fun to have my sister to be pregnant with.

Today is my Mamas birthday I wish she was here to celebrate with us :angel:


----------



## mammaspath

i did the baking soda trick today.........it didn't fizz a bit!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Does that make it a boy or girl?? I cant remember! I am thinking Team Blue for you! :)


----------



## mammaspath

no fizz means a girl.........im voting girl


----------



## jrowenj

Team pink!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls.... How is everyone? Mrs W any signs of baby yet?


----------



## shellideaks

Hi Bev. Congrats on third tri, can't believe you're there already!

I'm doing okay, been signed off sick for a week due to some issues I'm having with my heart. Gotta rest and see if it eases. Bubs is doing great though so can't complain too much :)

Hope everyone else is good! x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey, no signs of baby still! Just out on a brisk walk in the vague hope it might start something off!!

Oh shelli i hope you are ok? Glad baby is ok, make sure you get loads of rest. 

Bev - third tri!! Whoop the final leg of the journey! 

X


----------



## shellideaks

Crazy to think that in the next 2 weeks you'll definitely have your baby Mrs W :D

Yeah I'm okay, just fed up with it really. It's stopping me from sleeping so I'm constantly exhausted and ratty (worse than usual lol). Had blood tests done this morning though so hopefully that will shed some light on things.


----------



## jrowenj

Bev - your baby is gonna be here before you know it!

Shelli - hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Mrs W - walk walk walk! I wanna see this baby!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Thanks girls! Can't believe it 3rd tri!!!! 

Shelli make sure and rest up and I hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

Mrs W heard walks are good to get the ball rolling cmon baby!!!


----------



## mammaspath

Hi everyone!!!!

Third tri bev - jealous!!!!!!!

shelli - get better and enjoy your week off!!!

jrowe - feeling baby yet???

afm - i was so exhausted this weekend.......it was so damn hot here. I tried pulling weeds in my yard and got so over heated made me sick for the rest of the day and i took 4 hour nap......it was awful......and a waste of a weekend.

i still am listening to baby every morning and night.........it took me 15 mins to find baby today......freaked me out......and baby is still so low......is that normal??? i just don't know when ill get over this fear!!

u/s next week.......im nervous!!! I DON'T wanna go!!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> Hi everyone!!!!
> 
> Third tri bev - jealous!!!!!!!
> 
> shelli - get better and enjoy your week off!!!
> 
> jrowe - feeling baby yet???
> 
> afm - i was so exhausted this weekend.......it was so damn hot here. I tried pulling weeds in my yard and got so over heated made me sick for the rest of the day and i took 4 hour nap......it was awful......and a waste of a weekend.
> 
> i still am listening to baby every morning and night.........it took me 15 mins to find baby today......freaked me out......and baby is still so low......is that normal??? i just don't know when ill get over this fear!!
> 
> u/s next week.......im nervous!!! I DON'T wanna go!!

I feel little flutters here and there which i think is the baby!

Before 12 weeks, it would always take me between 5 and 15 mins to find baby.,, also, peanut was really low until about 12-13 weeks. Now, it's right under my belly button! your bean should be moving up in 2 weeks


----------



## jf1414

Amy I feel your pain, just got back from a mini vaca to Manhattan and all the walking around in the heat gave me migranes and made me feel sick, I did however manage to still have an awesome time! Im counting down the days till my 12 week U/S also! So excited/nervous... 15 days! 

3rd Tri Bev Woop woop!

Feel better Shelli! Get lots of rest!

Jamie thats awesommmmmee that you can feel the baby a little bit! SO exciting. On another completely crazy and random note, you were in my dream last night LOL!! I was reading the thread last night before bed so that must be why, but you came over to help me decorate my house?? I dont really know what you look like but in my dream you were jamie from BnB LOL! Preggy dreams are wacky!

Anyways hope everyone else is feeling fab and good luck to Mrs W hope you have your baby very soon!


----------



## jrowenj

jf1414 said:


> Amy I feel your pain, just got back from a mini vaca to Manhattan and all the walking around in the heat gave me migranes and made me feel sick, I did however manage to still have an awesome time! Im counting down the days till my 12 week U/S also! So excited/nervous... 15 days!
> 
> 3rd Tri Bev Woop woop!
> 
> Feel better Shelli! Get lots of rest!
> 
> Jamie thats awesommmmmee that you can feel the baby a little bit! SO exciting. On another completely crazy and random note, you were in my dream last night LOL!! I was reading the thread last night before bed so that must be why, but you came over to help me decorate my house?? I dont really know what you look like but in my dream you were jamie from BnB LOL! Preggy dreams are wacky!
> 
> Anyways hope everyone else is feeling fab and good luck to Mrs W hope you have your baby very soon!

HAHAHAHA! THats awesome!!!!!!! 

Ahhhh can't wait til your scan!!!!!!

Emily - you better post some scan pics later today!


----------



## jrowenj

So, i just had a sneezing attack and I swear I felt the baby kicking me after I sneezed!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies, walking doesnt seem to be doing anything unfortunately!!


----------



## jrowenj

how bout some sexy time with the hubby??? I heard that works... but who the hell wants to have sex at this moment?!


----------



## Mrs W 11

jrowenj said:


> how bout some sexy time with the hubby??? I heard that works... but who the hell wants to have sex at this moment?!

Ha ha, yep tried this a few times!! I am dedicated if nothing else! Hasnt worked yet x


----------



## threemakefive

As you requested jaime lol ...... Scan went great :) Baby was moving a ton, sonographer had to poke at baby to get measurements, arms were moving feet kicking...soooo active...heartrate 170 Looks perfect to me :) Here are two pics I took of the pic the gave me..kinda blurry as it was with my phone lol I tried looking for a nub but the only thing I saw was too low to be the nub lol the squigly line by the face is baby hand kept waving to me :)
 



Attached Files:







4-629D003E-210559-800.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 8









4-EEE35FFF-231418-800.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## threemakefive

Mrs W 11 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> how bout some sexy time with the hubby??? I heard that works... but who the hell wants to have sex at this moment?!
> 
> Ha ha, yep tried this a few times!! I am dedicated if nothing else! Hasnt worked yet xClick to expand...

Nipple stimulation helped my sister lol and she jumped on a trampoline with one of them I wouldnt recommend that tho hahahahah


----------



## jrowenj

Love the pics, Emily!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see my peanut! Only time I get to see it was when it looked like a bean!


----------



## mammaspath

oh emily the pics are amazing!!!!
my scan is next week! im nervous....again!


----------



## threemakefive

Thanks guys :) I was a bit nervous too :) Jaime my dr office does it at 12 weeks for nuchal test and what not...then again at 18-20 weeks :) Im gunna try to schedule on my bday that will be 18 weeks so we can find out the sex....anyone doing anything special for the sex reveal? my friend is doing the person who plans the baby shower will know and put that color inside the cake to tell everyone wether boy or girl...i was thinking about them putting it in an envelope and letting my daughter read it to us :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

Awwww sono pic is so cute three!!! We're hoping to get a 4D scan in soon but think we'll miss the boat TBH sooo much going on!!

Making a start on washing princesses clothes today!!

Mrs W have you thought about castor oil? My mum swears by it but only if you're over which are soooooo.... I don't wanna tempt you cause it can be upsetting if it doesn't work and it is extremely difficult to find


----------



## Hayaddie

Emily your pics are great!

And Mrs W be careful with the castor oil! It will either work or give you major diarrhea!! Lol


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hayaddie said:


> Emily your pics are great!
> 
> And Mrs W be careful with the castor oil! It will either work or give you major diarrhea!! Lol

Yeah that's the problem... My mum gave it to my aunt and she had major runs and her stomach was cramping her husband was calling my mum every name under the sun by low and behold 2 hours later she had her little girl in her arms and felt great....

Personally I would only use it if I was like 7 or more days over and the hospital had no immedient plans to induce me.


----------



## mammaspath

i tried castor oil...............it works


----------



## Mrs W 11

Gorgeous scan pics 3make5!! Cant wait to see yours too Amy, have you had any luck with your doppler? My DH can hear babies heartbeat by putting his ear to the bump now, so cool!!

No caster oil is the one thing I have heard very mixed reviews about. I am scared that it wouldnt work and I would just be really ill. No idea where I would even buy it?

I have tried nipple stimulation but even that makes me nervous as I have read it can bring on very very sudden strong contractions that can slow fetal heartbeat. Ovbiously I really want to bring on labour but am nervous about upsetting a happy baby for no good reason. But yeh nipple stimulation doesnt seem to do much except give me period type pain that goes as soon as I stop.

I lost my plug or at least some of it last night after dtd and inserting epo so I hope that means my cervix is at least favourable this time for fridays sweep.

If it comes soon I just know it will be friday 13th!! Beyond caring though, just want my baby!! 

Sorry to hijack your thread - thanks for all the tips girls. I'll keep you posted!!

How are you all feeling?


----------



## jf1414

Awesome pics three!!! Love it

Amy when is your appointment??

Mrs W FXed for you to have your lil babe soon!

I am officially the fattest 10 week pregnant person in america. A woman just came up to me at work and asked when I was due!!! I mean I am really bloated but still isnt it kinda early to be showing??


----------



## threemakefive

jf1414 said:


> Awesome pics three!!! Love it
> 
> Amy when is your appointment??
> 
> Mrs W FXed for you to have your lil babe soon!
> 
> I am officially the fattest 10 week pregnant person in america. A woman just came up to me at work and asked when I was due!!! I mean I am really bloated but still isnt it kinda early to be showing??

We need a bump pic of this huge bump hahah


----------



## threemakefive

Mrs w are u seeing a midwife or Dr...how long over will they let u go?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Midwife. Usually up to 12-14 days over. Seeing midwife Friday and she'll book an induction date that day for me. Really hoping it won't come to that! X


----------



## mammaspath

mrs w - has anyone else had their babies on the july thread??


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hope baby arrives before a induction does Mrs W


----------



## Mrs W 11

Aww thanks bev, fingers & toes crossed!! 

Amy yes everyone except me and nic on the summer sugar babies thread has had thier babies now! X


----------



## Hayaddie

Where is everyone!?? I miss my BnB friends! :)


----------



## mammaspath

oh im here..........just been busy.

flood in my basement so Ive been dealing with the insurance claim.......have to say they have been very amazing......out demo-ing right now!!! :)


----------



## threemakefive

Mrs w please tell me u have finally popped lol ur sooo overdue!!

How is everyone? 

Afm I'm good still have had time to redo my ticker but finally into second tri according to US standards...I'm officially 13 w 2 days :) finally had two straight days with no naseaousness..yay and feeling a bit more energy coming on..double yay...Dr appt tomorrow should get to schedule gender scan this timeas he will let me do it abt 18 weeks or so :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Nope!!! 11 days over tomorrow (Monday) there are no words to describe how fed up I am and no signs of baby coming soon either!! Poor dh is being amazing as I swing between being normal to breaking down in frustrated tears to getting cross!!

Congrats on 2nd tri and big yay to the nausea giving you a break I hope it stays away!!

Amy I hope your basement got sorted what a nightmare for you. 

Hope all you other ladies are ok?

I'm being induced Wednesday night so will have an update for you at some point this week I hope!!

Xx


----------



## Hayaddie

Oh Mrs W!! Hurry up Wednesday and get here!!


----------



## jrowenj

Yeahhhhh mrs w!

Happy v day, haley!


----------



## shellideaks

Only 2 more days to go Mrs W, how exciting!

Haley congrats of V-Day! :D

I'm in to double digits today, 99 to go :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

YEAAAA, Shelli!!! Have you been feeling better?


----------



## shellideaks

I'm feeling okay, still having issues with my heart but it's more annoying than anything to be concerned about so I'm just trying to accept it for the next 16 weeks and hopefully it'll sod off once I'm not pregnant any more.

Back to work on Thursday which I'm dreading but I counted it out and I'll only actually have 18 working days left. I can't wait haha.

How're you?


----------



## jrowenj

wow... only 18 work days left! WOohoooo!!!!!

I am feeling great. I don't even feel preggo. Its kinda weird, but I am NOT complaining! The only thing that is bothering me is my back. I pulled my back out like 10 years ago and it's acting up now that I am pregnant. 

I have a routine appt in one week and thats the day they will schedule my scan! I hope I get the scan within the next 10-14 days!!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Where have my posts gone grrrrr!!!! Stupid blackberry

Happy V Day Hayley!!!

Amy sorry bout the agro with the flooding but hey very good that its getting sorted smoothly

Mrs W I feel for you.... Fingers crossed that baby makes it appereance soon!!!! Cmon our little SMEP bubba!!!!!

Shelli 18 days of work left! Excellent have a happy and relaxing maternity leave

28 week midwife app today and everything is great she said egnancy is going extremely smoothly and very impressed that my BP has been perfect and exactly the same at every app 105/65 but again she couldn't get my bloods so it was off down to the hospital princesses HB was greatand she thinks she is head down


----------



## shellideaks

Yep, looking forward to finishing now. I find it really draining being there :(

Ah that sucks about your back Jaime, maybe look at getting a pregnancy support belt once you get bigger? Otherwise it'll only get worse. I pulled my sciatica nerve in early pregnancy and the doctor said to be careful later on cos it's probably gonna be a problem area. Support belt really helps and relieves the pressure :)

Awesome news about getting booked in for your scan soon, I can't wait to find out what you're having!

Bev I'm glad everything is going smoothly for you. Can't believe your BP has been the same for every appointment, mine fluctuates loads lol.


----------



## threemakefive

So glad to hear all the good news from everyone.

Bev and Shelli so far along now!!! Bev glad all is smooth....Shelli do uh mind me asking what is going on with these heart issues? Have u had them before?

Had my appt today at first he couldn't find hb Ib doppler I told him he was too low as I knew baby was higher I can feel flutters....he said ok well ill try higher rather than lower like I'm thinking..he felt and said oh ya I bet ur right I feel something here...boom 161 just under my belly button...I was shocked baby was so high but I guess just bc ive been pregnant uterus moves up quicker he says lol oh and I find out what I'm having in 5 weeks Woohoo :) he let me go a bit early so I could go on my bday :)


----------



## jrowenj

Emily - how many weeks are you? You have no ticker!

Thats so cool he will let you find out early for your bday! Yea!


----------



## threemakefive

Ya normally he says wit til 20 weeks but made an exception for me lol My ticker quit working and I haven't been on my comp. To redo it lol .... Im 13 w 3 days(maybe 4 d lol I forget)..I go Aug 20 th for my scan, so excited as OH will be able to attend bc the kiddos will be back in school so no sitter needed :)


----------



## mammaspath

three - yay for flutters..........i can't wait to feel something!!! i don't find out gender til september.....i may just die!! 

jaime - so sorry about your back! i really can't believe you are finding out hammie in a few days!!! IM SO JEALOUS!

well ms is still lingering around.....ugh.....i want it to be over!!!
im finding the hb higher myself.......but my belly is getting bigger so i still have to press pretty far in.....i hope that is a good sign....stretching pains a little too


----------



## jrowenj

how come i don't feel any damn flutters?! I am so ready to feel this baby!!!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

well its your first jaimie - some say not until 18 weeks......it'll happen soon and then youll be saying this baby is always in my ribs!!! lol

im a plum today!!! im noticing a bigger ball in my lower tummy when i lay flat.......i hope this is a good sign......and baby's hb is higher than it was last week :)


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime too be honest you probably have and don't notice...it feels similar to a twitching muscle the first time it gets earlier each pregnancy I think I was 16 weeks with my dd I leaned forward to eat a bite of a tostada lol and bomb felt it lol and ds was about 14 weeks...this one I can feel when its to one aide or the other oh even got to feel the lump as he called it lol


----------



## shellideaks

Jaime, I didn't feel movements until 20 weeks with my first! 

Emily, I'm having heart palpitations (which sounds so lame lol) but they're continuous and that's what's bothering me most. I've had them on and off since 15 weeks but now it's stopping me sleeping at night which leaves me feeling faint and dizzy throughout the day cos I'm not rested enough. I've taken to sleeping with a million pillows propping me up so I'm actually sitting upright. Never had it with my first pregnancy so dunno why I've got it with this one. Doctor has said there's medicine I can take for it but it can cause bubs to have a low birth weight so I'm just dealing with it as best as I can.


----------



## threemakefive

shellideaks said:


> Jaime, I didn't feel movements until 20 weeks with my first!
> 
> Emily, I'm having heart palpitations (which sounds so lame lol) but they're continuous and that's what's bothering me most. I've had them on and off since 15 weeks but now it's stopping me sleeping at night which leaves me feeling faint and dizzy throughout the day cos I'm not rested enough. I've taken to sleeping with a million pillows propping me up so I'm actually sitting upright. Never had it with my first pregnancy so dunno why I've got it with this one. Doctor has said there's medicine I can take for it but it can cause bubs to have a low birth rate so I'm just dealing with it as best as I can.

That stinks as it makes for a miserable time...if it gets too much worse u should consider the Meds if baby weight can be monitored through it ya know...does baby have a name yet? Was it parker? Or was that another smep baby lol Hope u get to feeling better!


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> well its your first jaimie - some say not until 18 weeks......it'll happen soon and then youll be saying this baby is always in my ribs!!! lol
> 
> im a plum today!!! im noticing a bigger ball in my lower tummy when i lay flat.......i hope this is a good sign......and baby's hb is higher than it was last week :)

What's urs heart rate mine was lower this visit than before...it goes down ten beats each time so far lol started at 180 now at 160 :)


----------



## shellideaks

Yeah I guess so, hadn't really thought about the fact that they could monitor her weight lol. Might have to be something I look in to if it carries on, some night I just sit in bed crying my eyes out cos I'm so exhausted but can't sleep (gotta love the pregnancy hormones :haha:). No you're right, it's Parker! I just sometimes still call her bubs too :)


----------



## mammaspath

well its been at 164 on doppler.........guess ill find out more on thursday


----------



## jf1414

Hey Chickadees! Random TMI question....

Is it normal to have really creamy CM still? I feel the last 2 weeks ive had alot of creamy CM and was just wondering if this was something you gals have experienced as well??


----------



## threemakefive

I hear ya on pregnancy hormones!! Drive me crazy lol but luckily OH is feeling it too haha he's been so sleepy needing a nap some days haha and he's got all the pains I do lol which is funny bc is never peg him for the type to have sympathy pains haha

164 is good do u rember what ur boy or girl hr were with the others? For me this [email protected] is way higher than my other kids :)

Creamy cm is common all through pregnancy :)


----------



## threemakefive

Mrs w tomorrow is the day right? are u excited???


----------



## jf1414

Thanks Three :flower:


----------



## mammaspath

jf1414 said:


> Hey Chickadees! Random TMI question....
> 
> Is it normal to have really creamy CM still? I feel the last 2 weeks ive had alot of creamy CM and was just wondering if this was something you gals have experienced as well??

i still get it.........


----------



## Mrs W 11

threemakefive said:


> Mrs w tomorrow is the day right? are u excited???

Hey!! Yep going in tonight! Really excited and nervous! It's odd knowing it's all about to happen as usually if you go into labour it's random timing! 

Anyway will let you know when there's news, they've told me it can take a few days. 

Ps, yes I've had creamy cm all the way through, def normal xx


----------



## BeverleyLN

Same here with the CM


----------



## jf1414

Thanks Ladies!!

GOOD LUCK MRS W!!!!! Cant wait to hear the news!!! xoxo


----------



## Hayaddie

Can't wait for pictures Mrs. W!!! And same here with the CM! Off and on all the time lol!


----------



## jf1414

What about cramping? Today i have a bit of what feels like period cramps. Is that normal at 11 weeks lol I get so nervous about everything!! Cant wait for my appt on Wednesday for some peace of mind!:wacko:


----------



## shellideaks

Yep, totally normal. I had cramping on and off until around 16 weeks and even now I get it sometimes. Don't worry :)


----------



## jrowenj

Me too with the cramps


----------



## mammaspath

omg i shoulda posted here..........

super achy crampy


----------



## BeverleyLN

wait till its stretching pains!! omg imagine to worst stitch ever! 

Mrs W has bubba arrived!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Lol girls I agree with bev... you think its bad now just wait haahha... Bev did you name your baby yet???

Mrs W...hurry up and show us some pics 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## threemakefive

So have all you girls told everyone ur pg yet? Fb official? Just family? Just curious what everyone has done


----------



## mammaspath

i put my announcement on facebook at 7 weeks! LOL
So ya everyone knows.


----------



## jrowenj

I told close friends and family after I heard the heartbeat at about 8 weeks. I announced on facebook at 13 weeks : )


----------



## threemakefive

Guess Im the one behind lol we have told about 15-20 people just close family and a few friends...but havent really told anyone beyond that...I just kinda figured at this point let people find out when they realize lol as I live a few towns away so it may be some time before they notice lol I figured getting an invite to a baby shower will tell them Im pregnant hahah I think it would be funny the calls I get once my SIL sends out invites to it and half of them didn't know I was pregnant hahhahah

I hope Mrs. W is doing well with her new baby and that is why we havent heard from her :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies!! I finally had my baby girl on Saturday 21st at 13.20!! We have called her Freya Evie Jane and she is perfect, weighing 8lb 6oz! 

I won't scare you with my horrible labour story but we're both ok and she is worth every single second of it all!! 

Hope you're all well, we're still in hospital now but will send pictures and update soon xxx


----------



## shellideaks

Aw yay, congratulations Mrs W, can't wait to see pictures of her! Love her name too. Hope you're home soon :D x


----------



## threemakefive

Yay Mrs w so glad all is well :) love the name and cant wait for an update :)


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay Mrs. W! Congrats on the new princess! Cant wait for pictures!


----------



## jrowenj

Congratssss!!!!!! Cant wait to see her!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

YAY MRS W - can't wait to see pics!


----------



## jf1414

Congrats Mrs W!!! Enjoy your little bundle!

Any of you other preggies still feel extreeeemeely exhausted??? I am physically falling asleep at my desk!!! I know everyone is different but when do you think I could expect this so called return of energy??

Other than that I feel great. I am soooo excited/nervous for my 12 week appointment WEdnesday night! 2 more days! Praying this little nugget is cooking good!

Hope all you fabulous ladies are feeling great. 

Amy and Jamie CUTE bumps!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Congarts Mrs W !!!!!! Can't wit to see a pic of beautiful Freya!!


----------



## Hayaddie

jf1414 said:


> Congrats Mrs W!!! Enjoy your little bundle!
> 
> Any of you other preggies still feel extreeeemeely exhausted??? I am physically falling asleep at my desk!!! I know everyone is different but when do you think I could expect this so called return of energy??
> 
> Other than that I feel great. I am soooo excited/nervous for my 12 week appointment WEdnesday night! 2 more days! Praying this little nugget is cooking good!
> 
> Hope all you fabulous ladies are feeling great.
> 
> Amy and Jamie CUTE bumps!!!!

Everyone has been so quiet! Lol I'd say the "energy" comes back by week 14 but by th end of the day I'm pretty drained so I don't know if that helps! Lol


----------



## jf1414

Haha thanks!! I cannot wait for the energy to return!!

Im a peach!! Next week is 2nd Tri... Bring it on!!:ninja:


----------



## shellideaks

I never had a return of energy :p

Off to labour ward soon to be checked over :( Had my 28 week midwife appointment this morning and I mentioned to her that I've been having sharp shooting pains in my lower stomach which have carried on all day. So yeah, gotta go check everything is okay with bubs. She's moving about loads so I'm not too worried, they just want to rule out contractions.

I hate the trace monitors they use with a passion, or at least I did with Max lol.


----------



## mammaspath

let us know how it goes!!!! im sure you two are just fine :)


----------



## jrowenj

Feel better, shelli!


----------



## Hayaddie

Does anyone else pee alittle when you sneeze?!? Am I going crazy or getting old!? Lol


----------



## mammaspath

um not yet.............but you better get on them kegals!!!! hahaha


----------



## BeverleyLN

Not yet Hayley and hope I don't..... Have a fear off pooping whilst I'm in labour though! DH and I are quite prudish when it comes to that sort of things


----------



## jrowenj

No peeing here nd i hope no pooping either!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Hahahhahah love this convo...bev I worried too but wouldn't u know it ur body Poops lots in preping for labor...the day I went in labor with ds I pooped 4 times before I got to hospital for induction(turns out I was already in labor and at a 4 and had no idea lol). As for peeing its just bc baby pushes on bladder when u sneeze lol 

Just under 3 weeks til my gender scan :)


----------



## Hayaddie

threemakefive said:


> Hahahhahah love this convo...bev I worried too but wouldn't u know it ur body Poops lots in preping for labor...the day I went in labor with ds I pooped 4 times before I got to hospital for induction(turns out I was already in labor and at a 4 and had no idea lol). As for peeing its just bc baby pushes on bladder when u sneeze lol
> 
> Just under 3 weeks til my gender scan :)

Whew! That makes me feel a little better! I thought I was having a serious issue! Bahahahaha

Can't wait til your gender scan!

We have an official baby name (I think lol) Sawyer William!! Woot woot!


----------



## shellideaks

I pee when I sneeze if I'm not prepared for it. I have to make sure I'm clenching beforehand :p

All was fine last night, spent like 2 hour in labour ward on the monitor. OH's face was a picture hearing all the other women screaming :rofl:


----------



## threemakefive

Yay Hayley I love the name!!! I can't wait til my scan either we have NO girl name at all so I'm nervous it will be a girl hahah 

Shelli glad ur good and lol at oh


----------



## jrowenj

Glad to hear shelli!

Love it, haley!


----------



## mammaspath

good to hear shelli!!!!

i only have a girls name picked out............im so hoping its pink baby!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Whens ur scan amy


----------



## Hayaddie

Oh good Shelli! I made my hubby watch a c section on YouTube... He has a new respect for women! Bahahaha

Amy we only had a girls name picked out and got a boy!! Lol


----------



## mammaspath

shoot..........my scan is sept 11.........ya what a day right?!!


----------



## threemakefive

Well hayley we have similar taste so send me girl names lol

Amy what do u have now boys or girls?


----------



## mammaspath

i have 2 boys and 2 girls
isabelle angelina noah and josiah

if i have a girl i want to name her kataleya and call her baby kat 
if i have a boy i want to name him parker.......but i cant really decided if i like that name for a boy now......


----------



## jf1414

I do not know whats wrong with me the last few days! I have been getting headaches (migranes) nausea, and lots of crampiness in my lower belly and just overall feeling pretty crappy!! Shouldnt I be starting to feel better by 13 weeks? Not worse? Cause for concern or just baby growing?? Its soooo hard to be at work when you feel like poo poo.


----------



## jrowenj

jf1414 said:


> I do not know whats wrong with me the last few days! I have been getting headaches (migranes) nausea, and lots of crampiness in my lower belly and just overall feeling pretty crappy!! Shouldnt I be starting to feel better by 13 weeks? Not worse? Cause for concern or just baby growing?? Its soooo hard to be at work when you feel like poo poo.

i started getting headaches around that time. Your hormones start shifting and going back to normal around 12-13 weeks so it's probably just your hormones making you feel icky and you will prob feel better in a few days! I hope!


----------



## mammaspath

jf - i read that second trimester can bring headaches.......as for the nausea and stuff im still battling with ms!!! sheesh i hope this ends soon for us both!!! and i was crampy at 12 weeks for a couple days.........i think its totally normail


----------



## jrowenj

i have a headache almost every other damn day since about 13 weeks!


----------



## jrowenj

Great... hubby is painting and tiling today, so I have to figure out where to hide in the house so i don't inhale these fumes!


----------



## jf1414

Thanks ladies. I wish we would start feeling better and being glowing preggo women soon! Jamie I am doing the same thing, I am not coming into work tomorrow because at work they are redoing the floors and the fumes are insane! I am trying to think of the cramps as baby growing but as it is my first pregnancy everything seems to worry me!


----------



## jrowenj

jf1414 said:


> Thanks ladies. I wish we would start feeling better and being glowing preggo women soon! Jamie I am doing the same thing, I am not coming into work tomorrow because at work they are redoing the floors and the fumes are insane! I am trying to think of the cramps as baby growing but as it is my first pregnancy everything seems to worry me!

yeah... the cramps are scary, but you're right it's baby growing!!!

I was in bed ALL weekend with HORRIBLE cramps! At one point I almost told hubby to take me to the hospital :wacko:

They went away Sunday afternoon, thank god


----------



## jf1414

Thats why I love this thread because its nice to know that I am not alone!! 

I am so happy you are feeling better!


----------



## jrowenj

oooo i think i am a mango tomorrow


----------



## jrowenj

i will be 19 weeks tomorrow and i still can't feel any kicks or anything :sad:

is it because I am a tiny bit chubby?


----------



## mammaspath

i think its because its your first baby.........


----------



## jrowenj

aww poopy... he was moving around like a wild baby at the ultrasound and i was so mad i cou;dnt feel him!


----------



## threemakefive

Cramps...normal
Headache....me too
Nasea...mine has been fairly well in the last week
Jaime...firat baby 20 to 22weeks and I can bet uve had a flutter at least but not realized that's was baby it feels like a muscle twitch in the beginning :)

Amy your girl name goes great with the other girls names but the boy one seems like should have -ah like other boys ending lol


----------



## jrowenj

ok, this first time mom needs advice. I am dying to buy some cute clothes and i have no idea what i am doing. They have size Newborn and size 0-3 months. Am i better off buying newborn or 0-3 months???


----------



## mammaspath

0-3

id only buy a take home oufit in new born


----------



## jrowenj

go to carseatcanopy.com and use promo BREASTFEEDING2012 for free canopy!


----------



## jrowenj

ok, i just bought like 20 outfits from JCPenney website for 90 bucks... dont judge me!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Hahha Jaime ya I bought 5 or 6 newborn sleepers and onsies. Then an outfit...and I like the little longsleeve sidebutton tshirts as my kids umbilical cord seemed to.rub just above the bellybutton on their belly and those can go right between the cord and skin....other than that I get all 0-3 as it last longer :) let's see some of the stuff u picked :)


----------



## jrowenj

oh, good advice on the side button Emily!

https://www.jcpenney.com/dotcom/jsp/browse/product.jsp?containerId=JCP|EMAIL&ppId=1ddb5b9


----------



## mammaspath

I really think i felt baby flutters 2 times in the same spot today......:)


----------



## Mrs W 11

I would say just a few outfits/ baby gros in newborn. Freya was 8lb 10 yesterday but 0-3 is still a bit big on her and she's 12 days old now. She still wears newborn but some bits are tight, she's growing sooo fast!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Ohhhh and make sure you get a bunch of those gowns where you can just change their diaper in the middle of the nights without snaps and zippers! Makes life soooo much easier!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Jaime first movements did feel like muscle spasms or gas even so bet you have felt bubba but just didn't realise.... I've got like 6 or 7 newborn baby grows and then 0-3 and 3 months baby measured roughly 3 pounds 4 ounces on the unsuccessful 4D scan hope I get to see her face on the Friday scan! She's still breech though which is annoying

Mrs W how is life with baby Freya!


----------



## jrowenj

Amy - Yeaaa for feeling movements! I can't wait to find out what you're baking in there!

Haley - Thanks for the gown advice! I was wondering if i should get some! I saw a few on clearance hehehe!

Mrs W. - Are you gonna debut Freya on the site? I am dying to see that little munchkin! 

Bev - Only 65 more days?!?!?!?! Don't stress too much about baby being breeched. My cousin had to schedule a C Section because baby wasn't breeched and wouldn't you know that 10 days before the C-Section, baby turned into position!!

I can't wait to start decorating the nursery. However, with all the renovations going on at my house the nursery currently has no door on it and is missing a wall or 2! haha! This weekend, the walls and door will be up and hubby is gonna paint the room in the next 2 weeks so I need to get my ass in gear and pick out colors!


----------



## shellideaks

I've not done a lot with our nursery. We've got the furniture and I've built the drawers and wardrobe. Cot is still boxed up downstairs. I need to paint the walls and get a new carpet fitted but haven't had time to do it yet. Room is full to the brim with baby stuff but yeah, all gonna have to be moved out to decorate. I plan well haha.


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> I've not done a lot with our nursery. We've got the furniture and I've built the drawers and wardrobe. Cot is still boxed up downstairs. I need to paint the walls and get a new carpet fitted but haven't had time to do it yet. Room is full to the brim with baby stuff but yeah, all gonna have to be moved out to decorate. I plan well haha.

82 days left! Get daddy movin! hahahaha!

Ehh... i am a major procrastinator and live in the land of good intentions, so I will probably be last minute on the nursery too


----------



## jf1414

I cannot wait to start thinking about the nursery!!! 

BTW.. at night, the baby bump is bumpin!! It just appeared more round last night.


----------



## jrowenj

LOVE the bump, JF!!!!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Ahhhh what a cute bump!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Great bump JF!

Also forgot to say the other day, Haley I love the name you've chose :D

Jaime I wouldn't dare get Mark to do the nursery. His DIY skills are questionable at the best of times! He's not been allowed to build the furniture or anything lol, I've done it all myself.


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:
 

> Great bump JF!
> 
> Also forgot to say the other day, Haley I love the name you've chose :D
> 
> Jaime I wouldn't dare get Mark to do the nursery. His DIY skills are questionable at the best of times! He's not been allowed to build the furniture or anything lol, I've done it all myself.

:rofl: :ban:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Men are useless sometimes!!! Remember last summer DH was trying to put together the BBQ and patio set and who ended up doing it right.... Me!


----------



## Hayaddie

Thanks Shelli! 

And I agree with husband skills! Although this past weekend mine was outta town so I decided to paint the nursery.. I only did one wall a dark blue and left the rest a khaki color. I didn't have enough paint for a second coat so I went back and got a small thing of paint to finish up. Long story short, when the second paint dried it was TOTALLY different! I had a major breakdown and ended up painting the whole thing again! Sheesh!


----------



## jrowenj

Oh man, haley!! I would have a breakdown too!


----------



## mammaspath

jf - nice bump pic!!!

haley - you should hear my pregnant girl freakout story about my jeans......i totally get you!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Life is good with baby Freya thank you, we are besotted she is amazing! She changes everyday and has definitely already grown, 12 days old! Feels like forever already.

I'll post a pic soon, promise! Need to get organised, I'm usually on bnb on my iPhone but I killed it by dropping it in a pint of squash! Praying it comes back to life! 

My dh & me are both a bit rubbish at DIY! His mum & dad came to wallpaper the nursery & put all the furniture together! Can't wait to see pics of all your nurseries!!

Xx


----------



## Hayaddie

I need to hear the Jeans freak out story! Lol!


----------



## threemakefive

Haha u all are hoots....my OH is very handy...in fact we rearranged every room in the house yesterday and he made me a corner shelf desk for my computer :) it turned out great...he even Redid our entire house before we moved in all by himself :) me....I'm not even good at hanging pictures lol 

I have silly freak outs too I must hear the jeans one lol... I want pics of all the nurseries :) we won't have a nursery all put together completely probably for the first few months lol but OH says he has it all planned out lol My thing is I never used it til 4 months with my kiddos lol they were in my room til then so I have a bit to get it just how I want :)


----------



## mammaspath

Hayaddie said:


> I need to hear the Jeans freak out story! Lol!

omg........k ill post it later:wacko:


----------



## jf1414

Where did you ladies get your dopplers? Did you buy or rent?


----------



## jrowenj

i bought mine at fetal-doppler.com it was about 45 bucks!

How are you feeling? did the pinching stop??


----------



## mammaspath

^^^wss


----------



## jf1414

Thanks! The pinching did stop!! It was so wierd! I decided to just wait till my appt on the 22nd. Hopefully all is well .. how are you feeling?? I ate soooo much tonight hubby and I went on a date. omg I cant even move lol


----------



## jf1414

Ps omg your a cantaloupe!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Glad you're feeling better!!!

Guess what?!?!?! I started feeling my little monkey kicking!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!

My husband even felt it!!!!!!!!! I am the happiest lady alive right now!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Awww it's the most amazing feeling isn't it! Enjoy


----------



## jrowenj

it definitely is the coolest thing ever to feel the baby move! It reall makes things seem so REAL especially because I haven't really "felt pregnant" since the sickness stopped!


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay for baby kicks!!!!!

So I went to my check up today and baby is measuring almost 30 weeks already! I failed my one hour glucose test so now I am worried I have GD and that is why he is big! ahhhh! LOL!


----------



## mammaspath

hay - the 3 hour test is terrible...........ive had to do it last two pregnancies........good luck


----------



## Hayaddie

What should I expect?? I'm afraid I'm going to pass out from no food or water plus three blood draws!


----------



## mammaspath

you should expect to sit in an office chair at the lab for three hours.......bring a book.......and eat a big breakfast.......i think i fell to sleep the last time.....

i had my us today........did you see my pic on facebook?


----------



## Hayaddie

They said I can't eat after midnight!

Yes your ultrasound looks perfect!!! I cannot believe we are all so far along! Any names picked out?? When do you find out the sex!?


----------



## mammaspath

hmm i guess i don't remember not being able to eat all day.....huh.....that sucks!

well we are thinking of names......not really sure yet...... we have our next scan on sept 18th.......its so far away!


----------



## jrowenj

I'm gussing GIRL, amy!


----------



## jf1414

YEAHHH JAMIE for baby kicks!! I cannot wait for that! For some reason yesterday I thought that I may have felt a little flutter. But I am only 15 weeks so its probably too soon. I am going to try the flashlight test today and see if I can feel anything. It felt like a little twitching yesterday a few times. Who knows!! I also feel like my bump is pretty big for 15 weeks lol Im like whoaaaaa!!! Did you girls have a bump at 15 weeks?

Haley wishing you luck with your test I am sure all is just fine :)


----------



## mammaspath

i swear my bump just grew over night!!!! im not posting until 17 weeks........
im feeling lots of movement now.......but it is baby number 5


----------



## jrowenj

Amy - PLEASE post a pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JF - whats the flash light test?!?! I bet you are feeling flutters! I think I felt flutters at 15 weeks and I totally had a bump at 15 weeks too!



THIS IS MY 15 WEEKS BUMP!


----------



## jrowenj

Here is my 21 week bump!!!! Don't mind the pj bottoms... they're my husband's HAHA!


----------



## threemakefive

Hayley schedule it early morning and u can have water...or at least we can up until u get there...

Yay Jaime...bout time lol I've felt lots of movement but last Friday was my first super hard kick and I jumped.ten foot!! OH was like.Omg what happened I laughed and said.I.guess the Dr was right this.baby has muscular legs bc I've never had hard kicks like that til.later lol and at least one super hard kick a day since :)

Jaime u look good...Amy lets see it lol how.much weight has everyone gained? I'm heavier so I am really trying to watch what I eat as I was 70lbs bigger two years ago and don't ever want that weight back.on lol


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Hayley schedule it early morning and u can have water...or at least we can up until u get there...
> 
> Yay Jaime...bout time lol I've felt lots of movement but last Friday was my first super hard kick and I jumped.ten foot!! OH was like.Omg what happened I laughed and said.I.guess the Dr was right this.baby has muscular legs bc I've never had hard kicks like that til.later lol and at least one super hard kick a day since :)
> 
> Jaime u look good...Amy lets see it lol how.much weight has everyone gained? I'm heavier so I am really trying to watch what I eat as I was 70lbs bigger two years ago and don't ever want that weight back.on lol

omg that was some kick you got!!!! You can't tell in my pics but I have a little fluff to begin with. I started at 5'3" weighing 149 lbs (I gained 20 lbs after my mmc) and now I am 160 lbs!


----------



## shellideaks

I've gained 14lbs so far (as of last week, probably more now lol). I don't want to put on too much more cos I was carrying a little extra beforehand. 

Been and bought more baby clothes today, had a look through everything i've got and it's actually a ridiculous amount. She's never gonna wear it all haha.


----------



## threemakefive

yeah I havent gained any yet maybe a pound or so....but I am fatter than all you girls hahahh So lets hope I dont gain too much!! :)

So Monday is my birthday and my gender scan....eeeeek!! Any guesses from my last scan on the sex?
 



Attached Files:







4-629D003E-210559-800.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4









4-EEE35FFF-231418-800.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jrowenj

Boy for sure!


----------



## mammaspath

Ill post a pic next week i promise......so far ive gained 5 lbs but my belly is big.


----------



## jf1414

This my 15 weeks bump. 

OMG Shelli you only gained 14 the whole pregnancy??
I gained 15 lbs already!! Im scared! I started at 112 and now I am 127. At this weight gain rate I am scared to know what I will look like by the end! All I want is carbs!!


----------



## shellideaks

Aw cute bump! Yeah so far, to be honest I'm still sick at least once a day so I think that has played a part in it..

My sister gave birth to my niece this morning. She's so fricken cute but god it's made me impatient. I want Parker now haha.


----------



## jrowenj

love the bump pic, JF!!!

Shelli - Congrats on the niece! She is soooooo stinking cute!!! I bet it really is making you anxious!


----------



## shellideaks

Thank you! I've not met her yet, not gonna get to hold her until Friday as my sister is coming to my mum's for Max's birthday party that day and I figured she'd have loads of visitors in the meantime so I'll just wait until then. Itching to get my hands on her though lol.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Love the bump jf! It's only baby weight you look really slim other than your gorgeous bump! 

Congrats on your new neice shelli! I am going to be an aunt again April time as my sister has just found out she's pregnant again, so exciting  

Three I think boy too! Can't wait to hear now! Happy birthday for Monday.


----------



## threemakefive

Mrs W 11 said:


> Love the bump jf! It's only baby weight you look really slim other than your gorgeous bump!
> 
> Congrats on your new neice shelli! I am going to be an aunt again April time as my sister has just found out she's pregnant again, so exciting
> 
> Three I think boy too! Can't wait to hear now! Happy birthday for Monday.

How is baby?!!? :) Can we have a picture update??? :)


----------



## mammaspath

Jf thats a beautiful bump! Congrats!

Yes ms W i wanna pic update


----------



## Hayaddie

Hey ladies!! I survived the three hour glucose!!! It wa totally not as bad as I expected but for sure sucked! 
Three I cannot wait to hear what you are having!! I'm gonna guess Boy!!
Afm, this week brings my work baby shower and then my regular one on Sunday! I cannot wait to see all the baby boy things! Everyone sounds like they are doing great with the weight gain. I have a friend who gained 90 pounds... She couldn't even bed her arms all the way from the extra fluid! I've gained 3-4, but I started out with some extra cushion for the pushin' bahahahahahaha! 
Jaime how is the nursery going?!??
Bring on all the belly pics!!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I know I really want to post a pic but I broke my laptop and for some reason I can't post photos from my iPad? I don't know why it's really annoying, the upload button is always greyed out :-(


----------



## jrowenj

Emily hurrryyyyyy!!

Haley, glad glucose test went well! I wanna know all the great stuff u get at showers!! I bought a few decorations for nursery but the nursery is curretnly my husbands office so wont be painting amd decorating for a few months


----------



## shellideaks

Emily, congrats on the little lady! :)

I wish we did baby showers over here, I'd love one of those lol. I've been busy painting today, nearly done undercoating Parker's room so will be painting it bubblegum pink and fitting the purple carpet within the next week. I can't wait!

Had a midwife appointment yesterday and I had a lot of sugar in my urine (something like >1000mg) and 100mg of protein so midwife wants me back in 2 weeks to check it again. If it's the same I'm gonna have to have the GTT. What was it like Haley? Think she's slightly concerned cos I'm also measuring ahead. I don't want a chunk of a baby haha.

Hope everyone is well :D


----------



## jrowenj

Shelli - hope everything is well!!! Sounds like a gorgeous nursery! I want pics when its done!


----------



## jrowenj

[


----------



## jrowenj

look at the cute outfits i got! All were on sale so i didn't spend more than 5 bucks per outfit!


----------



## jrowenj

this is my fave! Its made of thermal underwear!!!!


----------



## jrowenj




----------



## shellideaks

I shall upload pics once it's all complete.

Aw those are gorgeous, what bargains. I love love love the t-shirt with suspenders on it :D


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> I shall upload pics once it's all complete.
> 
> Aw those are gorgeous, what bargains. I love love love the t-shirt with suspenders on it :D

thats his new years eve shirt if he gets here on time haha!


----------



## shellideaks

It's awesome, I want one for me haha.


----------



## jrowenj

HAHAHAHA! My husband told me he wants a man size onesie... hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## mammaspath

those are awesome outfits and awesome prices


----------



## Hayaddie

I loveeeee the suspenders onsie!! 

Shelli, the Glucose wasn't THAT bad, just super boring and I hate needles anyway so blood draws are a nightmare! Ps I would totally trade in my baby shower for the amount of maternity leave you guys get!! Lol why don't you have baby showers anyway?? Am I going to have to fly across the pond and throw you one!? :)


----------



## shellideaks

I don't mind needles but the idea of trying to keep Max entertained for 3 hours is not something I want to think about lol.

The mat leave is pretty good, it used to be 6 months but they upped it to 9 a few years ago. I had a month worth of holidays saved up too. I dunno why we don't do baby showers, it is starting to catch on a bit cos I've seen some on Facebook but I personally have never been to one. Hope you hate fun at your on Saturday :) 

It's Max's 6th birthday tomorrow so I've been busy getting plans for that sorted. Spent all afternoon baking cupcakes which I'm sooo tempted to eat now haha.


----------



## mammaspath

i had a dream about a little girl again last night.............sheesh i just wanna know!!! am I the only one besides jess that doesn't know yet?


----------



## jrowenj

Ughhh amyy i need to knowwww tooooo cmon!!!


----------



## mammaspath

oh tell me about it.......im seriously thinking about telling a fib about why I need my appointment a week early........ugh the suspense! and I want to go shopping!


----------



## Hayaddie

Lol!!! My friend totally told a fib to get an early scan but I'd be too scared! Just like I'm too scared to call in to work and say my 4 year old is sick if she really isn't! Karma is a total bitch to me! Lol


----------



## jrowenj

check out the cake i am getting for my shower... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH

JUST KIDDING!

https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...b=13ga4j6dt&sigi=127uq7u7h&.crumb=V.i9mNcExMR


----------



## Hayaddie

I can't stop laughing! Bahahahahaha

Omg I am 30 weeks today! Holla!


----------



## jrowenj

YESS!!! I cant believe your baby is gonna be here so soobn!


----------



## mammaspath

JROWE- iam sending you that cake for your shower!!!! lmao!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> JROWE- iam sending you that cake for your shower!!!! lmao!

nooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

:rofl: at the cake!!! 30 weeks, yay!


----------



## Hayaddie

What stroller/carseat is everyone getting!? I'm thinking Chicco but nervous!! Lol


----------



## jrowenj

i decided im gonna go with one of those 3 wheel jogger ones. everyone is telling me to get it!


----------



## shellideaks

I've gone with a stroller suitable from birth. I hate big bulky pushchairs, I had one with Max and bought a stroller once he was around 6 months. I figured seeing as she'll be in the cosy toes for the first 6 months I may as well just get a stroller from the off this time. It's sitting in her nursery at the moment lol.

https://s7ondemand6.scene7.com//is/image/MothercareASE/lr1318_1?&$dw_extralarge_mc$


----------



## jrowenj

that stroller is so cute!


----------



## Hayaddie

Cute stroller! I cannot make a decision lol! In hooked on lime green though lol


----------



## threemakefive

I keep forgetting this thread lol anywho....my little GIRL is growing my belly seems huge lol Still not decided on a name but Olivia is the one for now...Jaime LOVE the outfits...Amy when is scan? Shelli love the stroller. Haley your getting close!!! I haven't picked a carseat yet as I tried all if them at babiesrus and now that the rules changed and my daughter has to stay in a booster seat another year none will fit in our car!!!! So now to find a bigger vehicle which was not in the plan Grrrrrr....but my daughter and son picked an outfit each for baby of course my daughter picked pink and my son neutral with a dinosaur on it lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

Awww three a baby girl! Congrats  we had the name Olivia picked out through my whole preg for a girl and at the very last minute changed to Freya! 

The stroller is lovely x


----------



## Hayaddie

How is everything going Mrs. W?!?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good thank you!! Can't believe she's 5 weeks already, time is flying! We are still struggling, but persevering with breastfeeding but she's a really good, generally contented baby, we are lucky


----------



## threemakefive

You ladies who are further along let's see some belly pics...hayley how was baby shower? Didn't u just have it?


----------



## Hayaddie

It was great!!! But I am soooo glad it's over! LOL! I hate opening gifts in front of people, I never know if I made a good surprise face or not! Bahaha I'll try to upload a belly pic, sometimes it let's me from my phone. How is everyone feeling!?


----------



## mammaspath

um t-minus 20 days till my gender scan!!!

and i had my quad blood draw today.......still very nervous about something being wrong......is that normal?


----------



## jrowenj

i am way too fat to post a belly pic. I feel disgusting

Haley - im sure you had a great surprise face HAHAHA! I hate opening gifts in front of ppl too!!!

Amy - YEAAA i hope the 20 days goes quickly!! Oh, and I was freaking about my quad blood draw. I was having horrible dreams about my baby being deformed or having something wrong with him... so, i think its completely normal to feel stressed. But your little GIRL is gonna be just perfect hehehehe

I went to babies R us to finalize my registry and it took me 4 FUCKING HOURS... this was after I had already registered a while back... omg, im pooped


----------



## threemakefive

Lol me too Haley 

Yay Amy and yes I am too. My friend just called to say she is 1 in 50 for trisomy 18 it 13 she couldn't recall which and is freaking out so now I'm double worried lol
Off subject but Omg just sitting writing this and picking up my kiddos, kept feeling baby kick as she is breach now and I can feel it even more... I put my hand down and touched and felt it from the outside Woohoo first time for feeling it on the outside lol

Anywho...Jaime I bet ur tiny!


----------



## jrowenj

awwww Emily, soooo happy you're feeling baby from the outside!!! I love it!!!!

I registered for a breast pump and this is my first baby... i need advice. Some people said to use a manual pump... i registered for a double breast pump... whats everyone think?


----------



## Hayaddie

If by manual you mean the kind you pump yourself... I say no wayyyyy! Lol!! I had manual with my daughter and it's super hard and you'll give up way sooner. I would get a double automatic pump. I have a Medela single pump and my friend had the same one and loved it but now I'm thinking I should have gotten a double! Lol


----------



## threemakefive

yeah definitly not a manual, I never breast fed as I was on Blood pressure meds with the kids and couldnt stand the thought of them getting that into their system more than they needed too...but with my weight loss I'm not on it now :) So I am going to try this round but Im afraid I wont be able to do it lol so I dont know if I should buy an expensive on right away or what!?!? 

But I do manuals suck Ive watched my sisiter struggle with it and finally given up 4 times lol I think automatic is way better, but its hard to choose bc everyone has an opinioon one way or the other and you can't return them if they dont work like you thought lol


----------



## jrowenj

thanks gals. someone on my january baby thread said the electric ones hurt... double fisting is for me!


----------



## Hayaddie

Honestly, they all hurt lol!!


----------



## jrowenj

Is it wrong that I'm drreeeaaadddiinngg breastfeeding and all assocaited with it?


----------



## Mrs W 11

I found my manual pump hard work but I hired a double electric one in the early days and it was great. Easy and I didn't find pumping hurt at all. I do find breast feeding painful but Freya has a small tongue and clamps my nipple a lot - ouch!! 

I would say try bf if you want to you might love it, I find it hard but I won't give up as I love the bond with my baby girl. Plus knowing you are solely feeding them as they grow and gain weight is lovely  the breast feeding forum on here is good, lots of support.


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, mrs w!


----------



## Hayaddie

I'm dreading BFing too! It kinda sucks but is tooo good for the baby to pass up in my opinion! :)


----------



## jrowenj

THats how i feel too, haley! I think im gonna try and do a lot of pumping so Kevin can feed the baby too : )


----------



## Hayaddie

That's my plan too! Hopefully I can pump a ton and he won't have to miss out on midnight feedings! Either that or he better prepare for some major diaper changing sessions lol!


----------



## mammaspath

honestly i was freaked out at first too but when i had my daughter it was just natural to put her on the big ol boob........and it makes it nice for midnight feedings.....cuz you dont gotta get up and warm a bottle.

dont worry jaime you will figure it out either way baby will be just fine


----------



## jrowenj

ahhh im so nervous. I have heard so many nightmare stories about it


----------



## shellideaks

Well looks like I'm going against the grain to you all, I'm not breastfeeding. I never with Max and I have no inclination to with Parker either. Luckily my midwife has been great about it, I know some can be quite disapproving.

As for bump pic, here's my latest one that was taken on Tuesday. Officially feeling like a fat cow lol.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=466703&d=1346181048


----------



## mammaspath

i think your bump is so cute!


----------



## jrowenj

love the bump, shelli!!!!!!I can't wait to see pics of Parker!


----------



## threemakefive

Your bump is tiny Shelli!! I never breastfed the others but I figure its my last so I will give it a go!!

So girls, guess what?!!? Remember me saying we couldnt fit 3 carseats across our car(after buying a new one right before I got pregnant since my other broke) well...I solved my problem and it works!! wooohoooo!! I get to keep my awesome car and all the kids fit safely!!! Sorry seems silly but I was stressed about car shopping yet again as I hate it lol so now I don't have to!!!


----------



## jrowenj

thats great news, Emily!!! I hate car shopping!!

I agree with Emily... Shelly, i think my bump is as big as yours and im only 23 weeks! Holy SHAT... i need to cut on the carb eating


----------



## threemakefive

Jamie I think mine is bigger than hers, granted Im a bigger girl but its a solid rock so defnitly not just carbs 

Oh and have you seen the sale thing at Babies R Us? You take in an old used baby item (stroller, carseat, highchair etc) and get 25% off!?!
Thats like 60 dollars off a travel system!!!! I am sooo going to do this with the kids old booster seats one item discount per item (Im doing one for the travel system and one for the pack N play which will save me about 100 dollars!!!)

Heres the link to info on it... 
https://www.toysrus.com/shop/index....Bru_homepage_aspot:2:The-Great-Trade-in-Event


----------



## shellideaks

You think I'm small lol? Midwife says I'm measuring two weeks ahead as well :p I guess with being tall she has more room to grow upwards rather than outwards. I am feeling the struggle now though, Mark has to help me get up from the couch and rolling over in bed is a ballache and a half :haha: 

That Babies R Us offer is awesome, wish we had it over here! I'm off to a big baby show tomorrow so hoping to get most of the last bits I need for Parker. Nursery is pretty much done now, just got to hang the curtains and put a few pictures up in there so will upload pics of it all complete in the next few days :D


----------



## jrowenj

Emily I sw that at bbaies r us! I don't have any used baby stuff boooo!!!

Shelli can't wait to see pics of the room!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Emily I sw that at bbaies r us! I don't have any used baby stuff boooo!!!
> 
> Shelli can't wait to see pics of the room!

Jaime...just get something old and ratty from craigslist real cheap or a garage sale or a friend, you can get stuff like that for 10 bucks then save 60 at BRU so you might as well spend the 10 to make more back lol Thats what I have heard people doing....See I have 2 boosters i just had to replace hahahha so it works out nice to use those as my trade in :)

Shelli yeah you have a long torso so not sticking outward as much :) Can't wait to see the room :)


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Emily I sw that at bbaies r us! I don't have any used baby stuff boooo!!!
> 
> Shelli can't wait to see pics of the room!
> 
> Jaime...just get something old and ratty from craigslist real cheap or a garage sale or a friend, you can get stuff like that for 10 bucks then save 60 at BRU so you might as well spend the 10 to make more back lol Thats what I have heard people doing....See I have 2 boosters i just had to replace hahahha so it works out nice to use those as my trade in :)
> 
> Shelli yeah you have a long torso so not sticking outward as much :) Can't wait to see the room :)Click to expand...

Good idea!!


----------



## threemakefive

So...Ive been nervous about not feeling baby alot everyday lol so...I broke down and ordered a doppler lol joining you crazies lol So what kind do you all have?


----------



## Hayaddie

Lol we are all a bunch of crazies! I've been trying to talk my doctor into another sono so I don't have to pay for a 3D! She says she will try to find a reason for one but she doubts I'll get one! Poop I don't think I can wait 8 more weeks! Lol!!
How is everyone feeling!?!?


----------



## threemakefive

Crack me up haley lol but hey could be 5 weeks that's when I had my son :) so maybe ull have baby a smidge early lol

You having more kiddos or is this it for u?


----------



## mammaspath

i bought a sonoline b on fetaldoppler.net


----------



## shellideaks

I had a Sonoline B too, can't fault it! Have let a friend borrow it seeing as I get bashed about all day anyway lol.


----------



## jrowenj

I have the same doppler as Shelli and Amy! I only use it about twice a month, but it definitely makes me feel better!

Haley, I want a 3D scan! Kevin says it's creepy and won't let me get one! boo!!!

Am i gonna get any more scans the rest of the pregnancy??? Or do they only give you one at 20 weeks and thats it??


----------



## threemakefive

That's the doppler I got I figure use it a few times before baby really gets regular movements then ill pass it on to someone else :)

Jaime that's prolly it on scans unless near end they want to.check baby size...I get one more bc they couldn't get clear image of the heart at the last one so we are Gunna schedule it in like 5 weeks or so and get a sneek.peek with 3d lol


----------



## jrowenj

Booo... i want another scan!

Ok, so I am having issues regarding baby shower. So, I tell my mother in law to send me guest list. There are a bunch of HER friends on the list. Also, KIDS are on the list and also my husbands 21 year old's girlfriend who hes been dating 6 months that I never freakin met...


----------



## mammaspath

jaime - u are batting a thousand today.........eh just get chocolate wasted......wahooo.....screw the shower.....throw a fuck it party......invite only people you don't know.....hahaha


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jaime - u are batting a thousand today.........eh just get chocolate wasted......wahooo.....screw the shower.....throw a fuck it party......invite only people you don't know.....hahaha

i can't even get chocolate wasted because I started eating healthy this week... and now i regret wantng to eat healthy... i should just enjoy my pregnancy and eat what I want and go back to healthy eating and working out when baby is born..


----------



## mammaspath

your supposed to enjoy pregnancy not torture yourself.......i say do what you want


----------



## jrowenj

yeah... but i don't want to give birth and have to lose 50 lbs... I am also a little vain. Whenever I gain weight, I gain it in my face and I don't want my face to look fat in my baby shower photos HAHAHAHAHAHA

Did i mention that I am petrified of getting stretch marks?!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Booo... i want another scan!
> 
> Ok, so I am having issues regarding baby shower. So, I tell my mother in law to send me guest list. There are a bunch of HER friends on the list. Also, KIDS are on the list and also my husbands 21 year old's girlfriend who hes been dating 6 months that I never freakin met...

I am doing a no kids except my daughter as she is a Co-host of it  
And as for your "husbands 21 year old's girlfriend who hes been dating 6 months" hahahahahahahaha

The more people who show the more gifts you get so on with her terrible list hahahaha

And hahah if your mom got stretch marks you will hahahah just sayin


----------



## Hayaddie

Lol I am cracking up!! You let your hubby have a 21 year old gf?! Lucky guy! Bahaha

My shower was sort of a disaster too, I think that's how they all end up! Two friends and my sister threw it for me and one of the friends totally did her own thing and never planned with the other two.. Let's just say I'm glad it's over!

Ohhhh Ohhhh the stroller and carseat we ordered got delivered today! Woot!

Ps, three I have a daughter too! She turns five in two weeks... Tear :(


----------



## jrowenj

Omgggg my husbands 21 year old cousins gf! Hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Hahaha Jaime!!! How much have u gained?

Haley its crazy how fast they grow...my daughter is 6 and half and my son will be 5 in Dec.!! He will be fishing during my baby shower lol


----------



## jrowenj

I gained 12 lbs


----------



## threemakefive

Your doing fine then girl!!! I wouldn't worry a bit


----------



## jrowenj

So now my husbands ex gf's mom is on the guest list. Can someone fucking kill me? Also, my moms paying for the shower and I wanted to be nice and I said I would take her to see the hall on a saturday before party bc I'm excited for her to see it. So, she emails me and tells me "I saw karen (kevs stepmom) the other day and she said she would love to join us to see the hall"

She fucking invited her without asking me?!


----------



## threemakefive

Lol Maybe she thought she should include her....who knows moms are weird lol 

How long have you been married JAime?


----------



## jrowenj

Well, she should have ASKED me if I want to bring her along. I wouldn't have minded... but here MY MOM is paying a lot of money to throw me a shower and I thought it would be nice to bring Kevins mom to see the place before the party. I was just being nice! I didnt HAVE to show her the place and then she goes and invites his step mom...

Also, Kevins Ex-girlfriends mom is invited to my shower... i can't take this anymore !!!

I have been married for 2 years in October... been with Kevin for 6 years : )


----------



## mammaspath

Jaime - i just stepped on the scate.........im up 10 lbs.....hahaha im am averaging one pound a week.....eeek!!! oh well im not caring that much....i never make it to 40 weeks so i figure if i stay on this path ill only gain about 30 lbs...which im totally okay with..
even tho baby doesnt even way a pound yet!!!!haha

your mom is so outa control...........i can't even believe what is going on over there!!! wonder what kind of circus your delivery will be like??


----------



## jrowenj

not my mom... my mother in law! She is nuts!

I am OK with gaining 30 lbs, i suppose! I will have from January - May to lose the weight and look good for summer!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Loosing the baby weight.....sigh! I feel like a whale :-( nearly 7 weeks old and bf makes me ravenous so still eating all the time!


----------



## Hayaddie

Whoaaaaaa why is the ex's mom invited?!?!?!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Whoaaaaaa why is the ex's mom invited?!?!?!

because Kevin's mom must have been a nerd in High School and is trying to make up for it now and be miss freakin popular and be friends with everyone she freakin has an encounter with. She brings her friends to holidays and family functions... she has FIVE siblings so the family functions are crowded as it is and then she always has to show up with her damn friends. GROW UP!


----------



## jrowenj

OH EMMM GEEEEEE!!! Today is V-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

His mom sounds like a mess! Lol and YAYYYYYY!!!!! V Day! Congrats!


----------



## threemakefive

Yay Jaime vday has arrived :)


----------



## mammaspath

yay for v-day...........its going by so quick right!?!


----------



## jrowenj

Yeah! I can't believe my peanut will be here in 16 weeks!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Happy v day!


----------



## threemakefive

How is Freya Mrs w? We need a picture update :)

Jaime when is yr shower?


----------



## jrowenj

Yes, we need a pic!!!

shower is nov 3rd!!

I am off to VA for the weekend for a wedding. I will be back sunday night! Cya ladies!


----------



## threemakefive

Got my carseat srroller combo today :) saved 60$ by trading in an old booster seat(that I bought for ten bucks 2 years ago) Woohoo!!

How is everyone?


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Got my carseat srroller combo today :) saved 60$ by trading in an old booster seat(that I bought for ten bucks 2 years ago) Woohoo!!
> 
> How is everyone?

awesome!!!

I am MISERABLE! We had a 4 and half hour drive home from Virginia today and my husband ran out of gas on the turnpike... how the HELL DOES THAT HAPPEN?!?!?! He said he was yapping with me and didn't notice! We had to wait TWO HOURS in the hot car for damn AAA to come help us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

That sucks Jaime!!! Glad ur home now :)

We had a gorgeous day so opened the house up did some deep cleaning and tried to finish the bathroom remodel we started last week :)


----------



## Hayaddie

Oh no Jaime! Lol! 

We had a gorgeous weekend here too! All the windows open! Except my husband was sick all weekend and you know what it means when a man has a cold! It was the end of the world and he had to lay around all damn weekend! Lol anyways... Now I have the cold! Since I'm with child I should probably take today off... Okay talked me into it :)


----------



## jrowenj

Yeah for remodeling, emily!

Haley- "with child" lol feel better


----------



## Hayaddie

I've been saying "with child" all weekend! It gets me a good sympathy vote while I clean house lol!


----------



## threemakefive

Haley I feel u...I had been sick 3 days before oh got sick he acts like death the first two days and even as he has improved he still says I'm more sick than you hahah I'm on day 9 of this cold or whatever...prretty sure I pulled muscle in my belly coughing so much but at least I don't feel sick now :)

I agree 'with child' sounds great for sympathy...I always tell oh..."I'm sitting here creating life...what have u done today?" haha


----------



## Hayaddie

Bahahahaha I always say that too! Hello! I've been creating a life all day... You've done shit! Lol


----------



## jrowenj

hhahahahaaa!!! We are all alike! When my husband gets annoyed if Im lazy i will say stuff like that too! ONe time he said I should be THANKING HIM for giving me a child. I said You gave me sperm and my body is making this damn baby!


----------



## threemakefive

hahahah yep, my OH says the same, "hey I gave you a baby" hahah Im like yeah pretty sure you gave me some slimy sperm and I did the rest hahah 

Well, my belly really popped this weekend...so here is a pic of my hugeness hahaha its the best I could get with my bathroom remodel, I only have one mirror to work with right now hahah
 



Attached Files:







4-E24871DC-70163-800.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jrowenj

finally a bump pic, emily!!!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## threemakefive

lol Thanks!!! yeah I thikn people can definitly tell now haha Hope I dont see too many people for a couple more weeks thats when we will be doing our announcement on Facebook with a 'Halloween Costume' of my skeleton ribs and baby skeleton on my belly :)


----------



## threemakefive

Are you guys getting maternity Pictures taken?


----------



## Hayaddie

Awwww look at the bump! And cute idea to announce! I can't believe we are all do far along now! And I can't believe Bev already had her princess! We are doing maternity/fam pics this weekend! Excitingggggg!

Ps my four year old is starting to act out and I think it's because of baby almost being here. This weekend she drew all over everything with crayons! And suddenly she needs help on the potty... I think I'm gonna have my hands full!


----------



## mammaspath

morning girls!!!

love the bump pic!

haley - you better post some maternity pics!!!

afm - i actually just got booked with a photographer for materniity/birth/and a newborn session. Its only 265.00 so im really excited! im planning on a total natural birth with just me and my husband . Normally I have a circus in the room so everyone takes pictures. this time they will be professional. You can checkout my photographers pics on fb shutterhappy photography. Im really excited!!!
my gender scan in is 8 days!! yayaayaya


----------



## jrowenj

Emily, what a cute way to announce! I can't believe you waited so long!

Haley - maybe once the little guy is here you're daughter will realize that she will still get a ton of attention and she can be mommy's lil helper : ) Or... you may catch her trying to smother him with a pillow...

Amy - thats a damn good deal! 

I am not sure about getting maternity pics done... I don't want to regret NOT doing them, but I am so damn busy and don't feel like taking the time to do them... I got married TWO YEARS ago in October and we JUST finished picking our wedding album pics and got the album going... I am horrible!


----------



## jrowenj

My first day home from the hospital... wonder if my baby is gonna have a lot of hair? HAHAHAHAH!


----------



## shellideaks

Wow Jaime that is a LOT of hair :haha: I'm fully expecting a bald baby, Max didn't have any hair until he was nearly one. I've armed myself with little baby headbands so there's no mistaking that she's a girl lol.

Loving the bump Emily!

Haley I hope once bubs comes your little girl settles down. Hopefully she'll love being the big sister and helping take care of baby :)

Finally finished the nursery today, I've been mostly finished for a few weeks but got all the finishing touches done and dusted. Just waiting for OH's iPhone to charge so I can take some photos and then I shall share.


----------



## jrowenj

oooo shelli, i can't wait to see Parker's room!


----------



## shellideaks

Here you go, being lazy and posting the FB link cos I can't be bothered uploading here too lol.

Parker's Room :D


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Here you go, being lazy and posting the FB link cos I can't be bothered uploading here too lol.
> 
> Parker's Room :D

it says error when I click on it!


----------



## Hayaddie

Cute!!!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

How about this one?

It should work, if not pics are on my Facebook anyway :)


----------



## jrowenj

dammit... i deleted my facebook account... no wonder i can't see them. :dohh:


----------



## Hayaddie

How are we suppose to creep on you if you deleted your fb!? Lol


----------



## jrowenj

i know... i only temporarily got rid of it. I will probably get it back soon hahahaa


----------



## threemakefive

Girls I think we should lay off the baby talk on the other thread a few days seems we have a lot of down ttc'ers and I bet its tough for them right now :) just a thought :) 

Afm...I've really popped and I feel huge lol


----------



## Hayaddie

I agree! I try not to say much over there and just creep to make sure everyone is doing okay


----------



## mammaspath

I agree as well..........i feel so bad!


----------



## jrowenj

Agreed. Ttc sucks : (


----------



## shellideaks

Hey ladies, just checking in with you all. How is everyone doing? Jaime I can't believe you've got under 2 weeks left until you're 3rd tri, your pregnancy seems to have gone soooo quickly!

I'm not up to much at the moment, been chilling today cos I'm not feeling well. Had a scan on Wednesday and Parker is head down now so no worries about her being breech, also passed my GTT :thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

Shelli i cant believe im almost 3rd tri too!!! Im so happy parker is cooperating!!!


----------



## mammaspath

Yay shelli! Good news

jaimie - 2 weeks......sheesh its going by sooooo fast!


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay Shelli! Amy what day is the gender scan again??!

So... I'm having a scheduled c section at 39 weeks but I'm starting to think I'm going to go into labor before then and im freaking out! Ps Maternity pics in the morning! Woot!! 

Bev are you home yet???


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Yay Shelli! Amy what day is the gender scan again??!
> 
> So... I'm having a scheduled c section at 39 weeks but I'm starting to think I'm going to go into labor before then and im freaking out! Ps Maternity pics in the morning! Woot!!
> 
> Bev are you home yet???

:shrug: I can't wait to see this little man!


----------



## mammaspath

my scan is on tuesday finally!

you need to post pics of your maternity session........i wanna see them

jrowe- try waiting 21 weeks to find out the sex! it's terrible!!!!! seems like forever.......

im starting to get anxiety really bad............really thought i was gonna have to go to the er last night.......and this morning im having morning sickness........mabe its the 14 credits i took this semester 2 part time jobs and 4 kids in school???!! duh.......oh dear let these weeks go by fast!


----------



## Hayaddie

I can't wait to see all of our SMEP babies! I'm toooo excited! Anddd I can't wait til Tuesday! Please tell me it's a morning appointment! Lol! Jaime are you guys still set on Blake!? 

Afm my maternity pics should be done in 2-3 weeks... Holy cow I just can't believe I only have (almost) 6 weeks!


----------



## mammaspath

uh no............its at 3:50 ugh!


----------



## Hayaddie

Ohhhhhh nooooooo!!! That's all day! LOL!!


----------



## threemakefive

Lol I can't do afternoon apts then thpe day takes to long lol i
s ur scan this tuesday? And I can't believe ur schedule...I'm doing one job, 12 credits and 2 kids in school and I'm beat lol

Yay on nonbreech Shelli!

Haley can't wait to see pics! I take photos as a side job... so I'm going to direct my sister on taking mine lol hope they turn out lol

Jaime is Blake still the name?

Afm....getting things started for my baby shower, my aunt, sil and daughter are planning it so I don't have to do much lol Dr appt tomorrow...and baby moving constantly now!


----------



## jrowenj

Amy I can't wait to hear ur appt!!!!!!

Emily same here with the shower!! I can't wait. I already got 2 things bought from my registry!!

Blake is still the name so far!!! Working on his room this weekend and all week!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Amy you are crazy with that schedule... I'm exhausted just reading! I only have one job, one kid in preschool and 8 credit hours! You are amaze balls! Lol

Ps yayyyyyy! I love Blake!


----------



## mammaspath

i love blake too! 

jamie - is the baby moving all the time for you now?

I seriously can't believe that we are all halfway or close to having our babies!!!

i still remember the crazy ttc stuff............hahahaha.......we are seriously nutso here sometimes!


----------



## jrowenj

Omg yeses the baby is moving all the time. I had the iPad on my belly while searching and he kicked so hard the iPad moved!!! 

Seriously we were nuts while ttc !!!!


----------



## mammaspath

AWE.........thats so cute!!!!
this baby was up all night! i just love it!

i really hope Lisa can join our thread soon! where is the damn pic???


----------



## Hayaddie

I am pretty sure my baby could be an alien! He kicks all crazy and my belly just moves around like I have a whale in there or something! lol!!

I dont even want to think about us crazies ttc! I should have kept count of how many sticks I peed on! bahahahaha


----------



## mammaspath

hay - i think you peed on more sticks than anyone!!! right? hahaha


----------



## jrowenj

She was peein on sticks til she was like 20 weeks rotfllllll


----------



## Hayaddie

Bahahahahaha! I had a serious problem!


----------



## jrowenj

I need a sexy maternity dress for a wedding. Where do I find one?!?!?!?


----------



## Hayaddie

I saw some cute new dresses at Target today!


----------



## jrowenj

Are they formal??


----------



## Hayaddie

They we wedding attire and cute! Lol!!! What do you have to wear in your brothers wedding?? Isn't that coming up!?


----------



## jrowenj

I'm gonna go!! This is kegs cousins wedding. I am a bridesmaid in my bros so I have to wear a bridesmaid dress. God help me,, my bros isn't til nov 30 and I will be like 37 weeks omggg


----------



## Hayaddie

Omg you are gonna be sooo cute and huge! I can't wait to see those pics!


----------



## jrowenj

Just huge not cute!!!!!! It's purplev and I'm gonna look like barney


----------



## mammaspath

barney!!!! and friends thatll be a great pic! hahaha


----------



## threemakefive

Had my check up all looks well baby very active...sono in 3 weeks to check heart since couldn't get a shot of it last time...Finally have my thyroid normal WOOOHOOO...and do u guys ever ask Dr the fundal height measurements bc mine were high and he made a comment abt 10 lb baby haha but said sono is more accurate so we will check her then


----------



## jrowenj

Great news emily i have my appt tmrw omg 10 lb babylolol


----------



## mammaspath

10lb baby what!!!
i thought they didn't do fundal checks til 28 weeks? holy crap!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> 10lb baby what!!!
> i thought they didn't do fundal checks til 28 weeks? holy crap!

I got a fundal check at 21 weeks....


----------



## threemakefive

Ya he's done it last two times....I read could be bc baby breech that it reads high but dudes....it was SUPER HIGH....32!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Ya he's done it last two times....I read could be bc baby breech that it reads high but dudes....it was SUPER HIGH....32!!!!!

Woah I was 21 at 22 weeks!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Ya he's done it last two times....I read could be bc baby breech that it reads high but dudes....it was SUPER HIGH....32!!!!!
> 
> Woah I was 21 at 22 weeks!Click to expand...

Ya, with my other kids I was always bang on, and I weighed alot more before and during with them...I asked him if that means Im fat and told him I've only gained 6lbs lol he laughed and said no, thats all uterus...but I did see that obioulsy the more kids, the quicker it grows so that could give me a few inches, and I read breech babies sitting up high can add a few...so lol hopefully that explains it.....did I mention OH was a 10 lber!?!?!?!? I told him I would kick his butt if she is that big lol


----------



## jrowenj

Hahahahahahaa ... i hope you dont have a 10 lber!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yikes! Freya's 12lb now at 8 weeks ha ha, let's hope its babies position x


----------



## Hayaddie

Wow she is already 8 weeks?!? Time is flying by!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I know! We are just home from her 8 week injections :-( poor thing screamed and screamed but we are home now and she's asleep. Mummy is eating chocolate!!!


----------



## mammaspath

did i mention i was having a baby girl!?! im so excited!


----------



## Mrs W 11

mammaspath said:


> did i mention i was having a baby girl!?! im so excited!

Yay!!!!! Congrats Amy that's brilliant news :happydance:


----------



## threemakefive

So...any of you ever eat something yet it taste totally different? One time it was cereal tasted like hairspray lol and today i had a piece of pizza and pretty sure it tasted like a cinnamon roll or something sweet like that hahah OH says I AM CRAZY!!! lol 

And ya, my friend had 10lb 3oz baby...i will not have a ten lber lol


----------



## jf1414

Hey Ladies! How is everyone?? Ive been MIA but wanted to pop in and see how everyone was.

OMG AMY a lil girl yay!!!! Congrats!!!!

I have my 20 week sono tomorrow night. We arent finding out the sex, but I am super excited to see babe and also I have to admit kinda nervous to see all the different parts and making sure all is where it is supposed to be! I am trying really hard to not be nervous but lets face it, I am a nervous nelly.

Ive already gained about 17 lbs and kinda freaaaaaking out about that as well! I think I need to get my ass in gear and start eatin healthier and walking more since I am terrified I will be ginormous by the end of this! Baby is starting to kick more and more and tonight I even saw my belly moving when it kicked. SO COOL. best part was when hubby felt it though for the first time. precious.

Anyways hoping all of you are feeling fantastic! Congrats Bev on your little pumpkins arrival!!


----------



## mammaspath

THREE - no weird tastes after the ms went away.........that was horrible......nothing tasted good

jf - hi.........dang i wish you finding out! its fun to feel baby move right?! I LOVE IT!

JAIME - are you still boycotting fb?


----------



## jrowenj

JF- nice to see you again! hehe! Don't worry about the weight gain!! I loooove feeling the baby move too! It's so amazing! Sometimes I forget that I am pregnant and then i feel the little guy moving around!

Emily - I WISH stuff tasted bad! Everything tastes so delish hhahahahaaha!!!

Amy - I am still on FB hiatus!!


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime lol I know right but I will say coke from a fountain drink today was to die for...I drank the whole glass lol bad bad me lol

Jf... don't worry abt weight gain its worth it :)


----------



## jf1414

Thanks ladies!! I had my 20 week sono last night. Got to see the baby moving lots and doing flips and we even got to see him/her yawn! The sono tech had the personality of a DEAD FLY and like wasnt explaining or showing us anything of what we were looking at. Once in a while she would be like "thats the heart" or "thats the top of the head". So i was joking around when I saw the hand and I said "does it have 5 fingers??" and shes like "omg I love when women ask that question about 5 fingers and 5 toes when theres a million other more important organs to worry about" I was like ummm I am worried about that also obviously you idiot I was kidding! Then she gives me like the shittiest 3 pictures ever at the end. I guess in her defense she needs to focus and get the shots and measurements that she needs for the doctor but I feel like when you know its someones first baby you could be a little more heart warming! Women wait weeks to see their babies on that screen and you should give them the best experience and best pictures that you can. I dont think my baby was really cooperating though for a good shot because it was moving so much and she kept poking my belly to get it to turn lol. 

Even though it sounded like a bad experience, it really wasnt because at the end of the day i got to see my baby and that was just amazing. Some people cant have babies and for me to even care about sonogram pics I guess is just stupid! I dont see the Dr until Monday night to go over all the measurements and stuff so I will keep you all updated. Hopefully all looked good. Once they tell me my baby looks healthy I sure as shit wont care about the sono tech and the pics! I am just grateful to have this experience :)


xoxoxo to all! Feel good Mamas!


----------



## jrowenj

Omg JF I had thesame kind of lady for mine! I guss they just look at it like a job. I'm glad baby is well!!


----------



## snowflakes120

I was just searching the PG groups and found y'all. Hope you don't mind me coming in and crashing the thread!!


----------



## mammaspath

not at all...........we were hoping you would make it oVER!


----------



## threemakefive

We even talked abt hoping u would join a few pages back lol ur not crashing this is where u belong!! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaaa lisa!!!! I can't wait til all the smep girls come! Shit, I forgot to message Jessica with this thread link! :dohh:


----------



## threemakefive

As of yesterday my belly is enormous!!! Saw my SIS who is three weeks further than I am and....she is smaller than I.am now lol I look huge OH couldn't stop touching my belly yesterday which he usually only does to feel a kick lol not to mention he accidentaly bumped it three differnt times yesterday...I feel huge lol 

How is everyone else's bumps coming along?


----------



## jrowenj

Lol emily. I think my bump has reached a plateau


----------



## snowflakes120

I can't wait for a bump. I don't even have any bloat - well I should say I have noticed it comes and goes - like everything else. I'm actually a bit worried as I have lost 3 pds already. Haven't even gotten sick at all. I think it's because I am eating healthier. But I am on the low side of what is considered a "normal" BMI to begin with. I'm not sure.

A question: Did you ladies get Flu Shots? My RE hasn't mentioned anything. I'm not sure what to think about it. There is so much conflicting info on the topic.


----------



## shellideaks

Lisa morning sickness tends to not kick in until 6 - 7 weeks if you do get it.

My bump is massive and causing me a lot of pain. Had to go to hospital last week cos of it and have been diagnosed with SPD :( Got an appointment on Wednesday with my consultant to discuss a possible induction before my due date.

However I'm half convinced I won't make it anyway. When I was pregnant with Max I had my bloody show at 36 weeks exactly and I dunno if it's coincidence or just what my body likes to do but I've been bleeding today. I'll be so creeped out if I lose it properly tomorrow lol.


----------



## Hayaddie

Oh Shelli you are totally having a baby soon! Yayyyyy!!!! What were your SPD symptoms?? I can't tell if I have it or if I just have normal aches and pains! When I try to move or get up my whole body freaks out and it takes forever to walk without a funny waddle lol

Afm my bump is hugeeeee. This whole time I had only gained about 4 pounds and within the last week I'm up 11!


----------



## threemakefive

snowflakes120 said:


> I can't wait for a bump. I don't even have any bloat - well I should say I have noticed it comes and goes - like everything else. I'm actually a bit worried as I have lost 3 pds already. Haven't even gotten sick at all. I think it's because I am eating healthier. But I am on the low side of what is considered a "normal" BMI to begin with. I'm not sure.
> 
> A question: Did you ladies get Flu Shots? My RE hasn't mentioned anything. I'm not sure what to think about it. There is so much conflicting info on the topic.

I don't get flu shots and neither does my kids or OH I think them sneaking in the h1n1 in the reg shot is terrible...I have bad feelings abt h1n1 vaccines...produced too quickly with not enough testing in my opinion.


----------



## Hayaddie

Oh I forgot the flu shot question! At my last appointment they asked me at least three times if I wanted the flu shot and I said no. I don't like the flu shot either so If I get the flu I'll take responsibility lol


----------



## shellideaks

Hayaddie said:


> Oh Shelli you are totally having a baby soon! Yayyyyy!!!! What were your SPD symptoms?? I can't tell if I have it or if I just have normal aches and pains! When I try to move or get up my whole body freaks out and it takes forever to walk without a funny waddle lol
> 
> Afm my bump is hugeeeee. This whole time I had only gained about 4 pounds and within the last week I'm up 11!


I hope so, totally ready for her to make an appearance now!

Main symptoms are just constant pain in my back and pubic area. Especially where you get period pain, it's like stabbing all the time and it travels round to my back. Plus it's bad at night time and I can barely get out of bed to go to the toilet. Have to use the wall as support and lower myself on to the toilet using the sink lol. Basically I feel like an old lady :haha:


----------



## mammaspath

i cannot beleive its almost baby time!!!! 

shelli - i can imagine you holding the walls........hahaha we will all be there soon! 

as far as the flu shot goes......im getting one......i actually took on a flu clinic job this season and as long as you don't do the nasal shot you cant get the flu..its a dead virus!.....and its going around bad this year.


----------



## jf1414

Hey Ladies, 
So I went to the doctor last night to get my results from my 20 week anatomy scan. She was telling me how everything looked good except that there was a discrepancy with the picture of the heart. She said that there was a line that they usually see that the tech put a question mark because she didn't see it. She said for me not to freak out that she just wanted me to go to another hospital and get a better sonogram on a more high tech screen to look at the heart. Of course I freaked crying all night. I mean she had just finished saying how my risk of Downs was like 1 in 12,000 or something and then she said this was a potential marker for it so I was just like what the hell is going on. I am trying really hard to just think that maybe the baby was just being active and they didn't get a good enough picture. Its so hard not to get nervous because I already feel like a Mom and I just want my baby to be healthy. I have to call today to make the appointment. My doctor, Husband, and family all didn't seem as concerned as I was because the doctor said that usually with downs syndrome it wouldn't be just one issue it would be a bunch of issues like the fingers would have something wrong and the brain and what not. This pregnancy stuff is hard! Its such an emotional rollercoaster! I am a worry wart to begin with and I was looking forward to a great report so I could finally relax, but hey I guess this comes with the territory of being a parent right?

Hope all of you are feeling well and welcome Lisa yayyyy


----------



## jf1414

PS they gave me the Flu Shot last night at my appointment. I felt ok about it since it was my OB giving it.


----------



## threemakefive

No worries JF my sono couldn't see the heart well enough to mark anything off as ok with it!!!! I go on the 10th to have another look but my dr said some machines don't work as well and baby is still small at 20 weeks so not to worry!! I bet all is great!!


----------



## mammaspath

jf- just for another reassurance this same exact thing happened to another girl on another thread i am on.........her baby is just fine......im sure everything is just normal.......i hope that helps


----------



## jf1414

Thank you for the reassurance...

They are sending me for a fetal echocardiogram to look at just babys heart and then I have to get another sonogram by some specialists. I am totally freakkking, I broke out into sweats and had like a nervous breakdown after I got off the phone with the nurse, because they were like we definitely want to see you this week. Ughhh Scarrrryyy. 

Amy what thread was that?

:cry:


----------



## mammaspath

oh jf ----- lemme get the name of it


----------



## mammaspath

try this link:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...annabees-thread-3-bfpss-145.html#post21580157


----------



## jf1414

Thank you Amy. Sounds like a similar situation but doesnt look like they sent her for another Sono? Mine is scheduled for tomorrow at 2:30. I am so scared! They are doing a Sono of just the heart. I am praying and praying it was just a bad picture and tomorrow they see all good stuff. I am trying to tell myself its my Mama in heaven giving me another chance to see my baby since my last sono tech was so quick. Talking myself into that one.... just need my mind eased! I just keep worrying but trying to be positive!


----------



## mammaspath

i really hope everything goes well for u..........when is ur appt?


----------



## jf1414

9:30am is my echocardiogram which is a sono of just the babys heart and then i have to get another sono apparantly afterwards so hopefully I get some answers.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Will be thinking of you tomorrow. I hope the scan shows all is fine and baby is well. X


----------



## jrowenj

I am positive everything is just fine, JF! Keep us updated, of course :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Tomorrow is 3rd trimester for me!


----------



## mammaspath

OMG jaime i aready look that big.........3rdtri??? wow its going by so fast!


----------



## jrowenj

Amy, you do not! I saw your pic on January Baby thread! You look fantastic! PLus, its like your 40th baby! hahahahahaha hot mama!


----------



## Hayaddie

How is time flying by so fast!!?! You and Amy are some hottttt mamas!

I think I am having an "end of pregnancy" meltdown. I think it just hit me that an actual baby is coming out of me in 33 days! Im too nervous to pack a bag or finish up the nursery, there is baby stuff EVERYWHERE! Eww and I found out I have to have my Strep B test at my next appointment... Yuck. Enough about this crazy... How are the rest of my crazy ladies?!?!?


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> How is time flying by so fast!!?! You and Amy are some hottttt mamas!
> 
> I think I am having an "end of pregnancy" meltdown. I think it just hit me that an actual baby is coming out of me in 33 days! Im too nervous to pack a bag or finish up the nursery, there is baby stuff EVERYWHERE! Eww and I found out I have to have my Strep B test at my next appointment... Yuck. Enough about this crazy... How are the rest of my crazy ladies?!?!?

ahhhh i can't believe your baby will be here any day!!!!!! Get your ass in gear, miss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Umm... i just found out what a strep B test is today... ummm.... wtf?!?!?!


----------



## Hayaddie

It doesn't even sound humane!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> It doesn't even sound humane!

omg... i dont want that :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Hayaddie

And I talked myself into washing baby clothes tonight and I'm magically out of detergent!! Lol


----------



## Hayaddie

My doc said I wouldn't even feel it... I'm pretty sure if anything goes in my ass I'm going to feel it! Lol


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> My doc said I wouldn't even feel it... I'm pretty sure if anything goes in my ass I'm going to feel it! Lol

is this something new they do?! How can i get out of this?!


----------



## Hayaddie

I saw a thread on here that said you could opt out of it. I figured since I was having a c section I wouldn't need it since the baby won't go out my whooohaaa but apparently my doc has other plans for me!


----------



## jrowenj

omg...


----------



## snowflakes120

Holy crap. They do the test up your butt! OMG!


----------



## jrowenj

i can't take it!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Hahha they don't stick it in ur butt lol mine never has they swab ur whoha and on the outside of ur booty hole lol hahhaha u do want the test see its like u always have it in ur body but if its active then u need antibiotics bc it can cause lots of issue with baby as I understand.


----------



## Hayaddie

Three you are always the reasonable one of the group :)


----------



## jrowenj

Ughh


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie said:


> Three you are always the reasonable one of the group :)

That's what all my friends say lol


----------



## threemakefive

Sick today and tonight ugggh feel terrible but gueas what...VDAY!!! :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wooo happy v day!!

They don't test for strepb routinely in uk.... A few people I know who found out at birth they had it had to stay longer in hospital while they & baby had antibiotics. Never knew where they did the test from tho!! Enjoy ;-) ha ha


----------



## jrowenj

omg, emily! Vday?! Time is flying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy Vday Emily! Yippeeee!! 

Girls, I am excited and scared all at the same time for my extra early US on Monday. I am hoping they find something. I at least want to see a yolk sac and maybe a fetal pole - it might still be too early for that. But I want to see something other than a sac. When I went for my 1st US last time I was PG - it was an empty sac with nothing in it. I don't want a repeat. I felt the same way as I do now. No symptoms. IDK. 

I am figuring out that my HCG levels are really freakishly high for 21dpo - they were like 5,800 - everybody elses seem to be like 2,000. I hope it doesn't mean anything bad. I just find it odd that my levels are tripling every 48hrs and my levels are really high but yet I don't feel 1 bit of nausea! I guess I'll know more on Monday...


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - please don't freak out if you go to the early us and they can't find much. Amy and Emily both went early and at Amy's appointment, they even suggested that she take medication to induce a miscarriage because they were sure it was not viable! So, just make sure that you keep in mind that early ultrasounds are some times deceiving!!!

I know the lack of symptoms is soooo stressful. I remember praying every day for signs and symptoms to let me know that everything was OK. I would say that symptoms hit more around 6-7 weeks. I even joined a thread in the PAL section of girls that had NO symptoms and we were always nervous, but we all wound up with healthy beans! So, maybe you're just lucky!!

I have no idea about the tripling of the levels... could be twins??????????


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay for V day!!!

And Jaime is in the 3rd trimester! Woot woot!!

Lisa I am going to guess Twins! Stay positive lady. That is the hardest part of TTC after a MC. I only have 32 days left and I still start to freak out that something could still happen! I'm crazy, I know... If I was a millionaire I would still pee on a stick every day! Bahahaha I am sure Monday will bring great news! :)


----------



## threemakefive

Thanks girls! Yea lisa, Im guessing multiples :) How many weeks will you be? 

Amy was told to take meds to induce mc, and I was led to think their might not be much hope! I didn't see but just an empty sac and it measured 5w6d! Those early measurements can be off with jsut the slightest touch. So no worries we just want to see those two sacs and hopefully two or three  yolks !!


----------



## threemakefive

K girls abt to have my first way too much info question for u all lol so...after sex tonight with OH...I was naseous which has happened a few times after sex but that was mostly the thought of sperm lmao it makes me queezy to think abt sperm when pregnant lol but their was none of that during this particular escapade but as soon as I got my O I had to run to the bathroom and couldn't stop vomitting for 10 mins!?!??! Wtf????? Anyone have any ideas what the heck that is about? 

Sure u all think I'm nuts lol but this is my third and its never happened with the other pregnancies lol I'm so lost on this


----------



## Mrs W 11

How did your scan yesterday go snowflake? I hope they could see something but as others have said its so early yet. Thinking of you x

Three... I didn't dtd much when pregnant (or since?!) I have never heard of this though? Maybe hormone related? 

X


----------



## threemakefive

Mrs W 11 said:


> How did your scan yesterday go snowflake? I hope they could see something but as others have said its so early yet. Thinking of you x
> 
> Three... I didn't dtd much when pregnant (or since?!) I have never heard of this though? Maybe hormone related?
> 
> X

Lol ya that's all I could think of too...it was crazy lol


----------



## snowflakes120

Hmmm. Emily, I'm not too sure. I would bet on it being hormonal - If you are worried put a call into your OBGYN's office and see what they say.... I've got a weird thing going on too. I know that when I O during BD as of recently - I get really bad cramps and it hurts near my ovaries for a few minutes after. I don't know if this is normal or not.... Anyone else have it?

MrsW. - Things went good. They saw the gestational sac and a yolk sac. Sorry girls no twins. Boooo!!! I honestly don't know if my 5' barely 100pds body could even handle twins inside it!! But they didn't see a fetal pole yet. RE seemed happy and said that was about all they usually see for 5w5d. I guess I'm normal for now. I go back next Friday when I a bit over 7 weeks to hopefully see the fetal pole and quite possibly a heartbeat on my little gummy bear.


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa I had that in the begining of being pregnant Dr said just ligaments stretching from the contracting after O :)


----------



## Hayaddie

Sheesh my poor hubby.... I barely have the energy to dtd anymore... And if he talks me into it I just lay there dreaming of a good nights rest! Lol please tell me I'm not the only lazy prego!?!?


----------



## jrowenj

emily - not sure what that was all about. you poor thing! I hate puking!

Haley... ummm.... i definitely did NOT dtd for our anniversary... so, you are not the only lazy preggo out there hahahaha!

BTW, haley you're the next smep babyyyyy.... i can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Lol Thanks Jaime... I hate it too especially pregnant as it hurts terribly but baby didn't mind she just kept on kicking away lol

OH and I have always had a very active sex life lol So I haven't lost too much of it but I dread doing it only bc I feell like we won't find a comfy spot lol but OH is quite the creative one he can figure a way for us to enjoy it hahah If it weren't for that I would not being doing it and after my vomit party I think I will abstain awhile hhahaha 

Haley I can't believe you are so close...did you go early with Addison or right on time?


----------



## Hayaddie

Jaime we didn't for our anniversary either :( I was in bed with my Pinterest by 9! Bahahaha I will probably have to make up for that tonight... Lame!

I can't believe I am next either! I am in the freak out stage... I didn't know nine months would go so freaking fast! 

I was soooo late with Addison but I wasn't that sure about my conception date or anything with her. I bet my husband I would go into labor on October 22nd, just a week before the c section date... Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Not not haley!!

Snowflake, glad it went well!! That's good news, fingers crossed you see heartbeat next Friday.

I was a lazy preggo and now I'm a lazy mummy!!


----------



## jrowenj

ummmmmm.... some clear liquid just came out of my boobs... wtf?!?!?! I am sooo not ready for [email protected]


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG Jaime! I didn't think that started til you got much closer to delivery!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> OMG Jaime! I didn't think that started til you got much closer to delivery!

ughh! It seems to have stopped. I just squeezed my tatas and nothing came out! hahaha!!! :holly:


----------



## Hayaddie

Mine have been doing that for a while! A bunch comes out if I'm getting in the shower?!? I think it means our milk makers are working!


----------



## jrowenj

here are some pics of the soon to be nursery! We had to put the guest bed and the office desk in the room until my parents move out in a month. The walls used to be a plain pale green. We added new carpet, the moulding around the room and the blue and white paint! The compass on the chair is a wall decal that will go up after the furniture is out and we have a bunch of other cool wall decor!


----------



## snowflakes120

Looks great Jaime. LOVE the blue color and the compass. It's a good sized room too!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, lisa! The room is HUGE! We have a cape cod style house and as of now the bedrooms are all downstairs. In 2 years we are going to renovate the upstairs to make it bigger and put all the bedrooms up there. The nursery will turn into a formal dining room!


----------



## snowflakes120

Holy crap! Now that's an undertaking of moving downstairs upstairs and vice versa. 

I am like feeling myself up here at work. My boobs didn't hurt yesterday or today at all. I'm nervous. I want my sore boobs back.


----------



## jrowenj

don't worry about the lack of sore boobs. mine did the same thing :hugs:


----------



## threemakefive

Mine did that Lisa....no worries :)

Jaime it looks great...so what is babies middle name? His first name is Blake right? Oh and I had leaking boobies early with my first now this time I've felt the wetness but not seen it lol its crazy


----------



## jrowenj

Well, my husband wants to use his middle name which is Scott... but I kinda like Alexander as a middle name. So, we will see. He said he really doesn't care haha!


----------



## Hayaddie

Omg! The nursery is sooooo cute! I need to get on the ball and get mine done! 

Don't worry about the boobies.. Mine hurt off and on, I don't think there is a real "boob tenderness schedule" you're good girl!


----------



## mammaspath

um...........hello......i'm back!!! 

Jaime - your leaky boobs!!!hahaaha love the nursery!!!!

lisa - don't worry about it........i had the same problem with the sore boobs.....now they are huge and sore.......youll be thankful later.

omg.........there is gonna be another smep baby soon!!! can't wait!!

and uh im 23 weeks today......one more to v-day!


----------



## mammaspath

why am i still a papaya???


----------



## snowflakes120

mammaspath said:


> why am i still a papaya???

Maybe they ran out of fruits so they had to double up on some of them??? :haha:

Thanks for the boob advice ladies!


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaa Amy! Almost Vday! The stupid ticker for some reason keeps the same fruit when you're higher in weeks!


----------



## mammaspath

well thats fing stupid.......i want a new fruit! ;)


----------



## Hayaddie

I've been a damn honeydew for like three weeks! Lol


----------



## threemakefive

Here Amy this is a better list 

https://m.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx?MsdVisit=1


----------



## mammaspath

im a grapefruit!! yummo!


----------



## shellideaks

I never bothered with the fruit ticker, it not changing every week later on in pregnancy would of pissed me off lol.

How is everyone doing, plodding along nicely I hope?

I brought Parker home today! I think cos she didn't come home straight away, I'm a little on edge but I can't stop looking at her :cloud9:


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaaaa shelli!


----------



## threemakefive

Aww Shelli so glad she is home...can't recall if I ever commented but I read her birth story and was glad she was doing well now :) Also she is a doll!!! :)


----------



## mammaspath

SHELLI!!! im so envious of you......i can't wait to see baby!


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay Shelli! I'm sooo glad she is home! Now the real fun begins!! :)


----------



## shellideaks

That it has, last night in the space of 10 minutes I had to change her nappy 3 times and she managed to pee and poop on my bed :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

12 more weeks for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

its going by so fast!!!

i put up holiday decor last night.....i told hubby when xmas stuff comes out we are gonna be getting soooo close!


----------



## Hayaddie

Holy balls only 12 weeks?!?!?


----------



## threemakefive

Wow Jaime moving along nicely....did u ever give a shout to jess abt this thread... I can't remember if I've seen her post in here lol 

Afm finally 25 weeks....I had my kids both before 37 weeks(induced dd at 37 went for induction but was in labor with ds at 36) so...I'm guessing only 12 more weeks for me :) Woohoo!!


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime I want to complain like you did lol Anyone else have carpal tunnel while pregnant?!?!? I've had it with every preganncy but this time started earlier and my left hand is almsot cramping today bc of it..it like gets stuck lmao

Anywho....how is everyone!?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey girls! Hope you are all doing well? I know its 11 weeks on but better late than never..... a picture of my little beauty, taken at 4 weeks old..... xx
 



Attached Files:







Face Pink Hat.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jrowenj

OHHH EMMMM GEEEE!!!! Mrs W she is just PERRRRFECT!!!!!!!!!!! I wanna bite those cheeks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

She's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

AHHHHH i can't wait to have a little babyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

she is so pretty!!!

jaime - i can't wait till your in labor.........wish i was there......its gona be epic!


----------



## threemakefive

MRS W...SHE IS GORGEOUS!!! sooo stinkin cute!!!

I got a pic of my little girl today...here she is...Baby no-name :( lol we still can't find one...
 



Attached Files:







Baby Girl.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jrowenj

Emily - what a great pic!!!! 

Amy- shut it!! I'm freakin out


----------



## jf1414

Hey Ladies!!! I have been so busy I never checked back in to say that the in depth sonos we got of babes heart came out fine and they said it must have just been a bad pic on the sonogram! Yay! We got a 3d pic too! he/she has been moving around soo much these days my whole belly moves! 

Cant believe how far along everyone is now!! 

Mrs W your lil one is just GORGEOUS!!!! I agree with Jamie I cannot wait to have a little baby!!

Emily thats an awesome sono pic! What names are you down to???


----------



## threemakefive

Love that 3d pic!!

I like the name Sloane.. he likes Zeeva and Olivia...but we dislike each others choices lol


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> Emily - what a great pic!!!!
> 
> Amy- shut it!! I'm freakin out

lmfao!!!!! i still can't wait for the birthing story! did i tell you im having a photo shoot during my drug free labor!!!!! oh yes can't wait for the circus!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies! She is an absolute joy, can't wait till you all have your babies! Today she has discovered her arms and is laying staring at her hands and arms in absolute amazement!! Sooooo cute.

Omg Amy you are mad!!

Love the scan pics ladies!! Jf I'm so glad all was ok, great news.

My face girl names are Freya (ha ha), Amelia, Amelie, Olivia, Sophie and India. Oh and Brooke. And I like Paige! And Jessica. I love girly names  I may have 9 babies and use them all


----------



## Hayaddie

Great scan pic!! Amy and Jaime can you guys just ask for an induction date so I can fly over there and watch you crazies!! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Amy- photoshoot and drug free labor?! Woosah!

Jf- awesome pic. Glad ur LO Is doing well


----------



## snowflakes120

Love all the pics!

Beautiful baby Mrs W! Paige is on the top of our girl name list! 

JF - Glad everything turned out perfect with the heart.

Amy - You are crazy-crazy!

Jaime - Don't be scared - just think of the outcome!

Emily - Hope you guys can pick a name! We have like no boy names at all that we like - I like more modern names and hubby likes more traditional boring names!

OMG! My US is in less than 24 hours! Eeeeekkkkkk!! Insert freak out mode now!! :loopy:


----------



## threemakefive

Thanks Lisa I hope we can too.. feels like we've gone through all of them lol she's going to have identity issues as she has been called Olivia Zeeva Harper Hazel lmao poor girl won't know her name. paige is a good one! lol like ur hubby, boring traditional names are my fave too lol OH wants super unique names. Can't wait for ur appt what time tomorrow? 

Mrs w I love freya and Sofia but someone in my family used freya (their like my third cousin or something lol.) And I named my cousins baby Sofia :)


----------



## snowflakes120

My appt is at 8am tomorrow. I'll be sure to update as soon as I get into work. Or call out if it doesn't end up being a good outcome. I <3 <3 <3 Hazel!!! It was one of my name pick's - hubby doesn't like it. Booooo!! I really like Harper too but my good friend's sister used the name! I'm sure as soon as you see her you guys will be able to choose a name!


----------



## jf1414

My nieces name is Paige and she is the cutesttttt :)

I love Sloane! Someone I know just named their baby Sloan Avery which I thought was awesome!!

We are thinking Brynn for a girl and Trey for a boy. Then to honor my mom who passed and his dad who passed we would use their names as the middle names


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck snowflake! I'm sure all will be great. 

I like meaningful middle names, we had Evie - my dhs great nan and Jane - my mums name and my middle name.


----------



## Hayaddie

I love Sloane too!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie said:


> I love Sloane too!!!!

You and I have similar taste in names....any other girl names you like lol 

OH said Elsie is on the list woohoo  getting closer maybe lol


----------



## jf1414

Do any of you ladies still get some cramping like almost like menstrual cramping? I have been having some today... is this normal?


----------



## jrowenj

jf1414 said:


> Do any of you ladies still get some cramping like almost like menstrual cramping? I have been having some today... is this normal?

yep!


ps... 11 more weeks for me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

threemakefive said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> I love Sloane too!!!!
> 
> You and I have similar taste in names....any other girl names you like lol
> 
> OH said Elsie is on the list woohoo  getting closer maybe lolClick to expand...

Hmm I'll have to look at the list I made at work tomorrow! Lol I really liked Hadley for a girl!

Jf I'm always getting cramps!

I cannot believe you only have 11 weeks to go! It seems like we just started this smep journey!


----------



## threemakefive

Hadley is too close to my daughters name...she has your name 

And I agree seems like it all just started and if i have this one as early as my last two I should have a baby in my arms in 11 weeks also. I had one at 37(induced) and one at 36 weeks (not induced )


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa, can't wait for the update!!


----------



## snowflakes120

I am having a baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We saw a baby that resembled a squirrel with a heart beat of 145!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: \\:D/ Lisa that is awesome news, I'm so happy for you! x


----------



## threemakefive

I dont know how to do all those awesome smileys shelli used but thats what i am doing right now is jumping and hootin and hollering!! yay!!! 145 is perfect ur little squirrel shall be perfect :) yay!!


----------



## jrowenj

Iisaaaaaa you're having a baabbyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay Lisa!!!!!! A baby squirrel!!! :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Woooooo Lisa!!!!! Fab news  xxxx


----------



## jf1414

YAY LISA!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!! I am soooo happy for you thats awesome news :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

How is everyone feeling?? I cant believe how far along everyone is! 

I think today is Vday for me?? :happydance::baby:


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks girls!

Yeah for V-day JF!!

So I am contemplating getting a doppler... any of you ladies get one? I want the Sonoline B but it's a bit pricey. Do you think it was worth having one or no? Should I just suck it up and buy it?


----------



## jrowenj

Happy vday JF!

Lisa, I have the sonoline B. Got it for 50 bucks. Its worth it! Just yesterday the baby didn't move all day and I was able to take out the doppler to reassure myself that he's doing well! I say go for it!!


----------



## mammaspath

LISa I AGREE WITH JAIME..........I DO THE SAMR THING WITH MY DOPPLER.......IM STILL KINDA OBSESSED


----------



## threemakefive

I'm with the girls got the same one on eBay...FYI find the one with bottle of gel not a package of gel and they have some with that and batteries for same price as small pkg of gel with no batteries...so double check :) I didn't get mine til a bit later as I had a day she didn't move so freaked and got one! Best thing ever!


----------



## threemakefive

Had a checkup today...baby girl was two pounds last week at the sono Dr says her heart looked great and theres still a chance baby will turn head down in the coming weeks :). Now every two weeks ill go to Dr...can't believe its getting close :)

How is everyone else?


----------



## jrowenj

Sounds good, emily!

I had my glucose test the other day and I go for checkup tomorrow and get results. I think then my appts turn to every 2 weeks! I really hope I get one more ultrasound. I'm dying to see the baby! I'm gonna ask tmrw if I get another ultrasound as I get closer to my due date! I think baby is growing bc he hasn't moved much in 2 days. I've been feeling pretty good besides beimg very sleepy!


----------



## mammaspath

2 pounds emily! wahoo! 

jaime - hope you get another scan too!

afm - i feeling like a f)(*&(cing house.......dear lord 15 weeks and counting! how much bigger can my ass get!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hahaha amy! I bet you look amahhzing! Have you gained any weight?


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeah for 2 pds Emily! I'm sure she'll turn soon - I was a breech baby!

Jaime - I bet the glucose test is was super fun! Haha! JJ! Hope you get another US soon! 

You look amazing in all your pics that you post Amy! Your nuts!

Thanks girl for the opinions on the doppler. I think I'm gonna purchase one on Friday when we get paid. I also thought it might to nice to have my MIL listen when she is in town over Thanksgiving and for my parents to listen when they visit over Christmas. :)

As for appts, my RE released me to the OBGYN last week after the heartbeat. I wanted to switch OBGYN's as mine retired soon after he referred to the RE and I want to deliver at a specific hospital - we have a bunch. So I made an appt with an OBGYN practice that the RE referred to me. I go on Friday for the 1st Prenatal visit. What should I expect? Lots of bloodwork - I am assuming. RE said I could still go back for another Ultrasound if I wanted for more re-assurance if the OBGYN doesn't do one til the NT (which I think is like 12-14 weeks). I just may go in next week when I'll be like 9 weeks or so. Or maybe I will find a heartbeat on the doppler and not go at all!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - at my first prenatal appointment, I got a pelvic exam and a breast exam. They did my bloodwork, took weight and blood pressure and answered any questions I had. Exciting stuff!!!!!

Omg, I woke up at 2:30am and couldn't go back to sleep until 4:30... i am miserable today. Off to my checkup then home to clean and do laundry all damn day. boo


----------



## threemakefive

Thanks girls! I couldnt believe she was so big...I have to share a story...my OH has felt baby kick and all but he isn't the typical super duper excited kind of person lol but the other day I told him to feel bc it was like she was tapping her fingers and hands on my belly so he started feeling and got a huge smile pushing on her then she would push back... so the last two days he has done this "game" with her and his face is priceless every time!! I think he finally connected to her the way we do when we feel them move :) lol 

Jaime I hate the glucose test I do mine in two weeks. I hope you get another sono but alot of them don't do one this late unless they fib and say its bc of belly measuring big or something. 

Lisa, defintily blood work and all that jaime said for first appointment unless you request to do the pap later, I did just bc I had one in feb and i was too nervous in the early part to do anything lol I say go for another sono next week if they wont do one at obgyn but then agin I love sonos :)

Amy I bet you look as tiny as an apartment not as big as a house  

I am feeling exceptionally large as well tho lol and I was freaking out bc it seems I have put on 7 lbs this month but when I spoke to my dr about my carpal tunnel and hands being all puffy he said I am retaining water at least a gallon of it and thats where the weight came from...thank goodness as that will come off easily lol but he said steer clear of salt. I also told him of my crazy throwing up after sex he laughed and said I am allergic lol but that sperm has this natural chemical in that causes vomitting and that could be the cause..isnt that crazy!?!? he wants me to not do as much or at all if i keep gettin sick afterwards...until I hit 34 weeks.


----------



## jrowenj

Emily, that is so cute that your husband is so connected with your little baby girl! Omg allergic to sex?!

Lisa - I had the pap smear at 8 weeks and I will never do it with future pregnancies. I bled heavily for 2 days and thought I was miscarrying bc of the cramps and blood. It was so scary

Afm, my blood sugar is good but I have minor anemia! I was freaking out about it but I'm feeling better. Gonna increase my iron intake


----------



## snowflakes120

So cute of hubby Emily and his game! Very sweet indeed! Your Dr. sure does have a sense of humor and his allergic to sex!

Jaime - Glad they caught the slight anemia. Don't be surprised if the extra iron gives you a tummy ache. I hear it's a bit hard on the system. All my laundry is clean and folded sitting in my family room needing to be put away. Your welcome to stop by my house after your done at yours! I've been way too tired to hang it all up. 

Thanks for the advice on the pap ladies. What would I do without y'all!! I had mine done last in Feb so I will be telling them I don't want another til after the baby is born. I will completely freak if I start bleeding!


----------



## jrowenj

Is it wrong if I don't do my chores and if hubby gets mad, I blame it on anemia?


----------



## threemakefive

hahahah Jaime...anemia makes you tired...didn't the dr tell you to take it easy the next two days to regain your strength  hahah Don't do your work just relax lmao

Lisa, I didn't do my pap til 21 weeks lol and all went well so you tell them what ever you feel comfortable with :) And yes my dr is a hoot,....he actually delivered me when I was born so he is older and definitly heard alot of crazy things lmao


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> hahahah Jaime...anemia makes you tired...didn't the dr tell you to take it easy the next two days to regain your strength  hahah Don't do your work just relax lmao
> 
> Lisa, I didn't do my pap til 21 weeks lol and all went well so you tell them what ever you feel comfortable with :) And yes my dr is a hoot,....he actually delivered me when I was born so he is older and definitly heard alot of crazy things lmao

ahhh yess... i totally forgot that my Dr told me I need to rest for at LEAST 2 days :thumbup:

My husband yelled at me and told me that I have low iron because I am a slacker and don't eat my veggies!!!! He said he's gonna shove greens down my throat daily! 

Maybe my eating crumb cake for lunches lately hasn't been the best choice... I shall eat some homemade italian wedding soup for lunch today. Loaded with red meat and lots of spinach! Take that, red blood cells!


----------



## jf1414

Jamie I have the slight Anemia too! I take Iron supplements. I am sad you dont have a ticker because I dont know how far along you are now!!

HAHA Amy I totally feel the same!! But you look amazing! I feel huge too though!!! I am so scared for how big I am gonna be at the end of this lol I was at work the other day and saw a pregnant lady walking on the treadmill looking all fit and cute! Out of jealousy I did the only rational thing I could think of ... go back to my office and eat a handful of starbursts! lol ohhh man I used to be so athletic and active!

Yay for 2 lbs Emily!!!!

Lisa I am so freakin happy for you. I remember the beginning of the pregnancy being so exciting and also feeling like it dragged along but all of a sudden it flys by!!! 

I had my 24 week appt today, everything looked good- glucose test up next in 4 weeks.. is it as horrible as everyone says???


----------



## jrowenj

jf1414 said:


> Jamie I have the slight Anemia too! I take Iron supplements. I am sad you dont have a ticker because I dont know how far along you are now!!
> 
> HAHA Amy I totally feel the same!! But you look amazing! I feel huge too though!!! I am so scared for how big I am gonna be at the end of this lol I was at work the other day and saw a pregnant lady walking on the treadmill looking all fit and cute! Out of jealousy I did the only rational thing I could think of ... go back to my office and eat a handful of starbursts! lol ohhh man I used to be so athletic and active!
> 
> Yay for 2 lbs Emily!!!!
> 
> Lisa I am so freakin happy for you. I remember the beginning of the pregnancy being so exciting and also feeling like it dragged along but all of a sudden it flys by!!!
> 
> I had my 24 week appt today, everything looked good- glucose test up next in 4 weeks.. is it as horrible as everyone says???

I have my ticker in a spoiler. You can click on the spoiler and see it :thumbup:

The glucose test isn't bad at all in my opinion! Just have to drink a super super sweet drink!

Holy shit this baby is lodged under my damn rib for the past few hours. He does this all the time and i have to push him out!


----------



## snowflakes120

I have a total TMI question now... Sooo I have been pretty backed up. Today I had to strain pretty bad to go #2. Will this hurt baby? Am I being irrational? I'm kinda worried!


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa I have done the same thing lol the way I figure is vomiting while pregnant is far more forceful than pushing to poop and babies make it through so I think baby is just fine :) try greenish bananas to help with keeping regular :)


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!!!!
super busy today........and i think im getting a cold......yuck!!!

lisa - everyone seems to have a poop problem in the beginning.........i wouldn't worry about the strain except for hemmoroids!!! lol


----------



## mammaspath

omg - i just noticed i changed in to an ugly ass egglplant.....wahoo!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Lol you ladies are cracking me up! Between pooping and being allergic to sex! Bahahaha

So I just left my check up and I got put on bed rest! I'm secretly happy because I don't have to work anymore! Holla! Just don't tell my husband! I have to do a 24 urine culture and starting tomorrow a sono and nst every two days. Monday my doc will decide if I need to deliver early! Ahhhhhhh!


----------



## jrowenj

Haley, I am so excited to see little Sawyer! I love your maternity photos too!


----------



## threemakefive

Hey now my allergy to sex is not funny hahahahhahhahaha ok yes it is but still lmao

Upload a few maternity pics for me to see at least for a day or two then u can take them.down if u want :)
I had the same issues as u with my first and they took me early p.s. 24 hr urine sucks lol can't wait to see Sawyer :)


----------



## mammaspath

Ive been sneezy all morning since u bd with hubby.....i think im allergic too! Lol!


----------



## Hayaddie

I can't wait to see Sawyer either! :)

Amy, I am just going to assume I'm allergic and abstain from BDing! Poor hubby Bahahaha


----------



## jrowenj

30 weeks, baby!!!


----------



## threemakefive

lol girls...only problem is being allergic sucks bc I want it all the time hahahahhha but I have abstained for a few days I thiknk I shall try again tonight lmao wish me luck for no pain or puke hahahahhahaha

YAY!! Jaime, can't believe you are thrity weeks already!!!!! :)


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay for 30 weeks!!!! When is your baby shower??


----------



## jrowenj

Nov 3rd!


----------



## threemakefive

Mine too Jaime :) who's.throwing yours? U helping with any of it/


----------



## jrowenj

My mom is hosting it but i am helping her plan :)

What about urs?


----------



## threemakefive

My mil is doing it at her house she is doing all the food....sil is doing the cake and my daughter is the game planner so I'm helping her with that...she is stoked about the candy bars melted in diapers game lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

We played r melted chocolate in nappys game at my shower ha ha so gross! Hope you all enjoy 

Haley wow hope all is ok xx


----------



## Hayaddie

You guys are going to have sooooo much fun!!!! So.... I have 10 days left! We installed the car seat last night! Ahhhhhhh!


----------



## snowflakes120

yeah for showers! and installation of car seats! Y'all are getting so close!

I just had the worst 1st appt. I am not liking the new OBGYN practice. I liked the Dr. but not the practice. Talk about feeling like being herded like cattle.... I think I may transfer again. I hated that I got no bloodwork done or anything. Dr. just talked about crap that I already knew - what a waste of time. It took 2 hours to get in and out! Redic! I don't know. I am also not happy that I won't be getting any bloodwork or anything done for another 3 weeks bc they didn't have anything open any earlier. I'm not sure what to do. I was less than pleased when I left. I am feeling more stressed out and unhappy about the whole situation.


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa....I say change bc if u don't like them now u won't at all I'm sure. Find a good one :) I have one of the best around and it never takes that long unless by chance he gets called to deliver a baby lol


----------



## threemakefive

Woohoo haley...u see Dr next week and might go early righr?? Can't wait :)


----------



## Hayaddie

Yep!! I go Monday and the doc will decide if I need to deliver that day or keep my scheduled date of next Monday!!


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie said:


> Yep!! I go Monday and the doc will decide if I need to deliver that day or keep my scheduled date of next Monday!!

How did it go? Any news yet?


----------



## Hayaddie

No baby today! I go back Thursday and of my blood pressure and everything still checks out good baby will be here Monday!


----------



## threemakefive

Yay so close  induction or csec?


----------



## Hayaddie

C section at 9 am!


----------



## threemakefive

Target is having a 2 week baby sale :) Just so everyone knows!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeahhhh Haley! Can't believe how close it's getting! Last weekend! 

Thanks Emily - I saw the cutest 3 pack of bibs there the other day that said "worth the wait" and had a pic of a turtle on them. Super cute and looked pretty gender neutral. I might swing by and pick them up! My 1st baby buy!


----------



## threemakefive

snowflakes120 said:


> Yeahhhh Haley! Can't believe how close it's getting! Last weekend!
> 
> Thanks Emily - I saw the cutest 3 pack of bibs there the other day that said "worth the wait" and had a pic of a turtle on them. Super cute and looked pretty gender neutral. I might swing by and pick them up! My 1st baby buy!

woohoo!! First baby buys are always great...our first buy was our son picked out a dinosaur (browns and greens) little newborn set with onsie bib and pants, and our daughter picked a pink polka dot newborn set! :) I still feel like we are not even close to being ready ugggh...we have only bought a swing, car/stroller combo and OH picked out a little dress...that is it!


----------



## Hayaddie

Ohhhh I love Target! I still need to find a coming home outfit!


----------



## threemakefive

What do you all think of the name Elsey (not sure on what spelling yet)


----------



## jrowenj

I like elsie or elsey!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Did jess ever move over here with us?


----------



## Hayaddie

I love it! You know I love uncommon :)


----------



## snowflakes120

I really like it Emily!

I haven't seen Jess post at all!

Found baby on doppler this AM! I'm ecstatic!


----------



## mammaspath

Lisa! Thats so freakin exciting......i used to be so obsessed with doppler! 

Hay omg the countdown is so on!

Afm ...... just packin on the pounds!


----------



## jrowenj

Soooo our kitchen floor is being polyurethaned and it smells soooo bad. I'm upstairs away from it but can still smell it a bit. I'm nervous that its gonna mess my baby up????


----------



## mammaspath

GGet a mask!


----------



## threemakefive

Lol Jaime it will be fine...did u send jess the link to this thread?

Thanks girls....I think that's the name


----------



## Hayaddie

I pretty much have four days left until I have this kid... And get to enjoy a mimosa... Or something equally as delicious! Ahhhhhh!

I'm ready to see some new bump pics!!

And house pics Jaime!


----------



## jrowenj

Hmmm I don't remember, Emily

Haley 4 dayssss oh em geeee


----------



## jrowenj

Soooo how's everyones sex life? Mine is horrible! We can't find any positions that we both enjoy. Ughhhh


----------



## jf1414

Freaking out over here! My friend was over last night and she saw that I had Dannon Light and Fit yogurts in the fridge and shes told me I wasnt suppossed to eat them!! I eat them like every day I can even remember some days where I had them as a snack twice a day! She said it had Aspartame (Artificial Sweetner) and that your not supposed to have it! I looked it up online (BAD IDEA) and it says Aspertame could cause Brain development issues ! I know I am probably over reacting because I am sure you need to eat like gallons of it, but its scary when its something you eat everyday!! Its so scary all of this food stuff, its impossible to know all the "rules"! 

Haley- SO CLOSE! Cant wait to see pics!!!


----------



## jrowenj

If I'm sure little doses is fine. Don't worry!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jf I thought all yogurts were ok. Don't worry if there was any proven risks it'd be mentioned in the food guidelines x


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Soooo how's everyones sex life? Mine is horrible! We can't find any positions that we both enjoy. Ughhhh

Same here!!! We can't find anything we both like so I usually just end up saying hurry up so I can get back into my sweatpants! Lol


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Soooo how's everyones sex life? Mine is horrible! We can't find any positions that we both enjoy. Ughhhh
> 
> Same here!!! We can't find anything we both like so I usually just end up saying hurry up so I can get back into my sweatpants! LolClick to expand...

Ughhhhh!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Spooning was the only way I could do it comfortably.


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> Soooo how's everyones sex life? Mine is horrible! We can't find any positions that we both enjoy. Ughhhh


ditto!!!!!!! 

ugh... i can't wait for a great drunk sex night!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mammaspath

shellideaks said:


> Spooning was the only way I could do it comfortably.

spooning sex is not fun for me..........i get no orgasm!!! sorry for the tmi 

i really don't like it that way.........cuz the sex is all about MEEEE!!! lmfao!:blush:


----------



## mammaspath

omg........baby has hiccups..........first time i felt those!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Doggie style... standing up from behind...on ur side....that's all we can do at this point sometimes we have to stop and try again lol I think its the angle of my hips as far as being comfortable for me....we really like our sex but it takes so much work lmao

Jf my Dr has told me to eat those yogurts before...everything we eat or drink.causes something anymore...ignore ur friend!


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> Spooning was the only way I could do it comfortably.
> 
> spooning sex is not fun for me..........i get no orgasm!!! sorry for the tmi
> 
> i really don't like it that way.........cuz the sex is all about MEEEE!!! lmfao!:blush:Click to expand...

Well if we are in the tmi lol I agree not enough movement for me when we do it that way lol


----------



## mammaspath

threemakefive said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> Spooning was the only way I could do it comfortably.
> 
> spooning sex is not fun for me..........i get no orgasm!!! sorry for the tmi
> 
> i really don't like it that way.........cuz the sex is all about MEEEE!!! lmfao!:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Well if we are in the tmi lol I agree not enough movement for me when we do it that way lolClick to expand...

LOL! you are my funniest friend today!!!! i totally get it!


----------



## jrowenj

Yeah I def don't get an orgasm in the spooning position! Doggy style is kinda uncomfortable bc my husband is 6'5 and I'm 5'3... Soooo it's hard to get a good angle bc he can't hunch down low enough and I can't arch high enough bahahahaha!


----------



## Hayaddie

Lol I'm laughing!!!! For some reason I can only get comfy if we are on the couch! I think it's because I can sink down into the couch rather than on my hard ass mattress!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Lol I'm laughing!!!! For some reason I can only get comfy if we are on the couch! I think it's because I can sink down into the couch rather than on my hard ass mattress!

Remind me to never come to ur house for a movie night :haha:


----------



## mammaspath

jaime!!!!!!!! u are cracking me up.............archie!!!! 

im so trying the couch!!!! ahhhh yess


----------



## threemakefive

Lmao Jaime....how high are ur kitchen chairs???? Now I'm revealing too.much but if they are counter hight chairs it should work...lean over the table a bit lmao just trying to help hahah

Ya we do doggie on the couch but I sink too far on my back and can't get up lmao

Also camping chair...u on the edge of it....him on his knees in front and rocking the camping chair lmao it works :) promise last tmi from me just want to help as we have tried everyhing as we enjoy our sex life lmao


----------



## jrowenj

Omggg Emily lolololol!!!! 

My parents are living with us soooo no nookie in the kitchen!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Bahahahaha! I just steam cleaned the couches! You have a good six weeks before they get freaky again ;)

Ohhhh try the bathroom counter! You sit on it, and he can stand in front... Or in Kev's case maybe he can kneel! Sheesh he is tall! Lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

Just popped in to see what's going on and from yoghurt I read 'I def can't orgasm in the spooning position' I'm like omg what have I missed!! Ha ha ha.

Not long till your babies are born and then when you have the energy the sex is sooo much better than when preggers


----------



## threemakefive

OMG HALEY!!! TOMORROW IS THE DAY RIGHT>?!?!?!!?!??! :) CAN'T wait to see him!!

We picked a name...she will be Elsie...but I think with two e's at the end like my daughters name :) YAY!!! She has a name!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Tomorrow is the big day!!!!!!! Woot woot!!

PS I loveeeee the name!


----------



## jrowenj

Yayyyy Emily!!!!

Holy shit, Haley!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Elsie - love the name 

Good luck Haley, can't wait to see pics! Enjoy xx


----------



## shellideaks

Emily, that's a gorgeous name. Great choice :)

Haley, can't believe tomorrow is D-Day. How exciting, looking forward to seeing pics of your little man! x


----------



## mammaspath

can't wait to see pics hay!!!!! congrats


----------



## Hayaddie

Thanks guys!


----------



## jrowenj

Sooo I live at jersey shore and I'm freaking out about the storm!


----------



## Hayaddie

Omg! Are you getting evacuated?!


----------



## jrowenj

No. Te town next to me did. A 20 ft tree on my lawn next to driveway just fell into street! If it fell the other way our cars woulda been hit


----------



## jrowenj

Wtf my shower is in 6 days and only 15 items have been bought from registry


----------



## snowflakes120

Today is the day Haley!! Thinking of you!

Hope you are out of Sandy's way Jaime! Boo about no one adhering to the registry! Bummer! I always get stuff off the list - I know it's stuff they actually want!

Not much going on with me. I have an appt for genetic forms and bloods tomorrow. I heard the heartbeat on doppler both on Sat and Sun. Hubby was excited to hear it. I have yet to gain any weight and my pants fit still. A bit concerning considering I'm 5'1" and just about 100pds. But I do have a long torso. I for sure thought I'd start to show right away. I'm gonna try to get the Dr. to do an U/S tomorrow to ease my fears.


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime...I didn't know I could see what has been bought off of it lol but I was surprised to see someone bought us our pack and play with bassinet :) I never have done a registry til this one and figured I would for the last one.... I just added the pack and play the other day even though I didnt think anyone would get it as I have always bought the big stuff!! I am stoked lol granted nothing else on there has been bought but shoot Ill take that :) That's a nice chunk of the pie I dont have to pay for as its the last big thing we needed!!
Glad the tree missed your car!! Be safe!!!

Haley can't wait for pics he should be being born right about now :) yay!!!!!!

Lisa, I wouldnt worry much as weight now would be bloat anyhow :) I still wear my jeans but with a hair tie keep them together as they wont button lol hope they get you an ultrasound at the dr!! :)


----------



## threemakefive

Here is my almost 29 weeks baby belly ( I am huge!!! lol )....lets see all of your baby bellys!! :)
 



Attached Files:







Belly 29 weeks.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mammaspath

emily - im a house.....you don't wanna see me


----------



## jrowenj

Emily cute bump!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Amy and Jaime let's see them....lol Amy I am a house u can be the shed hahaha


----------



## snowflakes120

Super cute belly Emily! 

I bet you are super cute too Amy - post a pic! 

Congrats on Sawyer Haley!

Hope you are safe Jaime - I heard Sandy made landfall at Atlantic City! Thinking of you!


----------



## threemakefive

Haven't heard from jaime today..hope she made it through all that yucky storm stuff :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hey girls. Not sure if you all saw how bad jersey shore was hit. Its quite devastating. Our beautiful beaches completely demolished. So many trees down you can't even imagine. Most likely will be out of power for 8 days or more we were told. I will try and log on my phone to keep updated. Can only charge my phone in the car so my battery life is limited. Hoping my baby shower won't be ruined saturday : (


----------



## mammaspath

Awe jaime that is so sad! I hope ur shower goes as planned


----------



## threemakefive

Hope things are going ok Jaime!! I hope your shower goes off without a hitch too!!

Tomorrow is my shower and I am getting excited :) it should be a fun time!! Hopeing I get all we need for baby Elsee :)


----------



## jrowenj

Day 5 no power. Hearing we won't have power til nov 11th. Its 30 degrees here at night and I'm freezing! With this timeline, its looking like no thanksgiving this year and lord knows when our renovations will get done. I'm going into 3 weeks with no kitchen. 

Emily I hope ur shower is fantastic : ))


----------



## threemakefive

Se Jaime sorry to hear that...still having your baby shower?? Hope u get power soon....did u get any water damage?


----------



## Hayaddie

Emily I can't wait to hear all about your shower!

Jaime that sucks ass! I hope you still get your shower! Praying for you lady!


----------



## mammaspath

jaime - how was the shower?????

hay - how is everything going?


----------



## mammaspath

did anyone notice im 27 weeks pregnant?:haha:
 



Attached Files:







27weeks.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jrowenj

Emily- how was your shower?

Amy - lookin good in the neighborhood!

My shower was yesterday and I was so happy ppl came out despite so many ppl with no power. Mosdt of them were jhappy to get out and be in a restaurant with heat and power and food! I got soooo much great stuff!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeah for good gifts and power Jaime!

Emily - How did your go? I bet you got loads as well!

Amy - Looking good girl!

Hayley - How's it going so far? 

I had my last acupuncture appt yesterday. Not much else going on. Life has been super busy lately! I can't wait to get to 2nd tri so I can relax a bit more. My symptoms have still been super mild and I'm not getting that big. My pants all still fit fine. Can't wait for NT scan in 2ish weeks to see baby again.


----------



## threemakefive

Amy you look great!!! :)

Jaime so glad your shower went great!! Did you get all you need?

Lisa, your almost to 2nd tri...whens the next scan? 

My shower day started with a feezing cold shower lol as the hot water heater is misbehaving this weekend...next was all of my family cancelling on coming to the shower except for my Mom...then all my friends got stuck in 45 minutes of extra traffic...Thankfully that was the last of the mishaps and all my friends and other half's family along with my Mom arrived and we had a great relaxing baby shower with tons of good food!! :) We got alot of stuff but only 1 thing off my registry lol so...this week we will be making returns for all the repeat stuff we got and getting the last 4 or 5 things we will need :) To my surprise the day went well :)


----------



## jrowenj

Emily- glad it turned out well in the end and was nice and relaxing. I have a lot of returns too. 

We got a boat load of clothes. I did get my stroller,crib, bedding, gliding rocking chair, car seat, boppy pillow, spa bath, pank n play, high chair, bassinet, swing, entertainment saucer, tummy time mat. Still need to get a vibrating jumper, breast pump, bottles and monitor! I am surprised we didn't get any bottles!


----------



## threemakefive

Wow Jaime u did good!! We didn't get any bottles either!! I have never seen a shower with no bottles, diaper bag or baby bath lol so that's what we will have to get :)


----------



## jrowenj

Emily I agree. I was surprised not one bottle, no baby bath products like lotion or shampoos, no sleeper gowns and I only got 2 stuffed animals! I kinda thought those were typical things that u get boat loads of


----------



## snowflakes120

Sounds like you ladies made out like bandits! I too am surprised by the lack of bottles! Can't believe how close y'all are to the finish line! 

Emily - My next scan is the NT scan/bloods and I go on 11/16.


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime I know it was an odd shower lol must be the time.of year or something lol We are making returns today after this 3 hour glucose which is kicking my butt I've made the waiting room table my foot rest and the chair next to.me.as an ARM rest lmao 

Lisa I can't wait for your scan....what hb u getting with the doppler? High or low?


----------



## snowflakes120

I would say average on Doppler is around 160. Not sure if that is high or low. HB at 7 weeks was 145. 

Hope you are having fun drinking that yummy drink!! At least you have made yourself comfy in the process!


----------



## threemakefive

snowflakes120 said:


> I would say average on Doppler is around 160. Not sure if that is high or low. HB at 7 weeks was 145.
> 
> Hope you are having fun drinking that yummy drink!! At least you have made yourself comfy in the process!

I'm.guessing girl for you :) what do u guys want and are u finding out?

Drink was worse than the 1 hour and the place is packed of people complaing especially when I walk up to the window say its.time and go straight.back lmao


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry it was not delicious!! Ha, yes, there have been days when I would be burning a hole in your head if you got in right away after I had been waiting for like a half hour!!

We def want to find out. I have always wanted girls. I have been saying for years that my body can only make girls. haha. I only have sisters. I don't know anything about boys. But with it taking us so long to even conceive as long as the baby is healthy, so at this point, I honestly don't care if baby is girl or boy. I am hoping to be able to make the gender scan appt when my parents in town visiting for Christmas when I will be about 18 weeks. I think it would be really special for all of us.


----------



## jrowenj

Em- sounds like a fun day! NOT

Lisa- that would be awesome xmas present. I'm guessing girl

When is baby supposed to flip around? I just used doppler and babys head is under my rib


----------



## shellideaks

Jaime I wouldn't rely too much on the doppler to tell you bub's position. My midwife and even the hospital consultants thought Parker was breech cos they could only pick up her heart beat very high up on my stomach but she was head down at that point.

Lisa that sounds like it would be a wonderful Christmas present, I hope you can book it in for that time!

Emily glad you've got the GTT test out of the way, we only have to do it for 2 hours over here, which wasn't too bad. 

Amy, bump is looking great. Third tri and home stretch already :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, shelli. Only reason I suspect doppler may be correct is bc I can feel something wedged under my right rib all the time (until I push him out) and the rest of movements are all the way on my left hip. I can see hand or feet all the way down there. So, when I did doppler today it was BOOMIng. Under my rib and non existent under my belly button


----------



## shellideaks

I had that too! At one point it was her head under my ribs but she turned without me even realising and I still had something wedged under my ribs (turned out to be her feet lol). Only way I got a definite answer was by having a scan the day before she was born.


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, shelli! I hope that's the case


----------



## threemakefive

Dr says most have til 36 weeks to turn.before u have to worry unless like me.u go early so he hopes.by 32 weeks mine will turn as I go early usually....my Dr said he can't tell baby position with doppler as it can echo....

I survived the test but felt terrible til I ate 

Can't believe everyone so close now!!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, Em. 

I thought I wanted baby to come early but now 2-3 weeks without power is making me hope this baby comes late!


----------



## threemakefive

A friend of friend was selling a brand new vibrating chair...jj Cole bundle me for carseat and a baby bath all for 20 bucks!! :) just saved us 60 bucks Woohoo :) and she says she has soooooooo many girl clothes I could dig through them and take my pick :) 

Jaime hopefully you get power soon!! We went 2 weeks without it once and it was terrible....hope baby waits til you have time to finish it all...

What kind of diaper bag are u all getting? OH wants the backpack ones but Idk yet...


----------



## mammaspath

im a freakin squash........how appropriate ......... my kid is in my ribs all day!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Hahha Amy mine never gets up in ribs thank goodness :) can't believe ur a squash!! are u getting excited?

Jaime I love blakes full name in ur signature :) youre gunna POP soon!! Are you all ready?


----------



## jrowenj

Amy - Yummy... i love squash! I can relate to the baby in the ribs! My baby JUST decided this week to move out of my ribs, thank god!

Emily - OMG... I have 6 weeks left. I can't believe it!!!!! My house is almost done being renovated too! I hope this shit is done before the baby comes! Our kitchen is almost done. Just need to do the finishing touches. Our countertop and sink are being installed the day before Thanksgiving!! talk about cutting it close, right?! I don't know why i offered to host thanksgiving... 

HOw is everyone feeling?!


----------



## threemakefive

Yikes Jaime that will be close!! How are Dr appts? They think ull go any earlier?

I'm good...lots of BH this week Dr wants sono in two weeks to check size and position...I'm pretty sure I've dropped already so he wants to check cervix in two weeks also!


----------



## mammaspath

jroweN - 6 WEEKS.....holy moly!!!! thats outa control

emily - good luck with your appt!

afm - my freaking daughter is breech!!!!! ugh totally messing with my birth plan......any suggestions!????


----------



## jrowenj

My dr appts suck. They just do stupid Doppler every time! Ummm I need help picking a damn breast pump. Help"!!


----------



## mammaspath

Jaime......they will only measure and do the doppler til 36after weeks then theyll check ya once and see how your doing.........breast pumps....no clue sorry


----------



## jrowenj

How do u know Anastasia is breech


----------



## threemakefive

Spinning baby and natural family websites help give ideas to.spin breech baby...mines breech too as best we can tell. That's why sono we will check :) 

I hear medela is the best pump brand, that Automatic are easiest, but manual are great for on the go. Still haven't bought one yet lol u could ask ur ob what they recommend!


----------



## snowflakes120

I was a breech baby. I never turned. I hope Anastasia turns for you soon!!

Jaime - My cousin used the Medela pump in style for both her babies. Great news about the kitchen getting in place. The pics of it on FB look beauuuutiful!! I am doing T-giving too! It's my fav!

Yeah for dropping Emily and getting BH already!! I really love the Petunia Pickle diaper bags! We'll see if I get one though. 

I hope some of the girls on SMEP get their BFP! Y'all are getting so close I won't have anyone to talk to anymore!!

NT scan and bloods tomorrow. I'm soooooo super nervous!! But excited to see baby again! Really hope everything is ok with baby. 12 weeks today - so close to getting out of this dreaded 1st tri! Maybe I will be able to start to feel a bit more confident about things soon. Sore boobs and exhaustion starting to ease up a bit this week so that has been nice. Still haven't told anyone yet. Still going to wait about 3 more weeks or so to let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - I can't believe you are 12 weeks!!! Yay!!!!!!! Can't wait to see your scan pics!


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> How do u know Anastasia is breech

the doctor checked from the top of my belly when I was lying down......they usually do that around 32 weeks but she started early i guess......i had a feeling as I have worked in labor and delivery.

i was pretty sure what I was feeling up around my ribs was her head and down by my private it feels empty.......well i was right......this baby is ruining my birth plan!!! lmao!:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> How do u know Anastasia is breech
> 
> the doctor checked from the top of my belly when I was lying down......they usually do that around 32 weeks but she started early i guess......i had a feeling as I have worked in labor and delivery.
> 
> i was pretty sure what I was feeling up around my ribs was her head and down by my private it feels empty.......well i was right......this baby is ruining my birth plan!!! lmao!:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

oh! I wanna know if my baby is breech!! WTF?! I felt a big round bulge at the top of my belly, but maybe it was hit butt??? Also, I think I can feel him hiccuping and when I do I feel it all the down by my va jay jay... but I don't know if its hiccups or what?!


----------



## threemakefive

lol Jaime he's probably laying fine if you feel hiccups...they feel almost like a heartbeat lol

Amy you gunna let doc turn baby? and fyi my dr says not to worry about breech til at least 32 weeks!! I was for sure breech up til at least last week we know, but now we can't tell for sure lol 

Lisa I can't wait to hear about sono!!!! HAve you told anyone or just you and DH? not your mom or anything?


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> How do u know Anastasia is breech
> 
> the doctor checked from the top of my belly when I was lying down......they usually do that around 32 weeks but she started early i guess......i had a feeling as I have worked in labor and delivery.
> 
> i was pretty sure what I was feeling up around my ribs was her head and down by my private it feels empty.......well i was right......this baby is ruining my birth plan!!! lmao!:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oh! I wanna know if my baby is breech!! WTF?! I felt a big round bulge at the top of my belly, but maybe it was hit butt??? Also, I think I can feel him hiccuping and when I do I feel it all the down by my va jay jay... but I don't know if its hiccups or what?!Click to expand...

i swear my hiccups are in my vagina!!! well babies anyway........ask doctor to check next time you go in!:happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

does anyone have sore va jay jay muscles?


----------



## threemakefive

Not yet Jaime occasionally but I did with my first the closer I got to time :)


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Not yet Jaime occasionally but I did with my first the closer I got to time :)

mine has been hurting so bad for the past 3 weeks!! It feels like I have been horseback riding! hahahaha!! Maybe Blake will be here for Christmas! I was hoping to have him 12/12/12 :happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

Here's some of my pics. 

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Baby/Baby12weeks2-bnb.jpg

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Baby/Baby12weeks9-bnb.jpg

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Baby/Baby12weeks1-bnb.jpg

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Baby/Baby12weeks5-bnb.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

awww lisa! I am so thrilled for you!


----------



## mammaspath

lisa--------how precious!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Lisa those are some great pictures, love the one of it waving! x


----------



## jf1414

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Not yet Jaime occasionally but I did with my first the closer I got to time :)
> 
> mine has been hurting so bad for the past 3 weeks!! It feels like I have been horseback riding! hahahaha!! Maybe Blake will be here for Christmas! I was hoping to have him 12/12/12 :happydance:Click to expand...

My Birthday is 12/12/12!!!!! Hope you have him on that day!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

jf1414 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Not yet Jaime occasionally but I did with my first the closer I got to time :)
> 
> mine has been hurting so bad for the past 3 weeks!! It feels like I have been horseback riding! hahahaha!! Maybe Blake will be here for Christmas! I was hoping to have him 12/12/12 :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> My Birthday is 12/12/12!!!!! Hope you have him on that day!!!!Click to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## Hayaddie

Hello ladies!!! Gosh I feel like I've missed so much already! Hmmmm where to start!? I can't believe how fast one is flying by! 
Amy, you better get to turning that baby! I read on the SMEP page were army said a got bath and an ice pack, I've heard that does the trick! 
Jaime, 1. Your kitchen is amaze balls and I'm totally jealous! 2. I use a Medela pump and so far it's pretty nice :)
Lisa, your pics are awesome! So clear!
I know I'm missing like 80 people but I can't remember what I've read! I hope you guys are doing great!!!
I think I'm Facebook friends with everyone so you guys probably know all about Sayer already :)


----------



## mammaspath

hay - you wouldn't believe what ive been doing to turn this baby!!!!

jaime - you are almost there!!! i can't wait to see blake!!


----------



## Hayaddie

I cannot wait to see Blake and Anastasia!!! And the rest of the SMEP babies!


----------



## threemakefive

I can't wait to see all the wee ones either...and what a range of names we all have chosen for smep babies lol

Haley I don't do the fb thing lol so fill me in on sawyer and show me a dang picture already!!!!!!!

Amy...don't get too crazy yet...MINE TURNED!!!! I am like 98 percent sure she finally went head down nothing like waiting til nearly 32 weeks!!! :)

Lisa any name ideas?


----------



## jrowenj

Why am I the only ding bat that can't figure out which way my baby is? I can't figure out ever what I'm feeling either... A butt, a leg, an armn his head..


----------



## jf1414

I think Hubby and I decided on names. 

Brynn for a girl and Trey for a boy. My mom and his dad passed away this past year and we will use their names as the middle names. Brynn Janet and Trey Vincent to honor them.

What do you guys think?


----------



## jrowenj

I love those names! My nephew is Trey : ) I LOVE brynn too!!


----------



## jf1414

jrowenj said:


> I love those names! My nephew is Trey : ) I LOVE brynn too!!

Yayyyy!!! Cant wait to see if it is a Brynn or a Trey! :oneofeach:


----------



## mammaspath

my husbands name is trey............so ya im partial to it.........

jamie - dingbat.......don't worry ive only had four other babies to figure it out haa


----------



## threemakefive

Love them Lisa!!! I always liked brynn or brynlee :) great choices and I like Vincent a lot!!!

Jaime use your doppler find hb if its under belly button he's head down and butt is a lump u push on where whole body shifts where head baby will just turn head away not move whole body...and where are ur strongest kicks? And...knees are round elbows small lol


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Love them Lisa!!! I always liked brynn or brynlee :) great choices and I like Vincent a lot!!!
> 
> Jaime use your doppler find hb if its under belly button he's head down and butt is a lump u push on where whole body shifts where head baby will just turn head away not move whole body...and where are ur strongest kicks? And...knees are round elbows small lol

Well, there is a big round lump under my ribs and when I push it, the whole baby shifts so maybe it's a butt. Usually the hiccups I feel are way low by my hip bone. However, I mostly feel rolling not kicks and when I do feel what I think are kicks they are down low by the hiccups but may e that's his hands...


----------



## threemakefive

My guess would be butt under rib head down facing backwards based on what uve said :) when's next appt the can tell u ?


----------



## jrowenj

Next appt is Monday. I'm gonna ask! I'm pullin out the Doppler right now


----------



## jf1414

Jamie I CANT BELIEVE YOU ARE DUE IN 4 WEEKS!!!!!! Ahhhhh!!! 

Thats so funny that your nephew is Trey and that Amy your husband is Trey! Do they like having that name??


----------



## jrowenj

Umm... yeah... it just set in last night while watching tv that I only have 5 weekends until the baby is here! I haven't set up the nursery yet! I am freaking the EFF out!

I think my nephew likes his name. he's only 7 but I think it's a "cool guy" name for sure!

Off to my appt. I think I start my weekly appointments next week.


----------



## mammaspath

my hubby loves his name.......i like it too.....it took some getting used to


----------



## jrowenj

I have been checking for stretch marks every damn day... so far, so good


----------



## jf1414

Awesome!!!

I have been using Mustela stretch mark cream and its working like a charm so far!!


----------



## jrowenj

Appt went well! Only gained half pound in 2 weeks : ) start my weekly appts now and I have my strep B test next appt. Omg I don't want it!


----------



## mammaspath

strep butt test........hahaha!


----------



## jrowenj

STOP, AMY! I am freakin out!


----------



## mammaspath

it really isnt that bad......it only takes asec...and next week he will probably check you.


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> it really isnt that bad......it only takes asec...and next week he will probably check you.

:thumbup:


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm freaking out a bit. My NT results are in and I have a 1:270 chance of a baby with down's. Not all that great of odd's at all. I am scared. Average for my age is 1:700. Genetic OBGYN considered my number "normal". I don't know. I'm not too happy with it at all.


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - I wouldn't worry at all. Sounds pretty good odds


----------



## mammaspath

i wouldn't worry lisa........20 week ultrasound should tell you more. I actually just did a study review on this exact thing in one of my nursing research classes and nt results should be combined with 20 week u/s to get better results in diagnosing downs.


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa, Amy is right, that is similar to how my dr does it. they are the only ones around here that do it that way and their numbers are far more accurate. My friend had 1:250 for one of her kids and she turned out just fine :) Just think chances are 249 out of 250 that yours will be just fine :)

My sister is due the same time as you Jaime and she is having her baby right now :) Better get busy...

Well, went to my appt. lets start with baby looks great. she has perfect toes. and lots of hair. she weighs almost 5 lbs. but...SHE IS BREECH!! I couldnt believe it i would have bet money she had turned...kinda bummed about that..but there is still time. She has her feet above her head! I will post a pic of that when my phone charges...but the only worrysome thing was her fluid levels are high. not sure the details yet as i see dr tomorrow. but sono lady says i will need constant monitoring with sonos to make sure she is ok. kinda worried about that...but we shall see..


----------



## jrowenj

omg, emily... don't say that. i am not ready!
I hope your princess turns!!!!

OMG, I am so annoyed with my MIL. her comment on my status is so annoying... I can't stand her. Thank you for correcting me... the status was meant to be "cute" you stupid bitch...


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime what was ur status and what did she say?


----------



## jrowenj

I siaid that im short and baby must take after his daddy and be tall bc im uncomfortable. So, she says kev was the tiniest of all his brothers and was only 19 inches. But she didnt mention kev was a month early!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks girls. Starting to feel a little bit better about it. Hoping it improves with the 2nd blood draw in 2 weeks. Then I will get my final result.

Emily - My co-worker had too much fluid. Baby was not swallowing enough fluids. She had to have alot of ultrasounds and a few non-stress test and I think 1 stress test. They induced her on her due date and all went well. Hope baby Elsie switches positions soon for you!

Jaime - Awee. My MIL drove me nuts all weekend when she visited. At least this time she didn't call my friend a hussy. Which she totally did last year at Thanksgiving. I try to take what she says with a grain of salt. I know it's hard! Hope baby Blake moves for you too so you can get more comfy! I don't really have much room for a big baby either - this should be interesting for me too!!

This 20 week u/s to find out more about DS ... will they check for more stuff at the anatomy scan then? Or is this a entirely separate scan? My gender scan is at 17 weeks. And it seems they don't give any more scans after that at all. So I should expect them to look a bunch of things over at this upcoming scan??


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Thanks girls. Starting to feel a little bit better about it. Hoping it improves with the 2nd blood draw in 2 weeks. Then I will get my final result.
> 
> Emily - My co-worker had too much fluid. Baby was not swallowing enough fluids. She had to have alot of ultrasounds and a few non-stress test and I think 1 stress test. They induced her on her due date and all went well. Hope baby Elsie switches positions soon for you!
> 
> Jaime - Awee. My MIL drove me nuts all weekend when she visited. At least this time she didn't call my friend a hussy. Which she totally did last year at Thanksgiving. I try to take what she says with a grain of salt. I know it's hard! Hope baby Blake moves for you too so you can get more comfy! I don't really have much room for a big baby either - this should be interesting for me too!!
> 
> This 20 week u/s to find out more about DS ... will they check for more stuff at the anatomy scan then? Or is this a entirely separate scan? My gender scan is at 17 weeks. And it seems they don't give any more scans after that at all. So I should expect them to look a bunch of things over at this upcoming scan??

yep. the scan you have at 17 weeks will be to check all the organs and measure all the parts of the baby. it's kinda lengthy depending how cooperative the baby is and it's the best scan! You are gonna have a blast!!!! I can't wait to find out what you got baking in there!


----------



## snowflakes120

Sweet. Thanks Jaime. Now I'm even more excited for this scan! I just have an internal feeling that it's a boy. I don't know why but at the scan I kept saying "him". And I swear I see a nub on one of the photos (avatar pic)!!


----------



## jrowenj

i bet it's a boy too!!!! I was the same way! I kept saying HIM and whenever I would think of random names, they always turned out to be boy names popping in my head. Also, whenever I was at the store I would gravitate to more boys clothes! So weird


----------



## mammaspath

so i went to my doctor appt.......sheesh its been two weeks alreadY!!! so baby has turned.......the downward dog of the couch did the trick hilarious! but last 2 weeks baby measured at 30 weeks today measured 29 and a half

babies measure bigger when breach but now im under......and worried.....great there goes my anxiety!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Amy that's normal breech always makes them measure bigger. I might need to try your couch trick as I thought she flipped but no go.

Jaime I'm glad my mil is awesome...sorry urs is driving u nuts lol

Lisa I saw a nub on ur pic too :) I bet boy.

Afm Dr gunna run some blood test, 24 hr urine all that jazz to.check baby since the fluid is high....then another sono in a week or two. I have two weeks to get baby flipped or we talk of csection!


----------



## mammaspath

emily - where is your pic!


----------



## jrowenj

yeah, Em... we want pics!!!

I did the rest of my baby shopping today! We are setting up the nursery RIGHT NOW!


----------



## mammaspath

ooh can't wait to see. my nursery is about done......ill upload pics in a little bit


----------



## snowflakes120

I wanna see nursery pics! I am going to start emptying out the room we are going to use during my time off at Christmas. I also want to start furniture shopping then too. I am the most excited to do the nursery room!!

Aweee I'm a lemon!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa- picking all that stuff out is so much fun and exciting!!!


So... I have my brother's wedding tomorrow and I am already exhausted just thinking about it. I have the rehearsal and rehearsale dinner tonight a little over an hour away. Then, I have to get up at 7am tomorrow and head an hour and 15 minutes to the Bride's house to get ready and do pictures all day. Then we are all "hanging out" at the hall before the ceremony which starts at 7pm and the wedding isn't over til midnight. So, basically I have a 17+ hour day ahead of me. I look like a damn whale in the bridesmaid dress too... Pray for my sanity and my poor, swollen feet!


----------



## threemakefive

Yay Lisa 14 weeks :) 

Let's see pics of nurseries girls :)

My computer is crazy today ill try again tomorrow to upload the pics :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Thinking of you today Jaime! Don't over do it! Have fun!

Pic's Emily!! Do you have your nursery done?


----------



## threemakefive

No we aren't setting up the nursery fully yet since baby will be in our room for awhile :) So just have her "area" set up in our room for now :) 

Here are my sono pics... Her leg is along the top in the first one and her foot and head are in the second one :)


----------



## mammaspath

it is so crazy how they can fit like that in a belly emily!! seems so unreal! I really hope she turns soon!


----------



## mammaspath

um can I please not sneeze again for the rest of my pregnancy!!!!! dear god that's embarrassing!!!


----------



## threemakefive

I know Amy it is crazy and if u Google frank breech babies they look silly when they are born.lol 

Omg I know I sneezed and thought I peer myslef yesterday!


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime hope you have fun at the group B test this week  I have mine today as far as he had said(maybe I can not remind him and not do it this week hahah) jk its no biggie....

I wil have my first check today, as I go early with babies so he wants to start checking now. I'm a little worried aobut her fluid levels as he told me it must be hypertention or diabetes but all those test came back fine from what I was told....so...Im gunna be asking lots of questions today :) 

LETS SEE THE NURSERY PICS LADIES :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Not long to go for most of you ladies!!!!! Xx


----------



## jrowenj

Umm... i am mega stressed... My parent's have been living with us for 4 months. Their house was supposed to be ready to close last week... it got pushed to this friday and now they just told me last night that the closing is pushed back until at LEAST the 21st. I was crying last night to Kevin about it and was crying this morning thinking about it... I know it's silly and selfish but I am just so upset. I guess I just had this whole experience planned in my head and it did not involve my parent's living here! I don't want to go into labor while they are here... I wanted it to be just Kevin and I... I go into labor, we call everyone to tell them... not we go into labor and I have to yell upstairs and let my parents know we are on the way to the hospital. I wanted to come home to our newly renovated house that we worked so hard on but now we are gonna have to come home to a house filled with my parents... Kevin and I have been working SO hard to get everything done so that he and I could have a couple weeks to relax together in our new home before our lives change forever... now, it's just not gonna happen that way :cry:


----------



## threemakefive

Aww Jaime I'm sorry I totally can understand and ur not selfish at all. I would hate to have others living with me...theycant stay with someone else? I know my mom would understand if I explained. It will still be a joyous time I guess all u can do is make the best of it. Maybe it will be done early???


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh man Jaime. I am a huge planner and when things don't go according to how I want them to..... I am not a happy person. I like Emily's idea. Anywhere for them to go so you guys can have some personal space to relax and just enjoy each other before Blake is born? I know my parents would understand if I explained how I felt...


----------



## mammaspath

jaime = so sorry sweets!!!! i would suggest staying in the hospital the max time so you can get some rest and alone time with you and baby! and daddy!


----------



## jrowenj

I do have a feeling that once the baby is born, they are gonna go stay at a hotel for a few nights so we can come home to our house. I think I'm like Lisa where I had this whole plan and maybe the fact that my plan is not happening that's what is upsetting me most?


----------



## threemakefive

That's good Jaime and I am sure that's what it is but either way it will be special and seem perfect once Blake is here :) let's see the nursery :)


----------



## jrowenj

Emily - Blake's room isn't finished yet! This is another thing on my list that isn't done and I am stressed about! I have to go get a dresser this weekend. Right now my husband's office is in the nursery and the only place we have to put it is upstairs in the spare room... but because my parent's are still living in the spare room, we have no where to put his office so that is an added problem!


----------



## threemakefive

I bet it still looks great JAime :) Hope it all settles down for ya :)


----------



## jrowenj

so, my parent's told me they are moving out the 21st but I overheard them talking upstairs and they were talking about how the builder told them they wouldn't be in before Christmas... nice of them to kee me posted. I am so over this shit. Sorry I am so negative... I am just sick of people being inconsiderate and dishonest.


----------



## snowflakes120

Jaime - Put them on the spot - ask sooo how's the house coming along... any new developments or news?? Have you decided what your going to do about such and such? Or you can just call them out on it and say listen... I overheard you saying blah blah blah. See what they say. I know it sucks to be the one to have to be the one to bring it up (I am never good at that!) but maybe they aren't sure how to bring it up either and want too. I am sure all this stress and anxiety is not good for you and baby being so close to your due date. At least if you talk about it, it will make you feel better a bit better and won't be so worried... ya know? You'll have definite answers and won't be wondering what if's - you'll have your plan and you'll know their plan. I want you to be able to enjoy this special time and enjoy the last bits of your pregnancy and stuff. I know they will understand if you bring it up to them, they are your parents!! I am sure if they know how your feeling, they will be more than accommodating.


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa- THanks for the advice! I DID bring it up this morning. I told them I know you are probably nervous to tell me because you feel bad, but I would much rather have an idea than to find out 2 days before! My mom lied and said "oh, i could have sworn we told you" UGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

How is everyone??? 

Me... I'm awake for the 5th time tonight and can't sleep lol Dr apt Tuesday to check on baby girl...other than that just waiting for her arrival :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls.

I'm doing good. Told work today. Told family on Saturday. And will be telling a bunch of friends next weekend when we do an ugly Christmas Sweater party.


----------



## jrowenj

Emily sorry ur having trouble sleeping. Yea for baby girl checkup!

Lisa- was everyone just soooo excited?!
I have an ugly xmas sweater party the 22nd but not sure if I'm going yet

I have my strep b test today! Woohoo! Ughh! I hope dr feels my tummy and tells me if my baby is breech or not! I've been feeling good though. Finished the nursery over the weekend except for the dresser hasn't come yet but that's the last bit! Will post pics when its in!


----------



## threemakefive

YAY lisa!! So glad you got to tell everyone :) I bet your family was excited...had you guys told anyone? or just the two of you up til now? 

Jaime just ask dr if he could tell you baby position and im sure he will...he should be checking your cervix and should feel the head when he does that. I did my group B last week and I knew I wasn't crazy...my dr doesnt do it in your butt like some. Glad I have a good one hahha Glad the room is coming together can't wait to see the pics soon. We are going to put batteries in everything and put the covers back on everything(just washed all of them) so we will be completely ready :)


----------



## jrowenj

Omg checking to feel the babys head through my hooha sounds painful!


----------



## mammaspath

jamie - let us know how your appt goes


----------



## threemakefive

Hahha Jaime it is a little lol so how was it all???


----------



## jrowenj

Appt went well! No internal and the swab wasnt in the butt phew!!!

Blake is head down and gonna be tiny to average size! Im excited!


----------



## threemakefive

No exam;???? That's odd my Dr starts at 35 weeks for avg pregnancies...earlier if you tend to.go early.

Glad he's head down...how big were u and hubby at birth?


----------



## jrowenj

I heard a lot of drs dont do internals bc even if urdilated u could be at that measurement for a few wekks so it doesnt tell them much. 

Hubby was 3 weeks early and was 6 lbs. I was a week early and was 6lbs also


----------



## mammaspath

My doc starts checking at 36 weeks thats it just to get an idea.....i never make it passed 38the weeks so idk what will happen this time but i am sure getting uncomfortable!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Eek so excited for you guys!! Glad he is head down, good news.

We are going through some kind of 5 month sleep regression. I've never been so tired. Really struggling its making me feel so short tempered :-(


----------



## threemakefive

Mrs W 11 said:


> Eek so excited for you guys!! Glad he is head down, good news.
> 
> We are going through some kind of 5 month sleep regression. I've never been so tired. Really struggling its making me feel so short tempered :-(

That sounds like no fun...I say more naps are in order for you :)


----------



## mammaspath

im not sleeping well at night............i always feel like i need a nap!


----------



## mammaspath

oooh im a honeydew today!!!! how exciting!


----------



## jf1414

Hello all!! I cannot believe how far along everyone is now!! ahhh! so exciting!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## threemakefive

SHE TURNED!!!! NOT BREECH TODAY FOR THE FIRST TIME!!!! now the bad news...complete bedrest for pregnancy induced hypertension :( ugggh


----------



## snowflakes120

Great news about her turning Emily! Total bummer about the hypertension. I think I remember you saying you usually go early so maybe it won't be too long. 

Jaime - Hooray for no butt swab!! Yeah for tiny to average size - I know you had been worried about that! 

Amy - Hope you get some more naps in or start to sleep better. 

I can't believe I will be 16 weeks or 4 months tomorrow! I also have to go and do the 2nd bloodwork portion of the Sequential Scan. But crazy how fast this going! After my gender scan on 12/20 I am off work til 1/2!! It's going to be to great - going to try to get tons of baby shopping and stuff done. Main project is to clean out the room that will be the nursery. Where am I going to possibly put my makeup table??!!


----------



## threemakefive

Thanks Lisa...ya I usually go.early but now I'm worried I won't lol

How is everyone?? 

Afm Dr on Monday and a non stress test...all my preggo buddies have now had their babies even the.one due a week after me lol I'm the last one!


----------



## jrowenj

Emily- bedrest? Ugghhh!

I am readt to have this baby... My pubic bones are crying for some pain relief!! I can barely walk. I feel like A porn star that's rehearsed way too much


----------



## mammaspath

JJamie r u trying anthing to get that baby out????


----------



## threemakefive

Dr appt today...hoping for something good lol 

Jaime...I'm with amy... what u doing to get that kid out lol


----------



## jrowenj

Well, kev and I had a date night planned for this past saturday and we hosted a xmas party sunday so he told me I had to hold out til after the weekend hahahaha!!! So, now its on like donkey kong! All I've heard is lots of sex and walking. Any other ideas??


----------



## shellideaks

My water broke an hour after DTD, get some action in ;)


----------



## jrowenj

I'm gonna get funky tonight" 

Went on hospital tour last night and I'm freaking out about having to give birth!


----------



## shellideaks

I won't lie, it's not fun but literally the second it's over you forget all the pain. I remember when I was like 3cm dilated I was dreading how much further I had to go but it actually goes pretty quickly once you're in the swing of things. I'm sure you'll do great when the time comes and Blake will make it all worthwhile :)


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, shelli... Ughhhh


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime nipple stimulation seems like a good one too worked for my sister :) dtd is a big one too...the actual deed plus sperm are great for invoking labor..

As for me Dr says if I was seeing another Dr they'd prolly deliver me today as my bp is still high nut he thinks bedrest for one.more week would be good...and he's not sure if she's head down now bc she's not in my pelvis anymore...ugggh...


----------



## jrowenj

Emily get some rest!!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

jaime - i am kinda getting freaked out about labor too! are you doing this all natural? i would try bouncing on an excersize ball sex............and castorol oil it nothing seems to get it moving.......it worked for me in the past.


----------



## mammaspath

emily - baby in a week!!! that is awesome news!!!!
im bout 4 weeks out max.........and i cant freaking wait.......this baby is still way up in my ribs though so I think she really likes it here!


----------



## jrowenj

Not sure if I'm going all natural. Gonna play it by ear!


----------



## Hayaddie

Ladies it's totally almost smep baby time!!!! Sorry I've been MIA! I only have two weeks left before I go back to work and then ill be connected to the world again! Lol


----------



## jrowenj

had my checkup today. Pardon my french, but that internal hurt like a fucking bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so miserable after that exam. I went to the mall to get some walking and shopping done and I had to go home because I am so sore and spotting like crazy from that exam. I am NOT happy!


----------



## Hayaddie

Oh shittttt! Are you dilated??


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Oh shittttt! Are you dilated??

Only 1 cm... it felt like that ******* Dr stuck his god damn fist up there. Hubby and I DTD last night and I was planning on doing it tonight again to get this baby out, but after that exam... I can't even walk!!!!! I wanna cry


----------



## mammaspath

jaime - sometimes internals hurt and sometimes just uncomfortable........i know that if i try to relax it's not as bad.........if your trying to get that baby out id advise some bding!!!!! it should help since the doc already irritated the cervix!!!


----------



## jrowenj

I have been dtd! That exam was so painful. He was pushing, shoving, jamming... ughh


----------



## jrowenj

Ummm.... im having globs and globs of brownish discharge since my interal


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Ummm.... im having globs and globs of brownish discharge since my interal

WOOOHOOO.... mucous plug :) dtd tonight :)


----------



## jrowenj

Please let this start something!


----------



## threemakefive

Go or a walk too :)


----------



## mammaspath

Did you say you would try castorol oil? jaime


----------



## jrowenj

No thanks on the castor oil. So, we dtd around 11pm and it is now 130am and I am in soooo much pain I can't sleep. I'm not having contrctions but my lower abs are screaming and when I try to walk, its soooo heavy and painful. I'd be surprised if I don't have this baby in the next day or 2. Omg, I wanna cry


----------



## threemakefive

Ya Jaime so glad your in pain I mean...hahhah yay so excited!! 

Afm SNOW DAY!!!!! :) didn't have any snow last winter so glad to see a bit this year :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeahhhh Jaime!! Sorry for the pain!! Hope things move along swiftly so you have to endure the pain too long!!

Snow day Emily!! Jealous me!! It's been in the 60's still here!!

Gender scan today and I'm an onion!! OMG!!


----------



## threemakefive

Yay Lisa !!! Can't remember what I guessed before on your gender but I bet I'm right lol can't wait to hear :)


----------



## jrowenj

Pain is gone. Booooo!!!! I am still having brown globby discharge though... ughhhhhhh

Im jealous of ir snow day, em!!!!

Lisa, i am gonna stalk u all day!!!!! I say girl!


----------



## shellideaks

I read that boys are more common with IUI so I'm voting boy!


----------



## mammaspath

i think i said boy earlier.........i can't wait to hear!!!!

jaime - ugh i just wish you would just have that baby!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Miserable!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

oh im sort of jealous of your pain! i wanna be done!


----------



## threemakefive

Me too...jealous of the pain I want pain hahha


----------



## snowflakes120

Come on baby Blake!! Mommy and Daddy want to meet you!!

IT'S A BOY!!!! Yeah we are so excited. But I have a stupid yeast infection. Just took the Diflucan. Which I am totally nervous about bc I have read conflicting things on whether it is OK in PG. Praying for everything to be OK. But we are so happy to be having a boy!! Yipppeee!!


----------



## mammaspath

Lisa....im soexcited for u!! Thats is amazing!


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaaaaa lisa!!!!!!!!! Names?!


----------



## threemakefive

Yay!!! Ya what's the name...my doc wouldn't do diflucan....Idk why but he said only topical creams

How are ya jaime? I've been having contractions all.night but aren't bad yet I hope they get more.painful but I bet they'll stop instead lol


----------



## jrowenj

I actually feel better which is not good bc I wanna have this baby! I slept great last night. No more aches or contractions and baby doesn't feel as low and heavy... I'm rather annoyed


----------



## jrowenj

Well.... Had that weird brown mucus discharge from tuesday til last night and I just went to bathroom and bright red blood when I wiped. Gonna monitor it for a few and then call Dr. He said to call if I have period like bleeding... Wasn't that much but wE shall see


----------



## snowflakes120

No names picked yet. I plan to run to Target when I can peel myself off the couch to get a baby book for us hopefully get a few we like.

Oh yea forgot to say that I am feeling the baby kick pretty regularly now. It's is such an awesome and weird feeling at the same time. 

Ohhhhh things sound to be progressing for you Jaime.

Getting close for you too Emily. Yea, from what I have read, it seems either OBGYN's think it's OK or def not. Which is why it scares me but I already took it so too late to go back. It seems its bad at multiple high doses but the one dose isn't as bad. Hoping for the best.


----------



## jrowenj

Sooo cool that ur feeling ur lil boy moving, lisa! Best feeling ever


----------



## mammaspath

is it me or does it seem like the last 8 weeks just crawl by???? How did everyone get halfway through their pregnancy and im still waiting on 4 weeks????? and this baby feels like its gonna fall out of my nanah at any second


----------



## mammaspath

lisa - isn't it the coolest feeling ever???? I just love it!


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa I don't think one pill would hurt is love to have taken it as it works faster and quicker than topical lol so glad ur feeling baby it is neat huh!?!? :) can't wait to hear a name

Amy I agree these last few weeks are dragging!!!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay Lisa!!

Jaime I heard the the day before labor starts you are supposed to feel the best you've felt in forever! Hope that's a sign!


----------



## shellideaks

Congratulations on your little man Lisa! :D


----------



## dove830

Hi ladies:)

I've been lurking for a bit...still unsure if I should join in or not, as I'm only 11 weeks, and still worried and cautious....

Jamie--it's sounds like your bundle will be here any hour:) Good Luck!


----------



## threemakefive

Cone on in Dove :) Try not to worry...worry won't change anything so enjoy :)


----------



## mammaspath

JJust update here........jaime is in labor.........yay!


----------



## shellideaks

Ooooh yay, go Jaime!


----------



## mammaspath

SShe had baby at 12288 this morning....havnt seen a pic but they are doing well!


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hey!! At the hospital chillin with my little man! 

Was feeling mild contractions at 4pm friday. Water broke at 5, so went to the hospital. I was 2-3cm so they started me at low dose of pitocin but my body reacted quite well to the first dose and within minutes I was having 90 second contractions on top of each other. The pain was ridiculous! I had to wait an hour for the epidural. After I got the epidural, I was comfy for about an hour and a half and then BOOM I could feel major contractions and pressure like I wanted to push. It was so quick I went from 3cm-10cm in an hour or so! Dr said we are gonna start pushing, so call ur fam. It could take 2 hrs... Well, 3 contractions, 6 pushes and 15 mins later my blake was born! 6lbs 4 oz 19.5 inches and so handsome!! I posted pics on facebook. Emily, if u want me to email or text u a pic, I can. I can't post from my phone on bnb. Feeling good other than I tore a little and so the pain from that is really uncomfortable : (


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Hey!! At the hospital chillin with my little man!
> 
> Was feeling mild contractions at 4pm friday. Water broke at 5, so went to the hospital. I was 2-3cm so they started me at low dose of pitocin but my body reacted quite well to the first dose and within minutes I was having 90 second contractions on top of each other. The pain was ridiculous! I had to wait an hour for the epidural. After I got the epidural, I was comfy for about an hour and a half and then BOOM I could feel major contractions and pressure like I wanted to push. It was so quick I went from 3cm-10cm in an hour or so! Dr said we are gonna start pushing, so call ur fam. It could take 2 hrs... Well, 3 contractions, 6 pushes and 15 mins later my blake was born! 6lbs 4 oz 19.5 inches and so handsome!! I posted pics on facebook. Emily, if u want me to email or text u a pic, I can. I can't post from my phone on bnb. Feeling good other than I tore a little and so the pain from that is really uncomfortable : (

Ya Jaime :) yes please send pics to.me :) I think.u have my email address... :) can't wait to see him...maybe I should do the whole fb thing so I quit missing out lol


----------



## mammaspath

Ooh send me a pic! 2089896112


----------



## Hayaddie

Yes Em you need Facebook! :) I want special pics too! 8165297258


----------



## mammaspath

Blake is the cutest baby ever!!


----------



## shellideaks

Congratulations Jaime, Blake is absolutely gorgeous! Sounds like you did brilliantly during labour too :D


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG!! Blake is the most beautiful baby boy ever... Holy crap... Y'all know how to make one gorgeous baby!! Congrats Jaime!! SO happy for you!! 

Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## threemakefive

Someone share a Blake pic I still haven't got one lol


----------



## shellideaks

Here you go Emily, isn't he beautiful! 

(Jaime hope you don't mind :)) 

https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/64076_4865891253994_116559034_n.jpg


----------



## threemakefive

Omg freaking adorable Jaime...thanks Shelli(hope u don't mind Jaime...I made her post one lol) 

He is perfect!!


----------



## mammaspath

He is so freaking cute!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, girls! Thanks for posting the pic for me. I have been soooo busy! Having a baby 3 days before Xmas is exhausting hahaha!! 

Blake is the perfect baby! My biggest fear of breast feeding has been conquered!! With a lot of patience and dedication, this boy is now the breastfeeding champ! He loves to eat! I'm so lucky!! I've been feeding every 3 hours and now he wakes up on his own exactly at the 3 hour mark! He doesn't cry though, he just wakes up and coos and then eats and goes back to sleep. He's so precious! 

How is everyone eelse feeling?!?!


----------



## mammaspath

The daymorning Awe jamie thats so awesome! How fun glad u got the breastfeeding down :)
afm......monday i dtd with hubby bleed off and on throughout the day......woke up with lots of moucoudy ick and brown spotting for most of the morning............having bh through the day now and baby is so low.....hopefully i make it two more weeks! Fxd for me :)


----------



## threemakefive

So glad breastfeeding is going well Jaime :) he is adorable!!

Amy do u usually go early? And is baby still breech??

Afm biophysical profile sono in an hr and to see if baby is still breech as last week she had turned head up again...I think she went bk head down but heck Idk she is such a mover!! Lol


----------



## threemakefive

Baby looks great and head down :) weighing 7 and half lbs and induction set for the 7 th if I.haven't gone by then :) I.feel better knowing there is an end in sight lol


----------



## mammaspath

three - ive never gone past 38 weeks....earliest was 37 weeks to the day......so idk....
last time baby was not breech anymore......my next doctor appt is tomorrow
I don't know if they will check me since i was bleeding but i kinda don't want them too since I am trying to make it to my maternity pics jan 5th!! lol


but i think i should since baby hasn't been moving about that much now since the bleeding......so it makes me nervous

i can't wait for you to have that baby!!! it's all getting so close!


----------



## Hayaddie

Amy and Three, you guys are sooooo close! 
So glad everything is going great Jaime!
Afm, I go back to work next week and I feel like crying just typing that! Time has flown by and Sawyer will be two months old tomorrow! Ughhh lol!


----------



## threemakefive

Hayley pic update on Sawyer please :) can't believe he's so old now :)


----------



## threemakefive

So...eventful night here...had contractions for 3 hours.. 5 mins apart...had pain so ended up at L&D...dialated to a 3, 70% effaced but didn't dialate any in the hour they had me so sent me home to wait some more :) I think I might have a baby in the next few days :) YAY!!! :) If not, one week from tomorrow and I will have my baby girl in my arms!! :)


----------



## shellideaks

Awesome, can't wait to see Elsee! x


----------



## snowflakes120

Ohhhh Emily!! Great news!! Maybe she will be the 1st baby of the New Year at the hospital!! That would so awesome!!


----------



## threemakefive

Thanks girls...still having good pain...dtd and went for a walk so we shall see :)


----------



## shellideaks

Wow you DTD whilst having contractions?! Hardcore :rofl:


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay!! That would be so awesome if you had a New Years baby!! I keep forgetting to get on the computer to add a picture of Sawyer on here! I promise I will soon :) keep us posted on the baby!!! 

Amy, anything yet??


----------



## mammaspath

Three........so exciting!

Afm no baby yet....had my baby shower tonight tired me out! Im having bh but nothing consistant. But icky goo still coming out......im trying to hold out till at oeast the fifth for maternity pictures


----------



## snowflakes120

Hope that baby A stays put for ya Amy.

Holy mood swings batman. Everyone better fucking stay away from me today. Holy crap. 

Anyways, over break we bought the nursery furniture, a glider, the stroller, a swing and wayyyy too much clothes. We are picking out paint tomorrow for the room and hubby will start painting and better be done by the time the furniture is ready in 4-6 weeks. I visited 2 daycares. And cleaned out the room that will be nursery. And now I need to pack away all the Christmas shit. So not in the mood.


----------



## jrowenj

Emily - cant wait for the update!!!!! yayyyyy!!!!!!!!

Amy - the end is near!!!!!!!!!!!

Lisa - ahhh!! So exciting getting all the baby stuff, right?! I can't believe you're almost halfway there already!!! Time sure is flying by! Do you have a bump yet??

Happy New Years Eve, ladies! I made sure to pump a couple bottles for Blake yesterday and today so that I can have some drinks tonight! It will be my first time drinking in 10 months... Kevin better be prepared hahaha! Too bad we can't DTD for another 5 weeks because I betcha im gonna be a wild woman tonight ha!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Lol yes dtd and contractions is crazy lol but hopefully its helpig as contractions are more painful today...dr says I'm weird lol they are real contractions just that bc she has just turned head down they are mostly trying to move her down tighter I guess so that's why it is slow moving...but either way this time.nexxt week I will have a baby :)

Lisa any names yet?? Can't wait to see the nursery :)....and as for daycares make sure you do surprise visits to them not just scheduled ones so u get a true impression of them :)

Jaime u crack.me.up lol I bet ull have a good time :)

Amy your getting close too...can't wait to see baby A :) are ur kids getting excited?? My kids ask.me every day when baby will arrive.. they think.I get to pick when lol


----------



## dove830

snowflakes120 said:


> Hope that baby A stays put for ya Amy.
> 
> Holy mood swings batman. Everyone better fucking stay away from me today. Holy crap.
> 
> Anyways, over break we bought the nursery furniture, a glider, the stroller, a swing and wayyyy too much clothes. We are picking out paint tomorrow for the room and hubby will start painting and better be done by the time the furniture is ready in 4-6 weeks. I visited 2 daycares. And cleaned out the room that will be nursery. And now I need to pack away all the Christmas shit. So not in the mood.

I hear ya...I'm a raging bitch right now, lol


----------



## mammaspath

three - i hopw its not too much longer :)

jaime - im sorta jealous........i wanna vodka tonic so bad!!!!! dtd......um don't even wanna go there yet! hahaha good luck tonight!


----------



## jf1414

CONGRATULATIONS JAIME!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!! xoxo hope you are loving being a mama!!

Happy New Year to you all :)

5 weeks left for me! Finishing up the nursery and trying to get everything sorted out. I am an idiot and had the bright idea of refininshing/painting the furniture for the nursery. Turns out its alot harder to do at 9 months pregnant than I thought!!! I feel soooo unprepared!! Because of the Holidays my shower is so late, I dont even know the date but I do know that I will be one huge mama for it! I dont even know where to get a cute outfit nothing fits these days!! Once I have all the baby items and room ready to go I am SO READY to meet this baby and find out what it is!! Putting on my shoes feels like an olympic sport and my carpel tunnel is crazy! Ready to feel like a normal person again lol! 


Hope all are feeling well!!!


----------



## mammaspath

Im so with you jf........im tired cranky my back hurts and she feels like a monster in my belly now.....im hoping next week she makes her debut :)


----------



## threemakefive

YAY!! Look like all three of us will be real close on delivery dates :) I have officially started my countdown as think my stubborn girl just enjoys causing contractions with no debut...so I now have 6 days til my little girl arrives :)


----------



## threemakefive

4 more days and my little girl will.be here can't believe it :)

How is everyone?


----------



## mammaspath

Im good. Doctor appt yesterday dilated 2.5 and 75percent effaced............im so over this!
three so excited for you!


----------



## jrowenj

Yeahhh Emily!!!!!

Amy, lets goooooo!!!!!!


----------



## jf1414

Yay three and amy!! I have my appt tomorrow and have an internal so I guess we will see if I am dilated! Has anyone experienced almost like a burning down there? Im feeling some pressure and like a burning feeling every once in a while in my hooha lol! I asked the doctor last time if it could be a UTI but it doesnt burn when I pee and she said my urine sample came back perfect. Only randomly burns if i stand up or when im walking or just randomly . so weird!!!

hope all are feeling well! We are so close to meeting our babes!!


----------



## threemakefive

Jf that's either dialation or baby hitting cervix :) Amy your getting close too!!! :) 

So excited for all of us


----------



## jrowenj

jf1414 said:


> Yay three and amy!! I have my appt tomorrow and have an internal so I guess we will see if I am dilated! Has anyone experienced almost like a burning down there? Im feeling some pressure and like a burning feeling every once in a while in my hooha lol! I asked the doctor last time if it could be a UTI but it doesnt burn when I pee and she said my urine sample came back perfect. Only randomly burns if i stand up or when im walking or just randomly . so weird!!!
> 
> hope all are feeling well! We are so close to meeting our babes!!

I would say baby is nice and low!!!!


----------



## jf1414

Ahhh! We shall see tomorrow! Getting sooooo excited/nervous!!! We set the crib up and its so surreal! Hopefully this baby doesnt come before my shower! I am not prepared lol



Jaime how is it being a mama!?!?


----------



## dove830

You are all so close....I feel like that's a million miles away for me. I had my NT scan today. Drives me CRAZY that the tech's don't tell you anything. It was nice to see baby though. He/She was trying to nap and we kept poking him, lol. Heartrate was 155. He had the hiccups too, and sucked his thumb. So cute. It was pretty quick, about 10 mins, so I'm assuming that if there was something concerning, it would have involved more time, and more measurements by the tech.

Yay! I'm a peach AND 33% of the way there today:):happydance:

Hope y'all are as comfortable as you can be at the end of pregnancy:)


----------



## dove830

Little Peanut....I can't see a nub....
 



Attached Files:







13 Week Ultrasound.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## snowflakes120

Great pic Dove!! I like baby's hand by the head!! My baby was doing that too at my last ultrasound. My heartrate was the same at 12 NT scan!! Yeah for peach and 1/3 of the way done!!

Room looks gorgeous JF!! So pretty!! Love the wood on the walls. Beautiful!

I can't get over how close y'all are to giving birth! Maybe someone will share LO birthdays!! That would be cool!!

Not much going on over here. Turned 19 weeks yesterday! Almost half way there. I took a belly pic that I need to post soon! Been getting some quick stabby pains quite low near pubic bone in the middle. I am a bit concerned. I had them a bunch last night and just a few today. I don't know what it is other than it isn't Round Ligaments or kicks. So I am deciding if I need to call OBGYN or if it's normal growing.


----------



## mammaspath

Dove.........theres the pic.......i vote girl!

Lisa....halfway???? Where does the time go?

Afm....maternity pics tomorrow and i just sold on eof my houses.signed yesterday...baptism on sunday at church.....then im so ready for baby!


----------



## threemakefive

YAY JF bed is up that means its close :)

Dove love the pic, so cute!!

Lisa, I'm sure thats all it is, growing pains :) but if you get too worried just call and ask, I had it alot too

This is my last weekday without baby :) Just gotta make it through the weekend and wallah baby will arrive :) YAY!


----------



## Hayaddie

Emily enjoy your last weekend! It's almost baby time!! Woot woot!


----------



## jrowenj

JF- the nursey is absolutely gorgeous! I bet you can't wait til baby is here!! I absolutely love being a mama. It was definitely what God put me on earth for : ) I have never been happier. My hubby and I are so in love with our son!

Dove- great pic! I wanna say girl...

Lisa- half way!! Wow!!!! I'm positive its just growing pains, but def don't hesitate calling ur doc to reassure yourself. 

Emily - ahhhh you are sooo close! I can NOT wait for a pic of this pretty baby!!!

Amy- can't wait to see ur sexy maternity photo shoot! 

AFM- hubby and I have been sick all damn week. It sucks! We are locking ourselves in the house all weekend. We rented five movies haha! Blake is doing amazing! He had a doc appt today and he gained 10 ounces in one week!! He's up to 7 lbs! He's the cutest peanut ever. We put him on his belly tonight and he lifted his head a bunch of times and held his head up for 30 seconds! 

On a more personal note... I'd like to know when my damn vagina is going to be back to normal! It still feels kinda loose ughhh and when I pee, I can't stop the pee midway like I used to. Its like the muscle is completely shot. I have been doing kegels but when I stand up, I can't do them at all??? This vagina better tighten up or I may cry!


----------



## threemakefive

Lmao Jaime give it a few more weeks after the six weeks it'll be like a whole new vagina hahah 

In 46 hours I will be in the hospital having a baby!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Haha! The joys I have to look forward to.... my vagina being loose!! Hope you feel better soon Jaime. So happy that you guys are a happy little family!! Loved Blake's hat that had his name on it on FB. Where did you get it? I want one for our little boy!!

OMG. So close now Emily!! Counting down the hours are we now!! I'm sure your all ready and have everything in place for her arrival!!

Thanks ladies. I think it was either growing pains or digestive issues. I have to admit the constipation has been kicking my butt this entire PG. I am upping my fiber intake. I went out and bought a ton of fiber rich foods. I feel like I am like 65 yrs old.

Our furniture ended up coming in early. So much for that 4-6 week leadtime!! The glider won't be here for another 4 weeks though as it was a custom order. Hubby is out picking up the furniture now. Then he's going to start priming the room today and will starting painting tomorrow. I am so exited!!

Here's a 19 week pic of me. I think my bump is finally starting to come along.

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/PG/012_zps9d1b8ca3.jpg


----------



## shellideaks

Love the bump Lisa! :)

Emily I can't wait to see pics of your little lady, not long now! 

I'm actually starting to try for no.3 this month lol. I'm more than happy with 1 of each but OH really wants another one so I'd prefer to have one now rather than in a few years.


----------



## jrowenj

Emily - everyone keeps sayng 6 weeks til this vag tightens up again, but i swear i feel like its never gonna be the same!!! I can't believe you're only hours away from meeting your precious baby girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lisa - what a cute freakin bump!!! The hat Blake had on is from Etsy.com.. I have to get the actual name of the vendor. I am on another thread on BnB and we did a secret santa and she sent me that hat. I have to ask her where she got it! She just had her baby last night though, so I will have to wait a few days before I can ask lol!!!

Shelli - Baby no.3?! Wow!!!!!!!!! How is Max with Parker??? Does he love having a lil sis? ?


----------



## shellideaks

Erm not so much lol. He'd rather play with his Lego than be with Parker. I think once she's more active he'll bother with her more. She's boring to him at the moment.


----------



## mammaspath

Shelli......wth! Ull probably be preggo again before i hace this baby! Haha

Jamie......im in love with blakes eyes! Hope ur vagina gets some muscle tone but its so normal dont worry

Lisa........teeny bump! Wait for week 36 holy belly!

Got my pics done today......they are freaking amazing.sneak peak on 3a days

Three.......im so jealous not even kidding!


----------



## threemakefive

lol Thanks girls yes the hour countdown is on and Amy I was jealous of Jaime so it is only natural hahahah I want to see these pics when you get them :) 

Lisa you are a super skinny girl!! With your first you wont really stick out for a bit since your so tiny :) but I can see a tiny little bump starting...yay!!!!

Jaime lol I worried too...and just think, 6 weeks of no penis in there will help to make it all tighten back up too lol I was concerned about it after having two kids but it was better after the last one even lol Let's hope third time doesnt kill the area lol

Shelli---yay for trying for number 3!!! I bet youll be back on here talking about the pains of pregnancy in no time lol 

Haley show me a Sawyer pic please :)

AFM I feel awesome today, maybe bc I knwo its almost time...38 hours and counting :) I really dont feel pregnant pains at all today...just her movin away :)


----------



## jrowenj

Amy- I can't wwait to seeee the pics!! I hope ur lil girl comes soon! I'm dying to see her! 

Emily- so close! The suspense is killing me!

Ok, I need breastfeeding advice. So, I wanna try and stock up on some stored milk for times that I'm not able to breastfeed due to being out or like last night I was so sick so kevin wanted to feed blake and let me sleep. When is the best time to pump?? I feed blake every 3 hours and I feed ten mins on each side. I tried pumping after I fed him but it took me a while and only filled half a bottle... Should I feed him 20 mins on one side and pump the other side? Should I pump in between the 3 hour break?? I'm so confused!


----------



## mammaspath

I wish i could help you jamie.......i could never pump....i would pump for an hour and get 2 ounces


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime they say after you feed pump for a bit to.build up a little extra supply for storing...and I've heard it takes a few sessions to get a full.bottle for baby...


----------



## dove830

threemakefive said:


> Jaime they say after you feed pump for a bit to.build up a little extra supply for storing...and I've heard it takes a few sessions to get a full.bottle for baby...

This is totally true. It'll take a few days, but you're supply will increase...


----------



## dove830

snowflakes120 said:


> Haha! The joys I have to look forward to.... my vagina being loose!! Hope you feel better soon Jaime. So happy that you guys are a happy little family!! Loved Blake's hat that had his name on it on FB. Where did you get it? I want one for our little boy!!
> 
> OMG. So close now Emily!! Counting down the hours are we now!! I'm sure your all ready and have everything in place for her arrival!!
> 
> Thanks ladies. I think it was either growing pains or digestive issues. I have to admit the constipation has been kicking my butt this entire PG. I am upping my fiber intake. I went out and bought a ton of fiber rich foods. I feel like I am like 65 yrs old.
> 
> Our furniture ended up coming in early. So much for that 4-6 week leadtime!! The glider won't be here for another 4 weeks though as it was a custom order. Hubby is out picking up the furniture now. Then he's going to start priming the room today and will starting painting tomorrow. I am so exited!!
> 
> Here's a 19 week pic of me. I think my bump is finally starting to come along.
> 
> https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/PG/012_zps9d1b8ca3.jpg

OMG!! HAHA, how cute is that bump? You totally make me feel like a whale, I'm huge!


----------



## threemakefive

Today is the day :) 3 hrs til hospital check in...of course I can't sleep lol ill update once we get started :) have a good day ladies!


----------



## shellideaks

Emily good luck for today, hope it all goes smoothly :) 

I've just put a pic of Parker on Facebook but thought I'd put it on here too for those of you that don't have it. So yeah, here she is, now 14 weeks old! 

https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/268405_10151204658732312_1649475095_n.jpg


----------



## snowflakes120

Best of luck today Emily!! Thinking of you!! You meet your little girl today!! How exciting!!

Shelli - She is too adorable!! A girl who loves her pink just like me!!


----------



## jrowenj

Best wishes, Emily!!!!!!!

Omg Parker is so stinking cute!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Omg!!! I haven't been in in so long!!

Jaime congrats! Blake is gorgeous. I'm glad you are loving mummy hood it's the best job in the world isn't it  I couldn't pump much in the early days. Now my supply is regulated I can pump 6 onces in 10 mins. I always pump first thing in the morning but she usually sleeps through and I only feed from one side. If you're going to pump I'd say try morning after you feed him but do 20 mins on one side for that feed. Apparently you get more milk if you pump in a hot bath.

Amyyyy... Not long to go!! Love your profile pic. Can't wait to hear your news.

Shelli, Parker is adorable. And wow to trying for no 3, how exciting you baby machine 

Three, you might have your baby by now, can't wait to hear!! 

Jf not long now Hun! I'll watch the page for news! 

Snow - lush bump, very neat but coming along now. I loved this stage it's the best. 

It's lovely to catch Up on all your news! Freya is 6 months on 21 jan, can't believe how fast it's gone!! Xxx


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks for the advice mrs w!!!! I can't believe Freya is six mos!!!


----------



## dove830

:happydance:Good luck, Emily!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Good luck Emily!!!! Can't wait for pics!!

Shelli, I must have missed when you said you're trying for #3 but how exciting!! My hubby thinks two is enough but I think I want another next year! 

Amy... Your maternity pic was HOTT MAMA!!! You looked gorgeous!!

Lisa super cute bump!!

Jaime I cannot get over Blake! He is so handsome! I wish I had pumping advice but I can't figure it out either but I know you're supposed to drink tons of water! It takes me forever to get 4 ounces so I always give up! 

Someone help me add a picture to this thread!? I can't figure it out.. Maybe it's because I'm on my phone I guess?! Lol
Afm - I went back to work last week! It's horrible! I just wanna sit at home with my baby and snuggle! Lol


----------



## threemakefive

Water broke 45 min ago...I had polyhydraminos(extra fluid) so it was a mess lol update soon :)


----------



## threemakefive

She is perfect :) 19.7 inches 7.87 lbs at 707pm on 1/7....Slow start, epidural at about a 7 but didn't really work, quick jump from 6 to pushing, super high bp the mins before pushing and after Only 4 mins of pushing and a handful of stiches later she was here....her daddy is absolutely smitten, he hardly will share her :) And big siblings were super excited....she is a great eater and a great sleeper for the day lol


----------



## shellideaks

Congrats Emily! x


----------



## snowflakes120

Hooray! Congrats Emily & family !! So glad to hear that everything went great and everyone is resting perfectly. Check out all those 7's!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Congrats Emily!!


----------



## jrowenj

Grats, emily!! Send me a pic to post for u. Pleeeeeaaaaseee


----------



## mammaspath

Congrats emily! How exciting......can wait to see pics!

And im still jealous.....i want this kid out she is killing my back!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yay! Congrats Hun, can't wait to see a pic x


----------



## mammaspath

here is one of my newest pics....super sweet i love it!
 



Attached Files:







maternity2.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dove830

YAY!! Congrats!!! Good job, mama!


----------



## jrowenj

Amy- best pic everrrr!


----------



## snowflakes120

Amy - I saw the FB status!! Thinking of you today!! Yipppeeee!!


----------



## threemakefive

Yes..7 is her number...we are finally home but my laptop is being crazy...promise to get a pic up soon...she looks just like her daddy :) 

Amy is today your day?!??!?! 

Nap time...while hubby fixes my laptop :)


----------



## jf1414

YEAH! Congrats Emily!! Wishing you all the best with your new lil love!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Here is my princess :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Such a beauty!!


----------



## shellideaks

Aw she's gorgeous Emily! x


----------



## Hayaddie

Soooo cute!


----------



## jrowenj

Ohhhh, emily she is soooo pretty!!

Congrats amy too!


----------



## Mrs W 11

She is gorgeous! Congrats 

Has Amy had her baby?! So excited to hear the news xxx


----------



## jrowenj

Yes, mrsw... Amy had her lil girl


----------



## BeverleyLN

Girls!!!! So I know I'm the worst bnber ever!!! Buuuut I just wanna say congrats to you lovely ladies on the safe arrival of these beautiful SMEP babies...... We did it girls!!! And still more to come :)


----------



## mammaspath

Hi evryone! I would have updated earlier but i can't keep my eyes open everytime i get on here. Will give you updates tomorrow promise!


----------



## jf1414

CONGRATS AMY!!!! Yay another lil smep sweetie pie! Hope you are feeling well!!

3 weeks left for me! Can't wait to find out if this baby is a boy or girl! Getting a lil nervous about labor! Guess I should pack my bag this week!

Hope all are well with your lil babes and hope all pregnant mamas are feeling good!


----------



## jrowenj

Umm... did anyone ever decide to be as stupid as I have and look at their hoo-haa in the mirror?????

I am freaking out because it looks horrendous and now I feel like something is wrong!


----------



## jf1414

Hahha awww Jaime! I am sure it will be back to normal in no time! Kegal it up! What do I know though I have never had a baby! I am petrified for labor!

Went to the doctor today I am 1 cm dilated. My due date is in 10 days. Wondering when the big day will be and how long I will be 1 cm for!! I have been trying everything! Sex, Hot wings, Walking! lol!! Ready to meet this baby!


----------



## jrowenj

Gooooo if!!!!!! Can't wait!!!!

I think I have scar tissue that I'm seeing. I'm freaking out bc I'm afraid they're gonna have to restitch me


----------



## jf1414

Did you ladies that have had babies have any certain symptoms before you went into labor? This waiting game is killing me lol! I feel like I'm symptom spotting all over again! 8 days till my due date and going stir cray cray. Wanna meet this nugget! Also a little sad my pregnancy is ending though!


----------



## mammaspath

ya my back hurt for three days and the last day i about lost it! couldnt lay down or sit so Istarted scrubbing floors and laundry and just was plain pissed off done......my water broke at 1230 am!


----------



## jf1414

Hahaha I tried doing lots of laundry yesterday and going up and down the stairs and the basement stairs. Now I am out of laundry and still preggo lol!!


----------



## snowflakes120

JF - Hope baby comes soon for you! 

We have been busy working on the nursery! Hubby finished painting the wall and the trim. We have the crib assembled, the 5 drawer dresser is in and the dresser changer is in too. Just need to go and pick up the glider - I can't wait to see it as we had it done in custom fabric! Then onto shopping for the nick nacks and stuff to hang on the walls! Oh yeah and curtains and a curtain rod!


----------



## jrowenj

Awesome, Lisa! What's the theme?


----------



## jf1414

Thanks Ladies!! Stilllll pregnant! lol!! Feeling some more braxton hicks tightening tonight so hopefully its sooner rather than later! 

So exciting lisa! Sounds like its so beautiful! We just finished up ours too! Just have to do some more decorating after the baby is born as we dont know the gender yet. Tried to stay pretty neutral. I re-painted the furniture myself (except the crib) and it was a crazy big job but I am happy now that it is finally finished :) here are a few pics..


----------



## shellideaks

JF your nursery is gorgeous, so jealous!


----------



## jrowenj

Gorgeous, jf! Now you just have to get this baby here!


----------



## snowflakes120

JF - Your nursery is gorgeous!! Looks straight out a magazine!! Great job girl!! Now we just gotta get this baby outta you!! ;)

Jaime - No real theme. Well, as of right now. There may be a few elephants but nothing over the top! Mostly going to be just shades of blues and browns.


----------



## jf1414

Thank you ladies! I feel like the baby movements are alot lower today so I am hoping things are getting going! 

How is nursing Jaime? I am still on the fence about if its for me or not... but I do want to try


----------



## jrowenj

Nursing is going better than I thought! It's extremely time consuming but other than that I love the bonding time.


----------



## mammaspath

Jf.......love that nursery!!

Jaime...hear you on the breastfeeding....my babe eats 45 mins most times and eevery2 hours! 

Im back to zumba....holyout of shape! Teaching starts feb 11 and im interviewing for a new job in rehab at the hospital......and 12i credits this semester..seriously do i ever quit!?


----------



## jrowenj

6 week checkup tmrw and I'm freaking out about it. I just have a feeling something isn't right down there. Took a look at it today and it looks effed up


----------



## threemakefive

Jf love the room....I was having contractions every five min for three weeks before I had her lol
I hope you have baby soon!!

Jaime how did the pumping work out? I was pumpig ok on occasion but tried today and nothing! 

Lisa can't wait to see the nursery :) 

Afm we are great...I'm looking for a new job as I want to change career paths and figure now is a good a time as any and OH has worked out doing his work around mine so he can be here with baby and homeschooling the kids while I get a new job started :) breasfeeding is good but lots of cluster feeding in the evenings but she sleeps great at night so I will take it lol...let's see recent pics of all the babies!!


----------



## shellideaks

Wow Amy, sounds like you're mega busy. I honestly don't know how you do it! 

Jaime glad nursing is going so well, I'm sure your hooha is fine :) 

Emily hope you manage to find a new job! Here's a pic of Parker, taken on Tuesday I think. She's 18 weeks old today. 

https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/269368_10151237832192312_827667679_n.jpg


----------



## snowflakes120

Such a happy baby Shelli! And she always has the cutest clothes on too in all your pics!

Jaime - Wishing you and your hoo-ha a great appt! When do you go back to to work? 

Amy - Holy cow girl. I don't know how you do it! 

Emily - So happy to hear from you and that baby girl is doing great. Good luck with the job search - Hubby just started a new job on 1/2. 

AFM, I feel like a fat heifer today. I officially "feel" pregnant. So weird that I have only gained 11 pds so far but yet I feel enormous. And I have plenty of more time left to get even bigger. Never knew I had weight/image issues til the pregnancy. It's def been an adjustment for me.


----------



## mammaspath

here is a bigger pic of my avatar and the princess and the frog

lisa - i want to see a new bump pic....you are so tiny!
 



Attached Files:







babyA.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 1









babya2.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## shellideaks

Thanks Lisa! She is a pretty cheery baby, placid too. And your bump is tiny, I have no idea how you can feel enormous. I'm sure you look lovely, blooming in fact :D 

Awww Amy that princess and the frog picture is so cute. I love it!


----------



## jf1414

OMG! Such cutie lil babes!!! 

Jaime how did the dr go?? 

I went and I am still 1cm and 80% effaced, -1 station (whatever that means) lol!


----------



## Hayaddie

JF I love the nursery!!!!

Amy I love the Princess and the Frog pic! She is so posh lol

Shelli I love Parker! She is soooo happy!

How is the vag Jaime??


----------



## jrowenj

Amy- best pic ever!

Shelli- omgggg does ur ticker say baby#3?!?!?!

Ummm I didn't go to my appt. I chickened out and rescheduled


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa- ur one of the cutest preggo chicks ever

Emily - pumping is going great but its just so much work and time! 

I'm not going back to work! Woohoo! Kevin said he wants me home with Blake : ) I hope we don't go broke! I have been pumping and storing so that if I decide to stop breastfeeding before blake is completely off breastmilk then I have a stash to keep giving him. Also, good for his cereAl when he starts cereals :) I have about 115 ounces stashed. Its good for when I need a break or when we let my mom watch him!


----------



## mammaspath

Jamie.........how exciting! Im nervous about going back to work....im feeling like a bad mom alreasy

Shelli! What the flip! How did i miss this! Holy congrats thats so awesome.....im never ever ever hacing another baby......ever! But i kinda do miss being pregnant....wei


----------



## threemakefive

Parker is adorable....and Omg baby 3!?!?,yay

Amy love the pics too

Jaime Dang lots stashed..how often u pumping?? Yay on staying home!! 
Go to ur checkup lol

Jf getting close now :)

Lisa u don't look big at all..u r tiny :)

Haley pics of Sawyer?

How is everyone doin losing baby weight...it was so tough with my last two but I gained 25 this preg. And at 3 weeks post preg I've already lost 40!!


----------



## shellideaks

JF hope baby comes for you soon :) 

Lol Jaime, I'm sure everything is fine down there! Have you DTD yet? Great news on being able to stay at home too. I'm not due back until June but I'm not going back. 

I lost all my baby weight plus 5lb. Could still do with losing more but not gonna happen now haha. And yep, ticker does indeed say baby #3. Wasn't expecting to get pregnant first month of trying but there you have it! I'm due on 13th October (feels like I'm repeating 2012 :haha:). If bubs comes early like the other 2 have done I'll have 2 under one cos Parker was born on 28th September :wacko:


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks for the kind comments girls. This may be TMI but I took a monster poop and now I feel a million times better - I've been battling being backed up this entire pregnancy! I don't think anyone could eat as much fiber as I have been lately!

Amy - OMG those are some awesome pics. I am thinking that we might do the baby pics.

JF - A girl on another forum I belong to went to the Dr. on a Wed. got the same results as you and had her baby on Saturday. So maybe things will progress fast for you too!

Jaime - Color me green with envy and jealousy! I want to stay home so bad with baby boy. We got a few things that we need to figure out 1st to see if it's doable. Hubby is supposed to get a pretty sizable raise around June so we need to wait and see what it will be and if it will be doable with our budget! I can't believe you chickened out and didn't go! 

Shelli - Holy cow fertile myrtle! Congrats to you and yours! We are going to start NTNP as soon as we get the OK considering it took us so long to conceive #1 and I hear you are more fertile after a baby so that is our plan! Hoping to be half as lucky as you!!


----------



## shellideaks

Thanks. We were NTNP from 2 weeks PP but this is the first month where we've definitely DTD around ov time and bam! Was so shocked when I found out. Here's hoping the boosted fertility helps you with your second, there's a fair few ladies in baby club who tried for a long time with their first but got caught easily with their second :) Also glad you feel better after your monster poop ;)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Woo hoo shelli! Congrats that is amazing news 

Looking forward to news jf, not long now!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa- glad you feel better! That would be great if u were able to stay home with ur lil man!

Shelli- congrats again!

Emily- I pump immediately after each feeding and empty my boobs. Also, my first feed in the mornin, I feed blake only on one side and I pump the other side and I get about 5oz in one pump session that way bc my suPply is very high first thing in morning. You're doing great with weight loss! Wow! I lost all the weight I gained but I need to lose 30 lbs now bc I gained about 30 after my mmc before I got pg with blake. Summer is around the corner so I am starting low carb tomorrow!


----------



## jf1414

Wow congrats Shelli!!!! Thats so great!!

Still no baby here and today is my due date. I think i started to lose my mucus plug yesterday (TMI sorry) but now im starting to have this fear that I wont know that I am in labor. I feel tightening throughout the day but nothing painful.... i just dont want to have my baby in the bathtub LOL!


----------



## threemakefive

Jf any time now :) can't wait to see baby...did u ever tell us the name? I can't remember lol 

Jaime, I started doing the same yesterday with the pumping...got 3 oz on one side this morning :) sounds like uve done good with weight loss too! I had gained ten after mmc so I was glad to lose it so fast this time...I'm starting back on low carb next week too :)

How are u Mrs w?


----------



## snowflakes120

JF - Hope things are progressing more for you!

So I had my 6 month appt today. The Dr. totally did an internal cervix check on me. She said cervix was good. But I don't know why she did it. It doesn't seem like I should I be getting this done so early in the PG. Now I'm a bit sore in there and having some cramps. I'm super worried now that she disturbed things. Am I am over worried? Is this normal? What do y'all think?


----------



## jrowenj

That's weird they gave you an internal! Are you considered high risk or something?? You can expect to be cramps and spotting so don't get nervous


----------



## snowflakes120

Nope, not considered high risk at all. Everything has been going perfectly and great so far. I think it seems weird. Hmm. Great, if I start bleeding I'm gonna really not be happy. I am such a worrywart.


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh yea Jaime. I received an email today from a friend. It is called "10 Parts of Myself that I Don't Recognize Post Childbirth" and thought of you with this one topic:

1. My Elephant. You might call yours a vagina, but I made the mistake of taking a hand mirror down there for some post-childbirth exploration, and all I saw was a giant, weary elephant looking back at me. Sometimes I have nightmares that he&#8217;s trying to eat me. On Mondays, I can hear him sighing in exhaustion.


----------



## jrowenj

Ohhhh myyyy godddd hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!! 

Make sure u don't look! I used to have a pretty valine :cry:


----------



## threemakefive

Ya Lisa that is odd but don't worry 

Hahah Jaime!!! Did u ever go to dr? It should be normalish now.


----------



## jrowenj

I haven't gone yet! It feels normal but I refuse to look again! I started bleeding again ughhhh. I just wanna DTD already! I'm sooooo scared to do it!


----------



## shellideaks

Looks like I counted my chickens too soon. I ended up having a chemical pregnancy. Lines started getting lighter by 14DPO and I started bleeding very heavily yesterday :(


----------



## jrowenj

Awwwwww shelli...... I'm soooooo sorry. Bet you will get preggo next cycle for sure


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh Shelli. I am so sorry. Sending you hugs. I'm sure another BFP is right around the corner for you Miss Fertile Myrtle!


----------



## Hayaddie

Oh shelli I'm sorry love! It'll happen <3

Ps speaking of funky vagines.... My boobs are messed up! I could probably put Sawyer on the floor and still nurse him.... They are longgggg and saggy :(


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh Hailey. I have just the one for you too then!!

6. My Dry-Shriveled Carrots. AKA, my breasts. After three years of breastfeeding, I got so talented that I could swing one behind my head and pass it around the minivan for anyone that needed a snack. I just asked that it be passed back before anyone got out of the car. (I do have some standards.) Now that my breastfeeding days are over, my breasts have been replaced by dried out, shriveled up baby carrots.


----------



## Hayaddie

Ugh that's me exactly! Lol


----------



## dove830

Isn't Motherhood glamourous? LOL:flower:


----------



## threemakefive

So sorry Shelli...

Jaime just do it already...we are bad and couldn't wait longer than 3 weeks, once the stitches were gone..Amazing! Lol but I was worried to but he said it was great lol

Haley did u breastfeed Addison?(that's ur daughters name right?)


----------



## jrowenj

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha shriveled carrots! 

Emily, I'm scared its gonna hurt!!!! Plus, I'm still bleeding on and off!


----------



## Hayaddie

threemakefive said:


> So sorry Shelli...
> 
> Jaime just do it already...we are bad and couldn't wait longer than 3 weeks, once the stitches were gone..Amazing! Lol but I was worried to but he said it was great lol
> 
> Haley did u breastfeed Addison?(that's ur daughters name right?)

Yep I breastfed Addison but I barely made it a month with her! Sawyer will only BF in the mornings and at night, we have been supplementing with formula during the day and he eats baby cereal like its going out of style!

Jaime we waited 5 weeks and it's still sore when we first get started!


----------



## jrowenj

Ughhhh I heard I'm gonna need some lube!


----------



## shellideaks

Hayaddie said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Shelli...
> 
> Jaime just do it already...we are bad and couldn't wait longer than 3 weeks, once the stitches were gone..Amazing! Lol but I was worried to but he said it was great lol
> 
> Haley did u breastfeed Addison?(that's ur daughters name right?)
> 
> Yep I breastfed Addison but I barely made it a month with her! Sawyer will only BF in the mornings and at night, we have been supplementing with formula during the day and he eats baby cereal like its going out of style!
> 
> Jaime we waited 5 weeks and it's still sore when we first get started!Click to expand...

Wow Sawyer is eating baby cereal already?! Parker has shown absolutely no interest in food whatsoever lol. She just has 5 bottles a day.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry shelli. Good luck next month x

My boobs are ok but I'm still feeding, worried for when I stop!! I've just weaned her and she eats 3 meals a day now, so much fun


----------



## threemakefive

lol Jaime, you might...i dont need any help in that department, and yes it was a bit sore but we were gentle haha I go on monday for my postpartum check.

Haley, I love when they start eating baby cereal :) I started my other kids at 3 months...when did you start sawyer?

Shelli, some kids don't like it at all lol I have a niece who hated eating food, and loved bottles...

Mrs. W I am worried about my boobies afterwards too, right now they look great hahah oh the joy of mommy boobs  Can't believe how old Freya is now!!! Its gone fast!

My little lady is now officially 1 month old and had her first bottle(breastmilk) last night, and daddy was so happy to feed her, it was nice to clean up the kitchen while he fed her :)


----------



## Hayaddie

Sawyer started cereal at about two and a half months... He just seemed like he could never get enough milk to keep him full! We just started the stage 1 fruits and veggies and he LOVES them!

And I am too scared to dtd without lube yet! Lol


----------



## jrowenj

Awwww i cant wait to give blale cereal! What age do you start putting babies on a schedule? Right now i kinda just let blake tell me his schedule of when he ia hungry and when he is sleepy but its not the same time each day


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime just depends on baby some u can get on schedule at three months some six...


----------



## jf1414

It's a boy :) 
feb 6th 8lb 3oz and 21 3/4 inches! Trey Vincent :)


----------



## jf1414

Ps labor effin hurts! I feel like I ran the NYC marathon and then someone beat the shit out of me at the end line lol


----------



## jrowenj

Congrats!!!!!!! Love that's nephew nephews name. good analogy on labor lolol. Post pics!


----------



## shellideaks

Congrats JF :D


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats JF!! Like the analogy. I now know what to look forward to. Umm.... Am I really next? And Dove your shortly behind me... OMG.


----------



## jf1414

Thanks!! Hubby and I are in love! Here is our lil bunny rabbit... :baby:


----------



## shellideaks

Awwww that picture is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## snowflakes120

He is just tooo cute!! I want to do the newborn pics too!! So adorable!!


----------



## dove830

snowflakes120 said:


> Congrats JF!! Like the analogy. I now know what to look forward to. Umm.... Am I really next? And Dove your shortly behind me... OMG.




jf1414 said:


> Thanks!! Hubby and I are in love! Here is our lil bunny rabbit... :baby:
> 
> View attachment 567765

I'm still feeling almost newly pregnant, lol....

That picture is SO stinking adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## jrowenj

Omg how great is that pic?!


----------



## Hayaddie

Sooo cute!! Congrats JF!!


----------



## dove830

Had our U/S today. Baby looked perfect. My placenta is in front, which is why the few flutters I've felt have been so faint.....oh! It's a BOY!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Yay Jf Congrats so cute....

Dove yay a little boy :) 

Snow Omg ur next :) 
I need a cheat sheet with everyone's baby names sex etc lol.so many of us now :) Afm...got a job offer on tues. Exactly what I was looking for...I love it :) and my oh is going to do the stay at home dad thing for a bit since I could t refuse the job, and he needs to take a few courses for school... :) were excited but its a whole new shift for us. Baby is getting big..can't wait to feed her cereal so she's not always so hungry lol 

How are all u girls doing? We are all so busy now!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats on the baby boy Dove!!


----------



## dove830

Thanks ladies!! :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Grats dove!!! Any names picked?

Emily congrats on the new job!!! I cant wait to feed blake cereal either. When does that happen??? 

Blake went home from the hospital at 6 lbs and today 8 weeks later, he is 10 lbs! So proud of him and myself for not giving up on breast feeding!!


----------



## mammaspath

Congrats jf ur boy is so stinkin cute!

Dove......soexciting another boy!

Shelli how ya doin?


----------



## shellideaks

Dove congrats on the boy, love your name choice :) 

Guidelines in the UK are to not wean before 6 months. Some mums do cos their babies are ready for it earlier. I'm waiting simply because Parker is quite happy just having bottles and she sleeps 12 hours each night with no feeds. 

I'm good thanks Amy, off out to lunch today with the family and OH's dad. Just waiting to ov, I'm determined to get a sticky bean this month. How is Anastasia doing?


----------



## dove830

jrowenj said:


> Grats dove!!! Any names picked?
> 
> Emily congrats on the new job!!! I cant wait to feed blake cereal either. When does that happen???
> 
> Blake went home from the hospital at 6 lbs and today 8 weeks later, he is 10 lbs! So proud of him and myself for not giving up on breast feeding!!

We DO have a name--Lucas Alexander :)


----------



## jrowenj

Love it, dove!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Great name Dove!! I caught a cold, I feel like poop and can't take anything. Sucks. So I have a breathe right strip on and the humidifier on. Stayed home from work to try to continue to rest up. Blahhhh!! :sleep:


----------



## dove830

snowflakes120 said:


> Great name Dove!! I caught a cold, I feel like poop and can't take anything. Sucks. So I have a breathe right strip on and the humidifier on. Stayed home from work to try to continue to rest up. Blahhhh!! :sleep:

Have some tea with lemon and/or honey...if you're watching your caffeine intake, decaf tea works too...and you *almost* can't tell the difference ;)


----------



## threemakefive

Love the name dove!

Jaime, thanks for the Congrats...its great but I sure miss baby lol but I stayed hone with the other two so I guess ill give him a turn with all the fun lol and I fed my others cereal(never in a bottle like everyone seems to do) at 3 months so I will with her then too...I think Haley said. Her little guy is already on it and he's 2 and half months...and I think mine is almost 10 lbs too..well 9.5 :) I'm glad u kept bf too! Have u had a period yet?

Snow I was sick when preggo too try some pectin losenges :)


----------



## jrowenj

I havent had a period yet. Blake gets his vaccines friday. Im gonna cry i bet


----------



## threemakefive

I heard once baby sleeps 6 h at night a lot moms get period back then she slept six hours and I started spotting lol 

And yea u probably will lol we are doing delayed vaccines and starting later than most just bc 30 vaccines before one year seems crazy to me


----------



## jrowenj

I want to do delayed vaccines too. I read an article on it. Do u have any info on it???


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime Dr Sears has a lot of info on it and a delayed schedule you can follow if you want. My oh is very much against vaccines so for now we are thinking delayed but we might decide not to vaccinate...its such a hard decision...I read an article abt SIDS saying breastded non vaccinated are at less risk...so we might wait til a year to start. I've read so much on all sides but still can't decide what to do. I will see if I can find some of the stuff ive read and send u the link. This link is one I've read that makes me nervous abt vaccines....

https://thinktwice.com/sids.htm


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Jaime Dr Sears has a lot of info on it and a delayed schedule you can follow if you want. My oh is very much against vaccines so for now we are thinking delayed but we might decide not to vaccinate...its such a hard decision...I read an article abt SIDS saying breastded non vaccinated are at less risk...so we might wait til a year to start. I've read so much on all sides but still can't decide what to do. I will see if I can find some of the stuff ive read and send u the link. This link is one I've read that makes me nervous abt vaccines....
> 
> https://thinktwice.com/sids.htm

thank you!!! Yes, Dr Sears is who my girlfriend told me about and I read a few of his articles. She is following his delayed schedule. It's just scary either way... i really don't want all these vaccines and want to delay them, but at the same time if he got sick, I would be so upset with myself.... I go on Friday and he is supposed to get some shots... I don't know what to do and I only have a day to figure it out! I also have only been to this pediatrician once and I hope she isn't pushy... I am making Kevin go with me so he can stand ground!


----------



## threemakefive

I agree Jaime that's how I feel!! I think ill just feel what's right when the time comes to decide. I think delaying is not risky so at the moment that's my plan....delaying til I feel which is right. It's so hard.. if u do and something happen yr terrible for immunizing...if you don't and something happens ur terrible for not!

Also...look at the cases of things like diptheria last year, with 0 cases why not delay a little..that's kinda my thought on some of them.


----------



## jf1414

Hello Ladies!! Just checking in to see how everyone is doing! Been crazy busy as a FTM trying to figure it all out! Man boys are hard to change! Pee everywhere lol! Breastfeeding is taking so much out of me!! I love it in a way but also is very challenging! Anyone else feel this way? Any tips to make it easier?

HOpe all preggies are feeling well and all mommies are doing good! xo


----------



## dove830

jf1414 said:


> Hello Ladies!! Just checking in to see how everyone is doing! Been crazy busy as a FTM trying to figure it all out! Man boys are hard to change! Pee everywhere lol! Breastfeeding is taking so much out of me!! I love it in a way but also is very challenging! Anyone else feel this way? Any tips to make it easier?
> 
> HOpe all preggies are feeling well and all mommies are doing good! xo

Best advice for beastfeeding is honestly just to stick with it. You'll find what works for you and your baby, and it'll be the easiest thing in the world.:thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

Jf i agree with dove about breast feeding. Just stick with it. I wanted to quit many times. It gets easier i swear! It is exhausting though i agree. Also the check that works for me is I open the dirty diape but still keep it on hi and let the air hit hi for a minute or so that if h so that if he pees I can cover i!


----------



## jrowenj

Jf i agree with dove about breast feeding. Just stick with it. I wanted to quit many times. It gets easier i swear! It is exhausting though i agree. Also the check that works for me is I open the dirty diape but still keep it on hi and let the air hit hi for a minute or so that if h so that if he pees I can cover i!


----------



## jf1414

Thanks for the advice! I wanted to quit the first week too bc it hurt sooo bad but I stuck with it and now it doesn't hurt as bad. It's just some feedings are so easy and some are so long and he falls asleep and is fussy. I also have to use the nipple guard and it's sooo annoying bc I can't get him to latch without it!! I've read and read and watched videos on how to latch and to get them to open wide and what not but I can't seem to get him to open wide when he is hungry and fussy. I also think he is spoiled now with the guard. Wish it was easier to get him on without the guard. Maybe one day ill get there. I tried to get him on today without the guard and he latched totally wrong and now I'm sore again and my right nipple looks like the shape of lipstick!! Ahhh! Lol so stressful!


----------



## dove830

jf1414 said:


> Thanks for the advice! I wanted to quit the first week too bc it hurt sooo bad but I stuck with it and now it doesn't hurt as bad. It's just some feedings are so easy and some are so long and he falls asleep and is fussy. I also have to use the nipple guard and it's sooo annoying bc I can't get him to latch without it!! I've read and read and watched videos on how to latch and to get them to open wide and what not but I can't seem to get him to open wide when he is hungry and fussy. I also think he is spoiled now with the guard. Wish it was easier to get him on without the guard. Maybe one day ill get there. I tried to get him on today without the guard and he latched totally wrong and now I'm sore again and my right nipple looks like the shape of lipstick!! Ahhh! Lol so stressful!

Try and feed him before he gets really hungry. If the latch isn't right, stick a finger in his mouth slightly to break the seal and try again...you'll get it!


----------



## jrowenj

Jf i had the same problem. It took 3 weeks to get blake to latch correctly. I almost quit many times bc my nipples were raw and onfire!! 
As dove says just keep breaking the seal and try again. He will get it! The nipple shield may be confusing him. Keep trying!


----------



## jf1414

Thank you !! And one last question- does Blake spit up alot? Trey does and sometimes it's not until a while later. Maybe I'm not burping him long enough ?


----------



## jrowenj

He does spit up a lot. I thought he had acid reflux at first. I try and keep blake still for ten mins after he eats to let things settle and i keep him upright. It seems to help.


----------



## threemakefive

Jf stick with it!! Just sit and practice gettin a good latch..if it hurts redue don't keep going. Spitting up with out symptoms could be reflux, we are going Monday to ask the Dr about reflux bc she has tons of symptoms that I hadn't pieced together as gerd til now.

How is everyone???


----------



## snowflakes120

Doing good here. Just listening to all y'all talk baby so I know what to expect in the future. Things are moving fast. My glucose test is Tues. Eeek. I fly home to NY for my showers on Thursday. I'm super excited. Def getting bigger now. Can't believe how fast the PG is going already in 3rd tri!! Nursery is almost done - still trying to find things for the walls and top of dresser. I woke up today with my hands being numb and don't know what that was about. It's like if I slept on my left side my right hand was asleep and if I slept on my right side my left hand was asleep. Weird. Off to google and will ask OBGYN about it on Tues.


----------



## threemakefive

Lisat hat's pregnancy induced carpal tunnel I bet or water retention. I had ot and it was just weird at first but then it started to hurt. You might try a brace for carpal tunnel if it becomes frequent or bothersome :) 
Glad ur doing well! Post pics of belly and nursery :)


----------



## jrowenj

Wow lisa! Time is flying by!!!! How exciting yout shower!!! Post a pic of that belly!


----------



## jf1414

Thank you for all the advice ladies! Got rid of that plastic piece and he seems to be latching muchhh better now. Nips are still crazy sore , I hope that goes away at some point!!! Breastfeeding was definitely a rough road for me but seems to be getting better. I have him sleeping in the rock n play sleeper because its on an incline for reflux. Anyone else use it?

Three what were the symptoms you put together??

Lisa you are almost there!!!! Def post a belly bump pic, I miss being pregnant! 

Hope all you ladies are doing great xoxo


----------



## jrowenj

I use that sleeper!! I love it!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

The girl I work with swears by her Rock N Play!! I registered for one but don't think I'm going to get it so I plan to put it on the must have list!!

Flying out to NY tonight!! Getting so excited!! I'll post a pic of me after this weekend! My belly is so big now!! 7 months today!! Yippeeee!!!


----------



## jrowenj

yeaaaa lisa! Have a great time at your shower! I can't wait to see that belly!!! Def get the rock n play!!! Also, make sure you get a swing! Blake lived in that damn swing during the day for the first month and a half!


----------



## threemakefive

jf1414 said:


> Thank you for all the advice ladies! Got rid of that plastic piece and he seems to be latching muchhh better now. Nips are still crazy sore , I hope that goes away at some point!!! Breastfeeding was definitely a rough road for me but seems to be getting better. I have him sleeping in the rock n play sleeper because its on an incline for reflux. Anyone else use it?
> 
> Three what were the symptoms you put together??
> 
> Lisa you are almost there!!!! Def post a belly bump pic, I miss being pregnant!
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing great xoxo

she had spitting up, arching of her back while feeding and pulling off nipple really hard, staying awake all day crying, hiccups ALOT, gagging and looking as though she was going to spit up but it not actually coming out, wanting to be held all day and sitting upright, wanting to eat constantly but only a little at a time. It seems like alot of obvious symptoms but some I would never have put to reflux but more just a needy baby but all those things have stopped now and she is all smiley :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! Showers went well. It was great to see family and hang out with everyone! Barely anyone got anything off my registry. I got a TON of clothes. I guess that just means that we will have to buy alot of the essentials ourselves. So happy that I will at least get a 10% off completion coupon to use to get the stuff. 

As promised, here's a bump pic. I'm on the left (in case you can't tell with the belly!) and my cousin on the right:

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/540766_10152673817485204_1186748672_n_zpsa12993d5.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

Lookin good!


----------



## dove830

Anyone have to deal with symphysis pubis dysfunction? I'm pretty sure this is what I'm experiencing. I didn't have this in any other pregnancy, and I'm sure not enjoying it. Anyone have any tips on how to ease the pain?


Made it past V Day, next goal is 3rd trimester in 2 weeks!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Gorgeous bump Lisa!! Glad you enjoyed your shower x


----------



## threemakefive

How is everyone!?!??!


----------



## mammaspath

awesome here!!!! Just busy as ever.......my babe is three months holy hannah time flys...when your not preggo!!! hahaha who is moving onto planning another...
i askthis all the time! hahaha i wanna see more tests! we were def the best testers ever!


----------



## snowflakes120

Doing good! Getting close now! Nursery is just about done. Hubby needs to hang some more stuff and it's complete for the most part! Still feeling great - I've gained 20pds so far. I've got no complaints and I love being pregnant. Maternity photos are this Sunday - on my 33rd Birthday... Eeekkkk!!! My friends are throwing a small shower next weekend. Did a breastfeeding and a budgeting class already and have the birthing prep class in 2 weekends. Busy busy busy. Next month or so is just going to fly by with all the stuff we have going on!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Ohhh I'm a honeydew today!!!


----------



## mammaspath

so excited for you!!! sounds llike you do pregnancy well!


----------



## jrowenj

Ahhhh Lisa so exciting!! I can't wait to see your baby and hear your birth story!!!!! Post pics of the nursery! I can't believe you're only seven weeks away! 

I am doing great. I just love being a mommy so much! Blake is amazing! Amy, we talked about when we want to try for the 2nd the other night. We wouldn't be upset if it happened by "accident" but we would like to wait until Blake is 18 months old before we get preggo again. 

I just stopped breastfeeding yesterday and I'm actually kinda sad about it :( definitely has lots pros and cons. 

How I'd everyone else?!


----------



## threemakefive

Sounds like u all are doing well. Amy time is flying so quick now, can't believe ur little girl is 3 months old. And you are funny abt testing lol we are done having babies :) 
Lisa youre so close! Picture update? What's his name?
Jaime glad you're well, why did u stop bf? I'm still going strong even though working and pumping kicks my butt lol I've almost quit twice haha but its easier for me when I'm home just to feed her lol 
Afm doing great. She is three months now and so smiley, talking and playing. :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Wow! I can't believe she is 3 months Emily!! I bet all the smiles and talks are adorable!

We don't have a name picked yet. We have a few we like but nothing that really sticks out as "the one" I think maybe when we see him it will come to us! Which I can't wait to meet him and see him!! He's been kicking like crazy - I can't believe how strong he has gotten and sometimes his kicks gets quite uncomfortalbe!! And he gets the hiccups a TON!! So cute!!

Here's a pic from the Maternity shoot we had yesterday. I don't know what happened to my knees but I feel like they are missing and look like a cabbage patch kids.... :haha:

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/733888_581316371892960_133131297_n_zps8c4dfefb.jpg


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa I love that pic. You look fantastic! So glad its going well. With my son we didn't have a name when we had him but knew when we saw him that he was a Henry :) can't wait to see ur little man!


----------



## mammaspath

lisa your pic is soooo pretty! can't wait to see another smep baby :)


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa you're gorgeous!!! 

Emily I stopped breastfeeding just because I was getting a little overwhelmed with it and Blake wasn't really gaining weight and it was stressing me out. 

Blake has his four month wellness check! I can't believe my munchi is four months old


----------



## jf1414

Sooo pretty Lisa!! Getting so close! Yay!!

Jaime I am down to only nursing in the morning. I weaned off bc it was stressing me out also! I kept getting clogged ducts and those hurt like a BITCH!!! I had to keep getting in the shower at like 4am to get under hot water and massage. I feel like a new woman now not having those issues! My supply went way down and I still get to nurse once a day but i totally hear you on feeling kind of sad about it! Thats how i felt!! But im such a better mommy not being in pain and stressed! I love my baby boy so much! 

Hope everyone else is doing great! Hubby wants #2 pretty quickly. We'll see. I think 18 mo sounds like a perfect time Jaime. I am still afraid to DTD. I feel horrible but I have been putting it off bc I am afraid it will be painful. Was anyone else afraid of this? I feel like I am almost ready...lol

P.S. when did you all move your babes into the crib?


----------



## jrowenj

I made my husband wait three months to DTD and we haven't done it since... I am just so scared! It didn't hurt but it was all in my head so it wasn't pleasant at all :( 

We moved Blake Into his crib at night around 10 weeks. It was hard and I still miss him at night but it is so worth it to get them used to it early. How is your lo sleeping?


----------



## jf1414

I hear ya I'm terrified lol!!! I feel bad holding out on my hubs but its been almost 3 mo as well. My lo is sleeping really good so far! Last night I put him to sleep at 8:30 and he slept till 6:30am! I'm thinking its almost time for his crib but I am nervous about it!!! I am so used to having him near me at night and he is such a good sleeper I barely know he is there soo I'm going to miss him so much!! He is almost 11 weeks..


----------



## jf1414

I did it! And it wasn't as bad as I thought lol!! 

Also, anybody's LOs spit up alot?? I am changing to enfamil AR I think because Trey spits up soo much! I think I am over feeding him because he is taking 7 oz and that seems like way too much for his age! Dr said try the AR because its thicker and maybe he won't drink as much. I could put in 12 oz and he would probably drink it all lol fatty boy! He was the same when I nursed , I never knew when he was done bc he would just keep drinking!!


----------



## threemakefive

Jf Ar is expensive nd to be honest all it is is rice cereal added to the formula. Try that first maybe :)


----------



## mammaspath

My princess still sleeps with.......my anxiety of sids scares the hell out of me! I honestly think it all came from the miscarriage.....and transferred......it is terrible i hate the way i feel most days when i go to work........all i do is worry


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi girls! Been a hot minute since a check in. I got nada going on. No dilation or effacement! Just seeing how y'all are doing!


----------



## shellideaks

OMG Lisa, I didn't realise you were so close! Your pregnancy seems to of flown by lol. Can't wait to see pics of your little guy :D


----------



## jrowenj

How ya feeling Lisa???

Shelli how are you doing ? Still ttc?.


----------



## shellideaks

I'm doing good thanks Jaime! Parker is cutting her first tooth at the moment so she's super grumpy lol. We actually decided to leave TTC for a while, I had another chemical the month after the last one and just wanted a break so I've been focusing on losing weight for our holiday in July instead.

Although I did find out on Saturday that I'm pregnant. Sod's law that it happens when we stop trying haha. AF was due on Tuesday and is a no show plus my tests are tons darker than they were with my chemicals so I'm feeling a lot better about this bean :)

How are you? How's little Blake doing? He's so cute!


----------



## threemakefive

Congrats Shelli!! Lisa you POP yet ?? Lol


----------



## mammaspath

IHi everyone!
I saw lisas baby boy! Whata cutie!
congrats shelli! How awesome!
Hubby got his vasectomy friday wahoo!
baby is stuck on my boob all the time! Wont take a bottle kinda wearing on me since she eats everry two hours!


----------



## shellideaks

Thanks Emily and Amy :D

I didn't even realise Lisa had had him, just had a nosey on Facebook and I've no idea how I missed posts from Monday lol. He's gorgeous!


----------



## jrowenj

Congrats Shelli!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Thanks Jaime :)


----------



## threemakefive

How is everyone? Are the Babies big, teething, real food, rolling, crawling?? What's the news :)


----------



## shellideaks

Parker is great although she's not doing a lot lol. She's a very chilled baby and just sits there playing with her toys, if anything goes out of reach she won't try and get it. So no crawling at the moment or any time soon I don't think :haha:

She's got her 2 bottom teeth and will eat anything. I can't have a snack without her eying it up and shouting for some. She's starting nursery in a few weeks when I go back to work :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats shelli!!! 

Doing great here. Just learning how to be a mommy and loving it do far!! He's such a great baby and am so happy.


----------



## jf1414

Congrats Lisa and Shelli!!!! How exciting!! 

Glad to hear all the babes are doing well! Trey is 4 1/2 months now. Anyone else experience a sleep regression?? My boy was such a good sleeper and now I am up trillions of times a night putting the damn paci back in!!! He goes right back to sleep when I put the paci in but I'm EXHAUSTED with all the up and down !! Ahhh he used to sleep straight through until he hit the end of 3 mo info 4! Hoping sleep is in my future again! Other than that he is a peach :) 

Xoxo lets get this thread back in action!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hey!!! Blake and I are doing amazing!! Blake is going to be 6 months old this weekend. I can't even believe it!!!!!! Blake is just starting to sit up on his own this week! He is quite a chatterbox also. He never stops yapping! We started introducing purée food a month ago. We just give him a bit here and there. He is loving it and just like Parker, he screams for my food whenever I'm eating hahaha!!! No teeth yet and not even close. 

JF and Emily can you post a recent pic of your Lo?????


----------



## jrowenj

Oh AND I have baby fever and am dying to have another baby but gonna force myself to wait


----------



## jf1414

Here are a couple of pics of my little man, Trey :D








A friend of the family lost her baby today at 37 weeks pregnant. I am literally at a loss of words I cannot imagine her pain! She had 3 weeks to go! I look at Trey every second and am thankful and feel like the luckiest person on planet earth. Even when he spits up on me 4,000 times a day!!!


----------



## jrowenj

How cute is Trey?!?!? 

That's so sad about your friend. I cant imagine. I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Hayaddie

OMG I cannot beleive how many babies came from the SMEP thread! I miss all of you awesome ladies soooo much!!! I try to keep up with a handful of you guys on Facebook! ( I am obsessed with Blake, Anastacia, and Kellen!!!) I hope everyone is fantastic! Who is up for a group TTC soon?? ;)


----------



## jrowenj

Let's do it Haley!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Lol I would but I'm already pregnant again. Good luck girls!


----------



## snowflakes120

JF - Awe Trey is so handsome and you are so beautiful!! So sorry about your friend.

I can't believe you are already 10 weeks Shelli!

I have my PP appt on Friday. I know the topic of BC is going to come up. I have planned on us just not using anything and if it happens it happens type of thing. I think bc I had the CS they are going to tell me to wait such and such amount of time. Not sure what to think of it honestly. We'll prolly use some sort of protection til the end of the year - Kellan will be 6 months then. We'll see. Hoping baby #2 doesn't require any sort of fertility treatments and we can do it all natural. 

Things are going good for the most part. BF is soooo freaking hard but we are pulling though. We still have some latch issues so I am using a shield and he takes foreverrrrrrrrr to eat. Like 50 minutes. So I have resorted to BF during the day and pumping at night. It seems to be working out well I suppose as it's less than ideal. I am able to freeze a bit too at the end of the day. We are starting a night time routine to help get him to sleep. Any tips ladies?!


----------



## jf1414

snowflakes120 said:


> JF - Awe Trey is so handsome and you are so beautiful!! So sorry about your friend.
> 
> I can't believe you are already 10 weeks Shelli!
> 
> I have my PP appt on Friday. I know the topic of BC is going to come up. I have planned on us just not using anything and if it happens it happens type of thing. I think bc I had the CS they are going to tell me to wait such and such amount of time. Not sure what to think of it honestly. We'll prolly use some sort of protection til the end of the year - Kellan will be 6 months then. We'll see. Hoping baby #2 doesn't require any sort of fertility treatments and we can do it all natural.
> 
> Things are going good for the most part. BF is soooo freaking hard but we are pulling though. We still have some latch issues so I am using a shield and he takes foreverrrrrrrrr to eat. Like 50 minutes. So I have resorted to BF during the day and pumping at night. It seems to be working out well I suppose as it's less than ideal. I am able to freeze a bit too at the end of the day. We are starting a night time routine to help get him to sleep. Any tips ladies?!

Thank you!! BF is so hard I know! I made it 3 mo but I got clogged ducts sooo badly! Trey fed for a long time too so I feel your pain sista!!! It gets easier though! I used the shield at first too and then I was able to get rid of it! I hated that damn sheild lol washing it every 5 seconds and him knocking it off! For bedtime I do bath, lotion with a little massage, Jammie's and a sleep sack and I read him a book and put him down drowsy but awake and put on a white noise machine. He loves it! Sounds like you are doing an amazing job so far! I'm sure #2 will happen naturally because you'll be preoccupied with Kellan! 

My hubby is 37 and wants babies close together but I'm like not ready!!! I feel like I am so scared to hande two! I am used to trey now but each stage brings something new. Now he seems like he's teething and is cranky and I'm like OMG I cannot imagine having 2 babies! Maybe ill start trying when he is 1. Mommy's of tethers. Any good tips? Night time is so hard for my poor little guy! He gets all congested ! 

Hope all are well! Lets see pics of your LOs!


----------



## jrowenj




----------



## jf1414

OMG Blake is SO CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

JF- Blake and trey look like they could be buddies lol


----------



## jf1414

Lol they would totally be best buds!!! I feel like in this pic he is saying "feed me woman!!!" Ohhh it's their world and were just living in it right! Lol 
He doesn't like carrots! What foods have you done with Blake?


----------



## jrowenj

Hahaha!!! Blake has tried almost everything! Carrots, string beans, peas, squash, avocado, sweet potato, broccoli, pears, apples, plums, peaches and bananas! He hates string beans with a passion! His favorite is sweet potato!


----------



## jrowenj

guess who has two thumbs and pulled the goalie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Woot Woot!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant wait for you to be a crazy TTC lady again!


----------



## threemakefive

Omg. These boys aré adorable!!!! I will post a recent pic tomorrow! Yay for all you ttc girls!!! Can't believe how big all the babys are!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeah Jaime! TWW for you! :thumbup:

Ohhh new picy Emily! I'll be looking for it tomorrow!


----------



## jf1414

Wow Awesome!!! My hubby wants to start trying again and I am terrified!! Trey is 5 1/2 mo and I feel so scared I wouldn't be able to handle another baby so fast!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Emily I can't wait for a pic!!

jf - I am nervous too!!!!!! Blake is 7 months today!!!! If I got preggo, he would be 16 months old when new baby arrives.... eeeeeekkk


----------



## jf1414

Eek!!! I cnt decide how I feel about it! I'm leaning toward wanting them close because then ill just be in the zone doing the whole newborn thing already!


----------



## snowflakes120

Any Sx's Jaime??!!

Where is your pic Emily!! *shaking my fist*

JF - You should start TTC around the holiday's with me!! It's going to depend on when AF comes back but we're thinking around Thanksgiving or Christmas to start NTNP.


----------



## jf1414

Sounds good to me!!! Hubby wants to NTNP around mid sept-oct so ill be right there with you!!! I hope I can handle 2 little ones I'm scared lol


----------



## jrowenj

no symptoms yet... just creamy cm... which I think I had when pregnant with Blake but I can't remember! Other than that... no symptoms... problem is I don't know when ovulation was because I have only had two periods since stopping breastfeeding... so, we DTD Thursday, Monday, Tuesday and Thursday... I think I may have ovulated Saturday so I don't know if I have good chance of being pregnant... I am going to test on Monday I think...


----------



## Mrs W 11

Just stopping by to say helloooooo ladies!! Your babies are all so gorgeous! Freya was 1 nearly 2 weeks ago, it has gone so fast!! 

I'm going to ttc around oct time too so maybe join some of you on the journey for #2!!

Becky x


----------



## shellideaks

I have booked my gender scan for a week today, so excited to find out what I'm having. Really hoping for a boy this time :)

Jaime I didn't have any symptoms at all with this pregnancy apart from creamy CM. That was the only reason I tested! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## jrowenj

Can't wait for your scan Shelli!!!

I tested this morning... only 7dpo and got bfn... thinking of testing Wednesday if I can wait that long.


----------



## shellideaks

7dpo? Lol! Hoping you get a :bfp: soon :D


----------



## jrowenj

7 or 8 dpo!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG!!! I think youve done it!! Sure looks like a BFP to me miss fertile myrtle!!! Congrats girl!!


----------



## shellideaks

Oh wow, congrats Jaime!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks! Line is getting darker and I got pregnant on a digi!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeah!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!! What's your due date!!!??? Is Kevin stoked??!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats jaime!!!!! Amazing news x


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks! Kevin is soooo excited! I am definitely nervous and keep g my fingers crossed!


----------



## jf1414

OMG!!!! Jaime!! Congrats girl!!!


----------



## jf1414

How are you feeling Jaime?? What is your due date?? 

How is everyone else??


----------



## jrowenj

Feeling good. No symptoms yet which always gets me so nervous! Due around mid april! 

Blake is almost crawling!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeah Blake!! Go baby boy go!!

Ohhh maybe you'll baby#2 on my birthday April 14!!

How long after you stopped BF did AF return? I'm going to go til 6 months. We want to start NTNP right after. Just wondering...


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa, I think it came back about 3 weeks after stopping!


----------



## jf1414

Did you have your first dr appt yet? I told my hubby I would NTNP next month and I'm petrified!! I don't know why I am so nervous about it. He is 10 yrs older than me so he wants them close together. I probably would have waited a while longer but also would love Trey to be very close to his sibling. I am just so scared I won't be able to handle 2!


----------



## jrowenj

My appt is next Thursday. Don't be nervous! Everyone I know with more than one says its gonna be fine!


----------



## threemakefive

Omg I totally forgot to post a pic!! Elsie is crawling, going from laying to sitting and even pulling herself up!! I will upload a picture this week. I've been so busy taking some summer classes and completely spaced it! 

Jaime OMG BABY 2?!?!*! SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!! My first two are 22m apart and it wasn't too bad and the age diff was perfect!!!

So glad all is well ill have to check in more now that you all are posting more :)


----------



## jf1414

How do you mamas dress your babes for bed? I have always put Trey in Jammie's and a sleep sack. I feel like the temp in my room is warm but his room gets colder .. Do u think that is overdressing him? I know I like to be cozy ;)


----------



## Mrs W 11

What temp is his room do you know? Freya's room is 21-23 oc and at the moment I'm dressing her in a long sleeved vest and a sleeping bag at night. If its hot I keep her window open a crack. 

I usually dress her in what I want to wear and then I reckon you can't go wrong! 

How are you feeling so far jaime? X


----------



## jrowenj

Blakes room is around 68 degrees and he wears footie pajamas and a light blanket.

Feeling good... a little queasy and very tired. On top of being tired from pregnancy, Blake is teething so I've had a tough week.

I have my ultrasound next Friday and I'm very nervous!


----------



## snowflakes120

We keep the house steady at 71. When we first brought Kellan home we had him in a sleeper and a sleep bag. We thought he was getting too hot so we took him out of the sleeper bag. Once it gets cooler again at night, prolly around Oct/Nov - we will put him back into the sleeper along with the sleeper bag again.

Good luck tomorrow Jaime. Update when you can!!

I go back to work on Tuesday and Kellan goes into Daycare. I am sad.:cry: It's been the best 14 weeks of my life. I am so in love with my baby and so in love with being a mom. All the heartache, time it took, money and treatments was worth it 10 fold. :cloud9:


----------



## shellideaks

Didn't realise your ultrasound was so close Jaime, hope you're gonna share a picture :)

Lisa, it's horrible going back to work but I found the thought of it actually worse than the going part. Me and Parker are in a nice little routine now and she loves nursery. Granted she was older when she started but I'm sure Kellan will be fine and I bet he saves his biggest smiles for you at the end of each day!


----------



## jrowenj

Scan Went well!!! Bean is measuring 6 weeks 6 days with hb of 140 :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Great news Jaime!! So happy for you and Kevin!! Blake too!! He's gonna be a big brother!!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks Lisa!!! Super nervous about having two!!!!

Kellan is gonna have fun at day care I bet! I'm glad you feel so blessed and hope going back isn't too hard in you!


----------



## jf1414

Awesome Jaime!!!!! Hubby and I NTNP this month and I have been crampy this week before my period hmmmm


----------



## jrowenj

That's how I felt the week I got my bfp :) when do you test?


----------



## jf1414

Due the 7th. I think ill wait to see if I miss it but I highly doubt I actually am after just 1 month :)


----------



## jrowenj

Umm.... it happened to me in just one month ntnp!


----------



## jrowenj

How did your first day go, Lisa?


----------



## jf1414

I'm seriously in my own personal hell today! Trey has been a nightmare napping this week! He got his bottom 2 teeth 2 weeks ago maybe he could be getting his tops? He will not nap unless I am holding/rocking him! He just cried in his crib with me rubbing his back for an hour trying to get him to sleep . Exhausting !!! Has this happened to anyone else with teething??

Hope everyone's well!


----------



## jrowenj

This happened to me a week ago! Same thing.... Blake got his bottom two teeth mad I was impressed that he wasn't fussy and then a week after he got them he had a week from hell!!!!


----------



## jf1414

Awwww poor Blake!!! Teething stinks!! Glad I am not alone but sad these poor babes have to go through this! How are you feeling Jaime?


----------



## jrowenj

Feeling OK.... a little nauseous here and there and sooo tired....

Did you test?!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hope the teething gets better for the both of you!! 

Yeah TEST!! Do it Do it!!

Well, this has been the hardest week of my life I swear. My heart is just breaking not being home with baby. It sucks so bad. I can watch him through a camera and it just sucks not being able to comfort him and such. I cry throughout my work day. I miss him so much and then he comes home and is exhausted and just sleeps and cries. It's not my usual happy baby. His temperament is so different. I was working on certain things with him and can't anymore bc he is so crabby and sleeps for a few hours when he gets home. I am so upset and sad. :( But happy it's the weekend so I can hopefully get some cuddles and smiles and coos again because its been too long since I've seen them.


----------



## jrowenj

Oh no, Lisa :( I hope it gets worked out ... I'm sure he just needs yo adjust... ughhh


----------



## jf1414

Awwwwww Lisa I can imagine how tough that is!! Hope you got to spend lots of quality time this weekend! I tested on Saturday bc I had a wedding to go to and didn't want to drink if I was and BFN . I am now 2 days late for AF but I feel it coming any min. Broken out and all! Yippee lol


----------



## jf1414

Holy shit just got a BFP I am pretty sure and I feel like I am going to faint! Lol


----------



## jf1414




----------



## shellideaks

Yep, deffo BFP! Congrats JF!


----------



## jrowenj

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG. Congrats girl!! What's the potential due date??!! H&H 9 months!! I bet your hubby is excited cause I know he wanted to try sooner than you!!

I hope I am half as lucky as the 3 of you girls!! I swear! I hope I get knocked up just as fast as y'all!! So happy for all of you!! We honestly haven't used any protection but then AF has yet to arrive since I am still pumping like a mad woman...


----------



## jf1414

Thanks girls! We literally DTD one time this month that's why I thought it was a stretch and I don't mean to call it an accident but I didn't even realize I was ovulating! Hubby can't wipe the smile off his face! I am so happy too I am just so scared too!! I am still in my maternity jeans lol! Babycenter says may 17 due date . Just went and picked up 2 more tests to be sure! I am shocked!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Ahhhhhh a bump buddy, yeaaa!!!! I am due April 19! I am so happy for you!!!!

I bet you will get knocked up quick, lis!!!!


----------



## jf1414

Have you told people yet Jaime?


----------



## jrowenj

Just close family and friends


----------



## jf1414

Awesome. How did they all react? How did you tell them?


----------



## jf1414

Awesome. How did they all react? How did you tell them?


----------



## jrowenj

Shocked and excited!! I kind of just came out and told them lol!


----------



## shellideaks

OMG Jaime, I can't believe you're 10 weeks already!


----------



## jrowenj

Time is flying!!!!!


----------



## jf1414

Haha that's awesome. I told my family this weekend and the reactions are hysterical I got it on camera so funny!! How are you ladies doing??


----------



## jrowenj

Omg I am only ten weeks and a woman at a restaurant today noticed I was pregnant!!!!! I didn't show with Blake until 20 weeks!!! 

JF how did you tell them and was the hysterical reaction good or bad???? Hahaha


----------



## snowflakes120

Awe! So happy for all you girls! 

I am unsure of what to do about TTC/NTNP. AF has yet to arrive. On one hand, I want to keep on pumping to at least get him through the winter & all the germs and bonus would be save on formula. But then, I want to start TTC/NTNP bc it took us so long for Kellan and would like to get a head start and hope for the best naturally but I would have to quit pumping for AF to come around. Then I am honestly scared of going back to those emotions of disappointment month after month after month of BFN's when we do start trying. I just don't know if I am ready to handle the emotional aspect of TTC/NTNP again. And then I think it would be nice to be a normal human being again and not be tied to a pump every 4-5 hours. Not sure what to do!!


----------



## jrowenj

If I were you I would stop pumping when you feel ready and then I would take a few months to enjoy your body again before getting pregnant right away!


----------



## jrowenj

Scan day!


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeah!! Have fun Jaime!!


----------



## shellideaks

How did your scan go Jaime? Did you get pictures?!


----------



## jrowenj

No scan!!!!!!! Reschduled for next week boooooo


----------



## jrowenj

13+1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Aw yay, congrats Jaime! Love how you can see it's little legs in the first pic :D


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, Shelli!
I can't wait til my gender scan in SIX weeks!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Awe!! I'm going to guess another boy Jaime!!


----------



## shellideaks

Are you hoping for a particular gender Jaime? Or happy with either?


----------



## jrowenj

I kind of want a girl so I can have one of each, but since this one and Blake are so close in age a boy would be nice too :)


----------



## shellideaks

That was my logic with this pregnancy, I wanted a boy cos Mark wanted one of each of his own (seeing as Max isn't biologically his) but I liked the idea of a girl too cos they're gonna be so close in age. Win win either way :D


----------



## jf1414

Hey ladies I need HELP!! Trey went from being a dream sleeper to this last 2 months being a straight up nightmare. He was waking all hours of the night. I finally did cry it out and have him sleeping most of the night but now he's waking around 3-4am crying . I try to let him just cry it out but tonight it went and hr and 10 min and he is just sitting up in his crib crying. He falls asleep folding over in the sleeping position but naturally it's not comfortable and he ends up waking up 2 min later and it goes on for an hour until my heart and ears can't take it anymore and I either go in and rock him or bring him into bed with us. We hate bringing him into bed and I am just losing hope and quite honestly getting to the point where I am at a loss of what to do. When I do pick him up he gets excited and wants to play which makes me even more infuriated even though it's so damn cute. Has anyone else experienced this!? I am pregnant and really needing sleep. My husband works day and night jobs and I am exhausted !!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, just dropping in to say hey as I'm on bnb a lot more at the moment. My first cycle of ttc #2 so going to give smep another go! 

Jf, you poor thing :-( I can't give much advice really as Freya was text book for cc. First night was awful she cried for hours. Second night maybe 20 mins, third night 5 minutes and then slept through. But I have friends who had similar issues to you and slowly they got better. This phase will pass but it must be tough. Sending hugs. 

Can't believe you are all preggo again, exciting!! Xx


----------



## jrowenj

GL Mrs w!!!

Jf- is it his teeth????? Maybe he needs some Tylenol???


----------



## jf1414

Oh my gosh Jaime!!! So awesome!!! I have my scan tomorrow! I went for one when I thought I was 9 weeks and baby was measuring a week behind which scares me!! They said tomorrow at my 12 week appt we will look again and determine a due date. I am praying I am measuring at 12 weeks and not 11 because I want to start feeling better! Morning sickness and fatigue this time around have been really bad!!! How are you feeling Jaime? I pray for some energy and normal stomach to return soon!!!! 

Hope everyone else is well?? !!


----------



## jrowenj

JF, I am sure everything is fine! Don't worry! Let me know how your scan goes. Sorry you are feeling sick : (

I have been starting to feel better, thank god... I am 16 weeks and JUST started feeling better! I have my gender scan in 3 weeks!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

GL Mrs W. I'll be going you TTC in a couple months. I am sure you will have your BFP by then!

Thinking of you JF today. Update when you can. Hope you start feeling better soon. Maybe this means your having a girl??!!

I am currently weaning pumping - I'm down to 4 pumps a day. Going to drop another this weekend. I am sad but happy at the same time. I feel guilty for quitting but I need my life back. I will make it right before my goal of 6 months. I have enough in my freezer stash to last another 6-8 weeks or so. I will be completely done by Thanksgiving when we are driving home to NY. And then I just have to wait for AF to arrive we will be NTNP. :happydance:

Kellan is doing well. He's skinny like me and hubby. They are having us fortify my BM with formula to try to "bulk him up" and gain some weight. He also has Bracycephaly (flat/wide head- his head fused too fast) and has to wear a DOC band (helmet) he has been in it for 3 weeks so far and we see a great difference. Hope all the babies are doing well. Other than those 2 things - he's doing great. Such a happy baby and has an awesome personality. I just love watching his development blossom!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa, I felt the same way when I stopped breastfeeding! It was bittersweet. Kellan is so cute. Glad the helmet is working well : ) Blake is skinny too and people are constantly asking me his age and then following up with "ohhh he's so tiny..." I hate it! How exciting that you are going to be NTNP soon!!!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I hope your scan went well today jf and you are measuring on track at 12 weeks. 

Snowflake that's great news! I've got a week to testing this cycle and if bfn this cycle then onto cycle #2. I did have to finish bf for my af to come back. I fed for 15 months and was down to 1 feed a day. I dropped it on Monday and af came Friday! Good luck to you with ntnp!! 

Jaime I'm so glad for you that you are feeling better, you poor thing. It's a long time to feel sick for :sick:


----------



## jf1414

Scan measured baby at 12 weeks yay! The baby was so weird though it was like floating face down and my husband and I nearly had heart failure but the heartbeat was fine and they made me lay on my side until it flipped and it did lol. Pretty freaky though!!! Thanks for your well wishes, can't wait to get to 16 weeks Jaime if that's when you started to feel better!!! 

Lisa I too felt the same way when I stopped fb and i only went 3 mo! You should be so proud of yourself way to go mama making it 6 mo! It's def not an easy job and your right it feels you just need your life and body back lol. I would have kept going if it weren't for the clogs I experienced they were soooo painful. I am already feeling extremely guilty that I am probably not going to nurse my next baby at all because of the pain of the clogs last time!!! 

Mrs w I hope you get your BFP!!!! And wow 15 mo way to go to you too!! Such amazing mamas on this thread!! How was all the babes on Halloween! Trey was a biker baby it was so funny I'll try to put a pic up! You should all share yours too!!


----------



## jrowenj

So happy baby is doing well, JF! Will you find out the gender????


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jf so glad the scan went well! Have you got any scan pics? 

Don't feel guilty about not bf, it makes you a brave and sensible mummy not too, you can't enjoy your baby when in total agony. 

No bfp yet, still another week until testing! The tww is dragging! X


----------



## snowflakes120

Awesome news JF! Hooray! 

FX for a BFP Mrs W!! Not to long til you test now!


----------



## jrowenj

1 week til gender scan!


----------



## snowflakes120

Getting so close now Jaime!

Mrs. W - Did you test yet??!!

Down to 2 pumps!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hello! Yes I got a beautiful bfp on Wednesday! So excited (and nervous etc!). I'm thinking my edd will be roughly 2 days after my daughters birthday, eek! 

Can't wait for the gender scan!!


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG. Congrats girl!! Happy & Healthy 9 months!! Great news!! 

You girls are killing me! All these BFP's right away! 

I had EWCM (1st time ever!!) for 2 days earlier this week. We BD'd the one night just in case. AF still isn't around so who knows! Might be nice if I get a BFP and she doesn't show up for another 9 months!!


----------



## shellideaks

Congrats Mrs W! Can't believe how quick everyone is getting their BFP's!

Lisa, good luck. Here's hoping your BFP is round the corner too :)


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaaa Mrs W!!!!!!!!

Lisa, fx!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you! I was so lucky, still in shock a bit! 

Good luck snowflake I hope you caught your egg then!! X


----------



## snowflakes120

Any tips on weaning and being not so engorged??!! My boobs are killing me. I'm so uncomfortable. I dropped to 1 pump today. I can't wait for the next few days to be over.

Gender scan in few days Jaime!


----------



## jrowenj

When I was weaning and down to 1 pump, if I was engorged I would just pump out a very tiny bit of even release some in the shower just enough to feel comfortable.... they should start being less engorged soon!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I never got engorged at the end as I stopped bf so slowly, I don't think there was much there by the end. I remember the discomfort from the earlier days tho. I agree with jaime, just express a bit to ease the feeling if you can. Hope it feels better soon x


----------



## jrowenj

6 hours until my gender scan!


----------



## snowflakes120

Awkkkk!! You better update Jaime!! Can't wait to hear!!


----------



## shellideaks

I'll be stalking for an update Jaime!


----------



## jrowenj

AHHHHHHHH I am soooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats on the GIRL!!! Hooray!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh congrats!!! A pink flavoured baby


----------



## shellideaks

Congratulations on your little girl Jaime, one of each is lovely :)


----------



## jf1414

Ahhhhh omg Jaime a girl!!!!! Congrats !!!!

Congrats Mrs W on your BFP ! Wishing you a Happy and healthy 9 months!!! 

Shelli you are almost in the homestretch????

Question for you mamas. When did you feel comfortable putting a blanket in the crib overnight. Trey has been sleeping so much better when he has this crochet blanket in the crib with him but of course it is giving me heart failure everynight!!!! He snuggles up with it and rigt now he like has his face in it and I am freaking out! I love the comfort it brings him though! He will be 10 mo this week. Thoughts???


----------



## snowflakes120

Holy cow JF you are 16 weeks already and Mrs. W you are 7! Time is flying by for you guys already! :thumbup:

As for the blanket. Right now we are using the Halo Sleep Sacks. We put him in his pj's and then in a Sleep Sack over it. It works perfect and I feel better with him in it. It was getting a bit chillier in his room and he seemed to be waking up more often (and he has been STTN since 4 months) cause he was cold.

I think I OV'd sometime around Thanksgiving. We were in NY visiting family so only got to BD once. Oh well. Once AF comes back - it's on like donkey kong though! 

My boobs are finally shrunk and back to mostly normal again. Milk seems to be mostly dried up too. It took a good 2 weeks for them. Man, did that suck. There were a few days I thought I was going to die.


----------



## Mrs W 11

It has gone fast so far. Someone said to me on here only 3 weeks ill I'm quarter way through which made me smile! 

Well I hope you caught it on your one bd snowflake but if not, here's to an Xmas bfp for you! X


----------



## shellideaks

I was on the homestretch! Should of been 33 weeks yesterday but Nate decided to be born even earlier than my other 2. My waters broke on Monday at 32+4 and I ended up having an emergency c-section at 32+6. He was 4lb5oz but is doing great. In NICU but breathing on his own and feeding well. Have been told by the nurses that we'll definitely have him home by Christmas :D


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome to the world baby Nate!! He was just too excited to meet you guys that he just couldn't stand it anymore!! So happy that he is doing so well!! Sounds like you got a strong little guy there!! 

Jaime - Have you planned a 1st year birthday party for Blake? Are you doing a theme?

JF - Will you be finding out gender? If so, when?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow congratulations shelli!! Welcome to the world baby Nate! Amazing news that he's doing well, bet you can't wait to have him home for Christmas time. X


----------



## shellideaks

I can't, just desperate to have him here with me! Feels like I've left part of me at the hospital.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I can imagine, it must be so hard leaving him so soon, but I'm so glad he's doing we'll and he's in the best place. Not long till Christmas and you can sit and cuddle him tight at home by the Christmas tree lights <3


----------



## shellideaks

Now that sounds perfect. Roll on then <3


----------



## jrowenj

congrats, shelli!!!!! I am so happy that Nate is doing so well and will be home for the holidays!!!!

JF- I have been using a blanket with blake for quite some time... I also didn't listen to people and let him sleep on his belly... so, don't go by me! I am a bad influence!

Mrs W - how are you feeling???

Lisa - I am glad that your boobs are dried up and not causing so much pain anymore! That's the worst!!!! Blake's first bday party is in about 2 weeks! I can't believe it!!! We are doing a pizza party at a pizza place by our house. We thought that would be fun and inexpensive. There are just too many people to have at our house, so the pizza restaurant is more accommodating. We are doing a "Little Man Mustache Bash!" This is the invitation!


----------



## shellideaks

Thanks Jaime :)

I love Blake's birthday invitation. It's so cute!


----------



## mammaspath

It's is so crazy that a lot of you gals are on baby number two!!! How time flies!!!


----------



## jf1414

Congratulations shelli!!! So glad that your little one is doing great and will be home in time for Christmas ! What a great gift :) hope you are feeling well!!!!

We are not going to find out the gender of the baby. We didn't with Trey either :) it's so hard not to know but we love the excitement of not knowing until the birthdate! My 20 week scan is the day before Christmas Eve. I still don't really feel the baby moving which is starting to freak me out even though we heard the heartbeat last week. This pregnancy has been totally different than my last!!

Love the invite Jaime!!! I think we are going to do an olympics theme for treys lol because the olympics start on his birthday :) ps I have been keeping a blanket and stuffed animal in the crib with trey and he sleeps so much better and has been fine. He is sick right now though the poor little guy has a cold and cough :( 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## snowflakes120

Merry Christmas ladies!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Happy Christmas ladies xxx


----------



## jrowenj

How is everyone??? How's TTC , Lisa??? When is Treys bday, if? How ya feeling, Mrs w? How's Nathan, Shellie???

I feel miserable... heart burn, hip/pelvic pain, can't sleep at night, exhausted... I need this baby out!!!!
We decided to call her Autumn Lynne :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ahh jaime I LOVE the name autumn Lynne, really lovely choice! Sorry you are feeling like that, I hope the next few weeks go quickly for you. I've forgotten, when are you due? 

I'm feeling so much better than I was! I'm still exhausted and crazy thirsty but thankfully the nausea has gone now, hurray!! My scan is a week Monday and I can't wait to hopefully know all is ok with baby and be able to tell everyone! I'm already really bloated so I look pregnant even though its not a proper bump, so I just want to stop hiding it and get my fat clothes back out!! 

Hope everyone else is ok, looking forward to new year updates xx


----------



## shellideaks

Sorry to hear you're feeling so bad Jaime, it's tough being pregnant when you have a LO to look after. Try and take it easy :) I love the name Autumn, it's beautiful!

Nate is doing great, he's a month old today. Going far too fast lol.


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy 1 month Nate!

Hope you feel better soon Jaime. I had the insomnia so horrible for my last 6 months! 

Well, TTC is going. Our timing was bad this cycle - I used to OV between CD13-CD16 so we hit a good amount of those days. But I am pretty sure I OV'd on CD20 so alls we BD'd was OV day because I had pretty intense OV pains & a backache. I tested yesterday, I think I was 10dpo and no surprise BFN. I don't feel anything anyways. Oh well. Trying to stay positive and not think that we are going to have issues again TTC. I'm really scared that it's going to be the same long heartbreak of a journey.


----------



## jrowenj

Mrs W. Can't wait to see your scan pic! I'm positive all is well! I am due in 14 weeks!

Happy 1 month, Nathan!!!!!

Lisa - I'm sure your journey will be a much easier road this time! How long will you naturally TTC before intervention?


----------



## snowflakes120

Jaime - We said we'd try naturally til April/May which isn't too long only like 6ish months. I want babies close in age. And let's be honest - I ain't getting any younger - I'd like to deliver baby #2 before I turn 35 which means I have to get pregnant by July 2014. Ugh.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ladies I just wanted to let you know we've very sadly lost our baby :-( I started bleeding on sat night and had an emergency scan yesterday which confirmed no heartbeat. I was 12 weeks. Heart broken but we will try again soon xx


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG Mrs. W. I am so so so sorry to hear. Sending you the biggest hugs across the miles. We are here for you! Again, so sorry.


----------



## shellideaks

So sorry to hear about your loss Mrs W. Thinking of you. x


----------



## jrowenj

Oh Mrs w.... sending love and support... we all know how devastating it is to lose a baby... we are all here for you :(


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks girls. The physical side has happened now. I'm just emotionally shattered now. We plan to make the most of possibly being more fertile after a mc tho, i want ttc straight away xx


----------



## jrowenj

I'm sure you will get pregnant right away! :dust:


----------



## Mrs W 11

I hope so! Thanks sweet x


----------



## jf1414

Oh mrs W I am so very sorry to hear that news and to know you had to go through a MC. Sending you lots of positive thoughts and virtual hugs! I hope you are feeling ok and hanging in there. Xoxo

Hope everyone else is feeling and doing well also!


----------



## snowflakes120

So ladies. Guess what's up?! I got a BFP today at 10dpo! I can't believe it! I am so excited and scared all rolled up into one! Just hoping for the best as always! No real symptoms at all either! Going to make an appt tomorrow to see if they will check my levels! I can't believe it!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats snow flake xx


----------



## jrowenj

Omg Lisa!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Congrats on your BFP Lisa, so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## jf1414

Congratulations how exciting!!!! Can't wait to hear how the appointment goes!! 

How is everyone else feeling??? 

Anyone have any good boy name suggestions??? I don't know what I am having but cannot seem to find a boy name I like! I have Brynn picked out for a girl. For a boy I like Drew and Dane. My husband wants Dax but I feel like that's weird???? Thoughts!?? Helllllppppp lo


----------



## snowflakes120

Just a quick update. We saw a heartbeat on Thursday at 6 weeks 1 day. It was 117. I ended up get a stomach bug that night and spent the night in the bathroom vomiting with diarrhea. It was horrible. I called OBGYN after hours number and they instructed me to go to the ER so off we went. I was dehydrated badly so I was given IV fluids and anti-nausea meds. All is pretty well today. So I am happy that it passed. 

Hope all is well with everyone. Can't believe how close you guys are getting! Are you ready for 2? I am so scared and nervous somedays...


----------



## jrowenj

Wow, Lisa.. that's scary! Glad all is well!!!
I am miserable at the moment. I think I have SPD... going to Dr Wednesday to speak about it. I have been bed ridden with the pain for 3 days :( still have 8 weeks left and not sure how much more of this pain I can take. 
I'm very nervous about having a 2nd baby!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jf - I do prefer your name choices to your hubby's, never heard dax before. I find boys names really hard too, I find girls names much easier. Me and hubby never agree on boys names! 

Snowflake you poor thing being so poorly, it sounds awful. I'm so glad baby is ok though. 

Jaime sorry to hear you are in pain and feeling down, I feel for you, the last trimester is hard. Not long to go now though. 

My cycle is still totally screwed up from my mc, feeling rubbish today. I am not due to ovulate for another week but today I had a near pos opk and then later today bleeding so god knows what's going on. Feel like ill never get pregnant again!


----------



## jrowenj

Mrs w its gonna happen soon, I promise!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks hun :hugs: I really really really hope so!


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Jaime!

Your up next JF!

How's TTC coming along Mrs W?

How are the kids doing Shelli?

AFM, just about out of 1st tri. I found out on Monday that baby is a GIRL due to having to get a CVS done because my NT scan didn't turn out well. I will need to be monitored much more closely this pregnancy. We are hoping and praying for a healthy happy baby.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Has jaime had her baby?! Eeeek congrats!!! 

Snowflake sorry you had the cvs after your nt didn't go so well, was all ok at the cvs? Congrats on being team pink, really exciting news!! 

Still ttc here! I had completely underestimated the emotional and physical effects of a loss at 12 weeks sadly. My body is slowly recovering and my cycles getting back to normal so I'm hoping it will happen soon!


----------



## jrowenj

Good morning ladies!

been a little preoccupied lately! I gave birth to my gorgeous daughter, Autumn Lynne on April 5th :)
So far, handling the two babies has been going great... much better than I expected!!! Blake is such a good boy, so he makes things so easy for me <3

Lisa - how are things going??? Did they give you any detail as to why your NT scan was not good??? I hope things are OK... thinking about you...

Mrs W - I am so sorry that you are still dealing with these emotions... hopefully your daughter is keeping you busy and helping your mind stay off of things... xoxoxox

Here is a photo of Autumn.. she was 7lbs 12oz


----------



## jf1414

Less than 10 days ahhh! Jaime how is it with 2 so close together??? Starting to freak a bit!!! Ready to pop though!!!

Hope all is well with all you lovely ladies!


----------



## jrowenj

it's definitely a lot of work, but it isn't too bad! I think the challenging part will be when Autumn is crawling around and I have to chase two babies!

Lisa, how are you doing?


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh wow JF! Getting so close. Any names picked out?

Hope TTC is going well Mrs. W

I am doing good. We got results from all 4 chromosome and dna tests and they all came back as normal. Yay! We are now just watching growth and the heart. Ultrasound at 14 weeks said fluid was "good" and there were no life threatening or issues that would require surgery at birth with her heart. I have the 18 week ultrasound next week to continue to look her over and a fetal echo-cardiogram around 24 weeks. We are staying positive. 

So glad things are going well for you Jaime. I am nervous about the 2 of them too! Makes me feel a bit better!


----------



## jrowenj

That's great news, lisa!


----------



## jf1414

It's a boy! Camden Patrick :) 5/20


----------



## Mrs W 11

Awwww congrats jf!!!! Can't wait for the birth story and photos xxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats JF!! Another sweet baby boy!! So happy for you!!


----------



## jrowenj

awwww Trey gets a little brother to play with! Awesome!!! Cant wait for photos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Hello my smepers!! Long time no talk....just stopped by to snoop as I do every now and then..all the kids seem to be growing well and so many have had another!! Yay!! Congrats ladies!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey Emily. I see your status is pregnant. Do you have anything you'd like to share??!! Hehe!!

Hope everyone is well. Can't believe how fast this pregnancy is flying by!! Finally starting to get excited. We have our fetal echocardiogram next week - can't wait to see our little pumpkin again.


----------



## threemakefive

Well Lisa...I haven't changed my status since my.last...but...I scheduled my Tubal and they said one small issue....seems my husbands request for midnight schinanigans on st. Pattys day was bad timing...lol we didn't want more but we are embracing it and obviously love the baby...just adjusting our plans and minds for doing it again lol I find out the sex Monday I'm guessing boy...


----------



## snowflakes120

Super congrats Emily! Sooooo what's gender??!! Boy like you expected? or a girl?!


----------

